# New low price on Renewed 5040 at the ReplayTV Outlet



## mhargr03

*Outlet now has BRAND NEW 5080's!

11/01:*

Act fast, the outlet has BRAND NEW 5080's in stock, with a purchase limit of 5 per ReplayTV.com account.

Get free shipping by following the information here. 


Good luck to all those trying to get their hands on them!


For those who ordered on the phone, did they say how many they had in stock?


*Outlet out of 5060s

09/25:*

A check of the Outlet store on replaytv.com reveals 5060s are also no longer available, leaving only 5080s ( free shipping info here ) in the 5000 series. Perhaps they were pulled as they try to figure out what to do for people irate at not getting their $49.99 or $29.99 5040 orders filled?

*ReplayTV now offering 5504 for $29.99 (emailed code seems to be unique)*
*09/23:*

ReplayTV is now sending out an email that allows those who missed out on the $29.99 5040 deal to get a 5504 for the same price, after instant discount and mail-in rebate.


As mentioned in the email (posted in its entirety here ). The breakdown is as follows:

ReplayTV 5504 Factory Renewed $99.99

Online Coupon $ -20.00 (coupon codes are probably one-time use since people are reporting receiving different ones)

*Fall Savings Rebate $ -50.00

Your Price $29.99

*09/16:*

2:35pm CST: seems they are all gone again


2:10pm CST: www.replaytvoutlet.com has a handful (about 5) of 5040's left as of this afternoon...no free shipping though

*09/14:*
*"Pricing Fiasco" of September 2004 is over* 

Seems that the 5040 are completely out of stock at this point (at both outlets). They may have pulled them in order to accurately assess their correct inventory after the "FW effect" took them by storm, but I can't imagine there could be too many, if any, left after this past weekend. It also seems clear now that the only 'fiasco' was the $29.99 price. The $49.99 price appeared on the website independant of any coupon, so I am pretty sure that was not a fluke.


Remaining available in the outlet store are the below models... Free shipping should still apply :

5504 - $99.99

5060 - $129.99

4508 - $149.00

5080 - $149.99

5508 w/ Lifetime - $499.99


Regardless of the model you own or the model you are about to or have recently purchased, the following should be relevant to most:

*New ReplayTV Monthly Pricing Structure Mirrors Tivo's:*

It's now been confirmed ( first reported by cattman ) that DNNA has seemingly adopted the Tivo price break for multiple units...it now seems to be *$12.95 for the first unit and $6.95 for each additional*...incentive for those who just bought a bunch for "spare parts"!  This pricing scheme also applies if you have a lifeti

me unit and have added a monthly unit. This will apply for a maximum of 5 RTVs at $6.95 monthly (with at least one at Lifetime or $12.95 monthly).
Check out the new multi-unit activation FAQ. (thanks SE5907) Also, you can check the status of your monthly activation(s) .

ReplayLyndon has acknowledged the discount...as well as confirming that Showstoppers DO qualify as the main unit in order to receive the subsequent $6.95 monthly discount.

*Lifetime Subs will transfer to like units*

It has also been confirmed by Hilbert1862 that DNNA will transfer Lifetime subs at least between like models, if your first one should fail.



09/13 Old news:

It looks like the price is back to $49.99, which is still pretty good!


Various members that have spoken to CSRs are now reporting that the RTV 5040s will remain at $49.99 until they are sold out. They are also reporting that the $29.99 prices will be honored for those that ordered at $29.99.


09/12 Old news:

EDIT: ReplayTV 5040's are now available for $29.99!


The ReplayTV Outlet (not to be confused with ReplayTVoutlet.com) is now selling 'Factory Renewed' ReplayTVs at the following prices:


5040 - $49.99

5504 - $99.99

5060 - $129.99

4508 - $149.00

5080 - $149.99

5508 w/ Lifetime - $499.99


I wonder if this is a final push to get these 5040's out the door? The only other time the 5040's were at this price was through one of the pause ads (but maybe that was $78.99). Thought I'd post this for those wanting to pick up a spare 5040 to keep for parts purposes...or for new users that want to pay the lowest price on RTVs yet


----------



## Paul Bruneau

Dang that is cheap! I just picked up two of them with the help of a free shipping link on the web. I just installed my first 5040 a couple weeks ago and I like it better than my 4504 that I've had for the last 2 years or so. The CA is better and the picture seems nicer, plus the scheduling system is waaaay better. I'll be retiring my 4504 for sure now. I could actually try streaming between units if I could convince my wife to let me pay for activation on one of the two new ones...


I know it's been asked before, but who in their right mind would buy a 5500 when the 5040 is this cheap???


----------



## WannabeSQ

ya know, every time I have purchased a replay, it has been cheaper than the previous one, all 4 of them. i got the last one for $78.99 and I told myself it would be a backup, but of course it is now in service. Time for number 5...


----------



## Jeff D

Quote:

_Originally posted by WannabeSQ_
*ya know, every time I have purchased a replay, it has been cheaper than the previous one, all 4 of them. i got the last one for $78.99 and I told myself it would be a backup, but of course it is now in service. Time for number 5...*


Oh, now you know my pain... you're hooked! Get help before it's too late! =)


----------



## bkushner

I now have about 5 "backup" units in service. Can't bear to see them sit in backup .


Just grabbed 3 move.. Hell, the hard drive alone is worth $50


Brian


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by bkushner_
*I now have about 5 "backup" units in service. Can't bear to see them sit in backup .


Just grabbed 3 move.. Hell, the hard drive alone is worth $50


Brian*
Wow...8 units now? True, the hard drive in itself is worth something...making the real price of the box almost nothing. Are you planning on putting the 3 others in service too? That may be rivaling TheDreamer's setup. From what I've heard he has 6


----------



## TheDreamer

Either against my better judgement or due to a lack of impulse control....I just ordered a 5040..... 


Now to decide if its just as a backup...or a hot spare (in which case I'll need to buy all kinds of other hardware to fit work it in....)


The Dreamer


----------



## jones07

What's next 5000/5500 for free an just pay for the service ? 


These price drops are killing my 5040 resale values


----------



## Clay Schneider

Damn, I'm a sucker for a bargain....


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by TheDreamer_
*Either against my better judgement or due to a lack of impulse control....I just ordered a 5040..... 


Now to decide if its just as a backup...or a hot spare (in which case I'll need to buy all kinds of other hardware to fit work it in....)


The Dreamer*
So how many will you have now?


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Dang it! I am not buying any more SD TV equipment...


----------



## lizard_boy

This is too good to pass up. Fifty bucks - no rebate, don't have to activate it. For the hard drive and the spare parts (and the backup unit peace of mind), this is well worth it.


----------



## blacknoi

Damn it..... I just bougt off ebay from the replaytv outlet seller for 95 bucks with shipping. That was going to be a backup unit.....


Well, couldnt pass this deal up ..just ordered it. 52.99 with shipping and tax. Seriously, what a great deal!!!


You guys are correct though, that hard drive almost justifies the price.


Combine that with selling off the parts separetely on ebay?? You can make over 50 bucks.... its like a replay chopshop.


I'm now up to 2 in my room (yea, I'm sick), a 5040 (upgraded w/a 200gig drive) a 5504 w/stock 40gig hard drive....for those conflicts. These are MY dedicated replays so my shows all get recorded, both with lifetime activation.


I then have a 3060 (w/an 80 gig drive in it) downstairs. I have a 5040 on the way from ebay replaytvoutet account and now this 5040 on the way from the special mentioned in this thread.


----------



## quark2

Are the factory renewed Replay as good as the brand new ones?

Am I more likely to have problems with a renew as apposed to a brand new?


----------



## CCCP

Quote:

_Originally posted by bkushner_
*I now have about 5 "backup" units in service...
*
Maybe a stupid question, but why one would need so many backup units as service is not transferrable anyway.

I would buy one if I knew what to do with it...

I already have 2 5040s and don't want to pay for more service.


----------



## icecow

I just bought one. The first thing I'm going to do when it arrives is lowlevel format the 40 gig harddrive and put it in the local free paper for $20.


Yet even before that I think I'll put build 190 on it and connect to the mothership so it updates the control information then make a backup of the personalized image. I'll do this to cover the possibility of 'unforseen advantages' down the road. ...and for peace of mind (to lessen FUD)


That is my master plan. mahahah


----------



## adone36

Quote:

_Originally posted by quark2_
*Are the factory renewed Replay as good as the brand new ones?

Am I more likely to have problems with a renew as apposed to a brand new?*
I'll tell you what. I'll bet that the "renewed" units are barely touched. Just reset and re-packed. I've bought half a dozen "defective" units on eBay for dirt cheap. Every one of them was fine.


----------



## Creech

Lord...I couldn't help myself...


I don't NEED another one. My wife said, "Oh just buy one...or perhaps two. You could use one for spare parts."


I just bought one. I guess it'll replace the SS on OTA for conflicts. My justification is that we don't use the SS much because its too much of a pain to switch things over to schedule recordings and watch. Now we'll just do remote recording and watch via streaming.


I think these things are a serious sickness.


----------



## Chip718

Quote:

_Originally posted by CCCP_
*why one would need so many backup units as service is not transferrable anyway.

I would buy one if I knew what to do with it...

I already have 2 5040s and don't want to pay for more service.*
I always thought service was transferable if it was to the same exact model. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by Chip718_
*I always thought service was transferable if it was to the same exact model. I guess I was wrong.*
I believe you are not wrong. Under DNNA I think they will transfer service from a non-working unit to another one of the same model. Prior to DNNA service was not transferable at all.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

What the hay...I bought one...


----------



## CCCP

But why do people buy backup units?

(1) Do you guys really think your unit(s) will bust before you decide you don't need Std Def any more?

(2) If one would buy unit as a backup unit hoping to transfer service, that is kind-of expensive ($50) warranty.


I am confused.

Can someone please convince me to spend $50 on a unit that I don't plan activating in the near future.


----------



## jdn

What the heck, I bought one. Told the wife, Gee honey, it's only $50. Conveniently forgot to mention the activation charge to her, woops!


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Well I'll probably use mine in the bedroom. I already have CAT5 run through out the house, so it will be a nice addition to my current ReplayTV. Once I upgrade my main TV to HDTV ... I'll give that ReplayTV to my son.


----------



## melduforx

[email protected] it! If I never saw this thread, I never would have bought one. I think somebody here owes me 53 bucks.


----------



## hilbert1862

I got it in writing from DNNA that they will transfer lifetime service from a failed unit to a replacement of the same type.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by hilbert1862_
*I got it in writing from DNNA that they will transfer lifetime service from a failed unit to a replacement of the same type.*
Was this in an email or...?


----------



## hilbert1862

e-mail response to my e-mail inquiry, before I bought a pair of 5040's.


----------



## MightyMoose

I also couldn't pass it up, so I ordered one. I need another one like a hole in the head. It will be a backup or for parts. I can use another remote anyway, I lost one of my remotes.


----------



## MightyMoose

Quote:

_Originally posted by hilbert1862_
*e-mail response to my e-mail inquiry, before I bought a pair of 5040's.*
Could you post their email for general record.


----------



## TheDreamer

Yeah, I was also not going to get any more SD PVRs....I was supposed to be holding out to see what comes out for consumer HD PVRs.


It'll only be 7 ReplayTVs now....though I also have the SA8000HD DVR in the mix.


Just don't know how to work a 7th ReplayTV into my setup.....though I'm thinking about getting another HDTV tuner and downconvert. Or maybe a regular digital cable box to handle those occasional conflicts....


Or it'll just be for backup. Otherwise, I'd probably want to get lifetime activation for it...and upgrade the harddrive, etc., etc.


The Dreamer.


----------



## giri

I moved my service from my 4000 unit a couple of weeks ago without any issue. I said the unit was playing up and want to transfer to a new unit - a 5040 I bought a a few days earlier for $99!


Giri


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by giri_
*I moved my service from my 4000 unit a couple of weeks ago without any issue. I said the unit was playing up and want to transfer to a new unit - a 5040 I bought a a few days earlier for $99!


Giri*
That is good to know...I was unaware that it was now pretty much standard procedure...


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by TheDreamer_
*Yeah, I was also not going to get any more SD PVRs....I was supposed to be holding out to see what comes out for consumer HD PVRs.


It'll only be 7 ReplayTVs now....though I also have the SA8000HD DVR in the mix.


Just don't know how to work a 7th ReplayTV into my setup.....though I'm thinking about getting another HDTV tuner and downconvert. Or maybe a regular digital cable box to handle those occasional conflicts....


Or it'll just be for backup. Otherwise, I'd probably want to get lifetime activation for it...and upgrade the harddrive, etc., etc.


The Dreamer.*
Do your really watch all the things you record ? I feel a Poll question coming on. 


I once had 4 networked 5040's with 80 gigs an higher HD upgrades. But with Themes an Zones on top of my weekly shows I was recording way more stuff then I could possibly watch. Now with a Comcast 6208 HDTV DVR, one 5040 went to the home of unwanted toys...........Ebay. The 3rd is laying low for parts if needed. Two are still in daily service


----------



## Chip718

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*I believe you are not wrong. Under DNNA I think they will transfer service from a non-working unit to another one of the same model. Prior to DNNA service was not transferable at all.*
What's DNNA?


----------



## l8er

Quote:

As of May 2003, ReplayTVÂ® is a Digital Networks North America Company. A wholly owned subsidiary of D&M Holdings U.S., Inc. Digital Networks North America, Inc. (DNNA) owns the ReplayTVÂ®, RioÂ® and EscientÂ® brands-all representing award-winning technologies in digital home entertainment.
from: http://www.replaytv.com/About/Replaytv/


----------



## Chip718

Quote:

_Originally posted by hilbert1862_
*I got it in writing from DNNA that they will transfer lifetime service from a failed unit to a replacement of the same type.*
If you would post their email it would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*Do your really watch all the things you record ? I feel a Poll question coming on. 


I once had 4 networked 5040's with 80 gigs an higher HD upgrades. But with Themes an Zones on top of my weekly shows I was recording way more stuff then I could possibly watch. Now with a Comcast 6208 HDTV DVR, one 5040 went to the home of unwanted toys...........Ebay. The 3rd is laying low for parts if needed. Two are still in daily service*
I only have 2, though 450 GB between them, and I can't watch all that much content


----------



## seidelhd

Every time we fall asleep in front of the TV, I tell my wife that we should get another unit for the bedroom, so we can stream the show to upstairs.


At $50, she very willingly said to go ahead (of course she had just spent a bunch of $$ on new clothes, so she didn't have much room to argue).


No, the real question is do I buy the Lifetime service or go with month to month (it will take 2 years to recoup the Lifetime price). What is the mindset on here?


I actually saw the post on this on Fatwallet forums. The poster mentioned seeing the info here first.


Now I need to get another Buffalo router. I missed the $15 one on Outpost a few weeks ago. Any deals out there currently?


----------



## TheDreamer

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*Do your really watch all the things you record ? I feel a Poll question coming on. *
No, because there are shows that I only record because people that don't have as many units as I do can't get them. 


The Dreamer.


----------



## moyekj

Couldn't pass this deal up either, especially because of reports that activation can be transferred without problems. My plan is to replace 2 lifetime activated 4xxx units with my 2 5040 refurbs I just purchased for $107 after tax (thanks for free shipping link).


----------



## MethodMachine

moyekj,


You might want to verify that you can indeed transfer your subscriptions from 4xxx's to 5xxx's. I thought I saw a post indicating that DNNA was willing to do this for units of the same series only.


----------



## Chip718

Are you able to manually record without activation?


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by MethodMachine_
*moyekj,


You might want to verify that you can indeed transfer your subscriptions from 4xxx's to 5xxx's. I thought I saw a post indicating that DNNA was willing to do this for units of the same series only.*
My 2 4xxx units "broke" all of a sudden... go figure


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by Chip718_
*Are you able to manually record without activation?*
DAQOFTD.


----------



## Chip718

l8er, I only aske cuz some Tivos units you were able to. It's just a question, Jeez


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by Chip718_
*l8er, I only aske cuz some Tivos units you were able to. It's just a question, Jeez*
The answer is no.


----------



## hilbert1862

chip 718: it's archived on my office machine. i'll post it soon.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by MethodMachine_
*moyekj,

I thought I saw a post indicating that DNNA was willing to do this for units of the same series only.*
that's what I thought also. If I'm wrong I have a old 3020 boxed away that I would like to transfer Lifetime service to a $50 5040


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by Chip718_
*It's just a question, Jeez*
Not like it hasn't been asked before: http://www.replayfaqs.com/Detail_FAQ_Display?ID=210


----------



## Chip718

Thanks, hilbert1862


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*DAQOFTD.*
shouldn't it be DAQOTFD, or am i guess the acronym wrong?


----------



## icecow

may I suggest a glass of juice. Your blood sugar may be low



btw, mhargr03, thanks for quick reporting of the deal. Timing is everything. I secured my RTV yesterday with 0 hangups. Who knows whether the deal will last more than 2 days or change for the worst like most of those router deals.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*btw, mhargr03, thanks for quick reporting of the deal. Timing is everything. I secured my RTV yesterday with 0 hangups. Who knows whether the deal will last more than 2 days or change for the worst like most of those router deals.*
Welcome cow. Yes those Buffalo routers that I posted a little while back flew off the outpost.com shelves like hotcakes. Hopefully we'll see another deal like that again soon.


----------



## plyons10

Well... I better grab one of these puppies too. I've been off line all weekend (and on my sail boat ... so there!). Looks like they still have plenty of these puppies.


I suspect I'll activate this one since I still don't have one in the master bedroom and I just finished putting the CAT5 in there last April. I don't like spending more $$$ on std. def stuff anymore than the next guy, but we really need to watch more TV in bed. I'm sick of waking up on the couch at 1:30 AM with a stiff neck.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*My 2 4xxx units "broke" all of a sudden... go figure *
Please let us know how this works out for you!


----------



## johnmagee4

Wow a great deal. I'm going to try to sell some of these to my friends. Didn't they have some kind of referral/affiliate program? I thought I was signed up for it but I can't find it on the website. Anybody know where that is?


----------



## mhargr03

cow, your sig seems to indicate you have had success selling some stock 40 GB drives...did you use eBay?


----------



## icecow

No, I have 3 to sell (soon 4). I plan to sell them in a local free paper soon, don't see a point in having them around. Maybe ebay would be better, I don't know. I don't even know what to ask for them.

Heck, I just went to staples.com to see what they are selling a 40 gig HD for. $79.!! That's crazy. It is 7200 rpm though, that's worth $60 extra dollars right there. So I'm thinking sell them for $20 each. Maybe $15 maybe $25. whatever.

http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Brows...al+Hard+Drives


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*No, I have 3 to sell (soon 4). I plan to sell them in a local free paper soon, don't see a point in having them around. Maybe ebay would be better, I don't know. I don't even know what to ask for them.

Heck, I just went to staples.com to see what they are selling a 40 gig HD for. $79.!! That's crazy. It is 7200 rpm though, that's worth $60 extra dollars right there. So I'm thinking sell them for $20 each. Maybe $15 maybe $25. whatever.

http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Brows...al+Hard+Drives *
That is a good idea indeed. I'll have a bunch sitting around soon.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Everyone that purchased one of these cheap puppies...what are your plans on service...


Month to Month or Lifetime?


I am considering month to month...


----------



## frankz00

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*Do your really watch all the things you record ? I feel a Poll question coming on. 
*
Probably not but it is kind of cool to go through the shows when there's nothing else to watch on TV. I think it's great to have for those days in.


----------



## moviespot

I just checked out the ReplayTV site and the current price of the 5040 is $29.99 and includes Free Shipping!!


I am a newbie Replay owner - but I couldn't pass up this deal!!!


I bought TWO 5040 units at $29.99...Free Shipping...CA Sales Tax total came to $65.08 - Wow!


Can anyone tell me where I would begin with upgrading these units with larger capacity Hard Drives?


Thanks!!!


----------



## mhargr03

Where on earth are you seeing $29.99? If you're correct, let us know.


That can't be right. I have cleared all my cookies, added the item to my cart, and in fact checked out...and it did not show $29.99 at any point.


Replaytvoutlet.com still has them at $79.99...I'll say the info in my original post remains true unless someone else can confirm this, because it is not working for me.


----------



## moviespot

Well, you are right that was my first posting - everybody has a first and mine was trying to be helpful and point out the price is now $29.99 and I purchased two of them - so I know it is sure.


I can't post a link because I am new here...so simply goto:


ReplayTV website


Then go to outlet store


then find the 5040


$29.99 Free Shipping


Enjoy!


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Quote:

_Originally posted by moviespot_
*Well, you are right that was my first posting - everybody has a first and mine was trying to be helpful and point out the price is now $29.99 and I purchased two of them - so I know it is sure.


I can't post a link because I am new here...so simply goto:


ReplayTV website


Then go to outlet store


then find the 5040


$29.99 Free Shipping


Enjoy!*
He must of bought the 129.99  and didn't see the 1. I have cleared my cache and I don't see no price for $29.99


----------



## mhargr03

.


----------



## dw102800

i bought one 5 minutes ago for $49.99. Unambiguously this is the current price. BTW. What's the concensus pick for a hard drive upgrade? This will be my first upgrade.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by dw102800_
*i bought one 5 minutes ago for $49.99. Unambiguously this is the current price. BTW. What's the concensus pick for a hard drive upgrade? This will be my first upgrade.*
Seagate 200 GB drives seem to be popular. I have a 200 GB Seagate in one and a Western Digital 250 GB in the other. The seagate seems to be slightly quieter. Both perform perfectly as of now


----------



## moviespot

You guys do seem to be skeptical pricks but I'll try one more time to walk you through this....maybe it is how I conducted the price search.


Try doing the search through MySimon first:


Search for ReplayTV 5040


It is going to come up with a result and a price of $119 on MySimon result listing.


Click on Configure and Price and voila you should get the $29.00


On the shopping cart it will price at $49.99 and say ($20 Discount)


The subtotal will be $29.99 per unit. Total tax on 2 is $5.10


Why I'm explaining this is beyond me...not very grateful group.


If it still doesn't work let me know...just trying to be helpful.


Brian


----------



## marors1

just ordered,


31.67, free shipping.



D


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Ok folks the 29.99 price has been confirmed.... Here is the link

http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/sho...romocode=MYS20 


I'll start a new thread so that others can take advantage of this price...they may not read the entire forum before going and purchasing...now all of us that purchased at 49.00 are kicking our selves.


----------



## moviespot

Great...glad that the $29.99 price worked. Was just trying to pass on some good news and hopefully gain the assistance of some people with experience in upgrading.


So, I am bought these 5040s....where do I turn to upgrade them. I would like them to have at least 140 Hrs. each.


Thanks!


Brian


----------



## j.m.

Yep, I also can confirm the $29.99 price. I guess the MYS20 Promo code takes off $20...


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by moviespot_
*Great...glad that the $29.99 price worked. Was just trying to pass on some good news and hopefully gain the assistance of some people with experience in upgrading.


So, I am bought these 5040s....where do I turn to upgrade them. I would like them to have at least 140 Hrs. each.


Thanks!


Brian*
Just buy large hard drives and then use RTV Patch (google it). Or if you want pre-formatted drives, email lizard_boy or mikeyboy.


----------



## chain777

OK, I got 2 more. If this pans out, I have no idea what I'll do with these.


How many of these could they possibly have???


----------



## mhargr03

This must be the last big push to rid themselves of the overstock. PlanetReplay seems to have called this, as I recall a post forecasting this a while back.


----------



## marors1

Well...I don't think there will be anymore overstock on these units 


D


----------



## mhargr03

From PlanetReplay:


ReplayTV 5000 Series Availability Limited


posted by administrator on 05/13/04


According to sources at Replay, supplies of the 5000 series (which include the Commerical Skip and Internet Video Sharing functions) may be dwindling. Since last year when Replay stopped making the 5000s, the units have been selling at a decent pace and it's estimated that within 60-90 days, the 5040 units may no longer be available from the ReplayTV online store. And based on the specials sales that are happening with the Pause & Win promotion, that time frame may be even shorter. Although the end of stock was predicted for last winter, but it appears that the activation fiasco last Christmas prolonged this end.


As always, there may be a few units that pop in and out of availability, including some of the 5080s and 5160s and especially some refurb units. But it's clear that the end is approaching on the new 5040s. If you want to get a unit that ships with Commercial Skip and Internet Video Sharing, it's time to buy!


----------



## chain777

Quote:

_Originally posted by moviespot_
*I just checked out the ReplayTV site and the current price of the 5040 is $29.99 and includes Free Shipping!!


I am a newbie Replay owner - but I couldn't pass up this deal!!!


I bought TWO 5040 units at $29.99...Free Shipping...CA Sales Tax total came to $65.08 - Wow!


Can anyone tell me where I would begin with upgrading these units with larger capacity Hard Drives?


Thanks!!!*
Hey moviespot, just so you don't think your unappreciated here's the prop's you deserve.


It can get kind of crazy around here when deals come down. It's not that often that we get that kind of opportunity.


Anyway, to answer your question; just do a search here or look in the FAQ. It's been discussed a million times. Bottom line is: It's easy, fast and reliable. Go with a Maxtor drive, the bigger the better. Set it for Amset/quiet. Run the RTVPatch utility with the appropriate software, then enjoy.


All of this is available free of charge. I'd link but I'm too lazy.


----------



## mhargr03

Let's hope DNNA honors these prices. I can't imagine they meant for the MySimon link to be valid when they dropped the price to $49.99. I'm going to keep my original $49.99 orders intact just in case...at least until I am sure the 29.99 units will be shipped out.


----------



## dfjkl

worked for me now too. $32 something after tax, free shipping.


----------



## MIS-Man

No tax here, maximum of 5  I had two friends wanting 1 each at $50, so I got 3 for myself for $50  Thanks for sharing the info MovieSpot.


----------



## moviespot

Thanks Andy for the tips. Maybe this was the wrong thread for that question. Peace.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Loren Kruse._
*He must of bought the 129.99  and didn't see the 1. I have cleared my cache and I don't see no price for $29.99*
I apologize for the remark... thanks for sharing the mysimon discount code...


----------



## mhargr03

Apologies from me also, I was just frustrated I wasn't able to get the right price


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by MIS-Man_
*No tax here, maximum of 5  I had two friends wanting 1 each at $50, so I got 3 for myself for $50  Thanks for sharing the info MovieSpot.*
Did they put a maximum of 5 on them??


----------



## wishman

Thanks moviespot.. I just ordered 2 @ 29.99


----------



## Jeffwa

My wife is going to kill me. I just ordered one. Now to find something I can get for her so she's not mad...


----------



## MightyMoose

My wife will kill me and I can't blame her. I got one yesterday and another today for $29.99.


----------



## mhargr03

Lucky are those who don't have wives....yet


----------



## moviespot

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Lucky are those who don't have wives....yet *
.... or anymore.


----------



## rxman

a few years ago i snagged 11 showstopper 2000's for $125 - a $100 rebate

per household... and gave em as presents to family/friends.

i have 1 combo unit tv/replay,2 4080's, and 3 5040's. so i do like the replays..

so for 29.99 ea.,just snagged 4 more 5040's for presents this christmas for family

thanks for the orig post! activation will be up to them...but as they all love them......


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by rxman_
*a few years ago i snagged 11 showstopper 2000's for $125 - a $100 rebate

per household... and gave em as presents to family/friends.

i have 1 combo unit tv/replay,2 4080's, and 3 5040's. so i do like the replays..

so for 29.99 ea.,just snagged 4 more 5040's for presents this christmas for family

thanks for the orig post! activation will be up to them...but as they all love them......*
Welcome! Glad you were able to snag some. I don't know if their inventory is real time or not...if not they are in for one big surprise when they come in tomorrow morning!


----------



## mhargr03

I am hoping DNNA has real-time inventory...


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by MightyMoose_
*My wife will kill me and I can't blame her. I got one yesterday and another today for $29.99.*
I've ordered 4 refurbs over the last 2 days, and the wife was gonna click the purchase button if I didn't... if it's possible, she may be more addicted to these things than me!


----------



## mhargr03

Wife-proof your new $29.99 Replays (for those who have non-Replay addicted wives)!!

http://www.replayfaqs.com/Detail_Pag...ase%20Mod.html


----------



## mhargr03

hmm...they're showing OOS for me now...


----------



## plyons10

I just ordered one ten mins ago and was OK... keep trying.


----------



## mhargr03

Ok they seem to be in stock but now I can't access the order status area...

I hope they are able to fulfill all these orders!


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Lucky are those who don't have wives....yet *
All that is needed for those that do have a wife is take a Testosterone pill and Grow a Pair


----------



## ccapozzoli

JUst bought Two.


----------



## seidelhd

I just bought 2 more in addition to the one I bought yesterday for $49.99. Should I call DNNA and cancel the previous order or just wait until they all show up (just to make sure) and send back the initial purchase


----------



## mhargr03

Ok I can get into my order status and such once again, not sure what the deal was.


Seidelhd - my plan is to wait until I am sure my order at $29.99 ships and everything before I try to cancel my $49.99 one. However, Peter mentioned just calling and asking them to lower your existing $49.99 order to $29.99 (this is assuming you want to keep both) but I am not sure if that has been done yet.


----------



## mhargr03

Any confirmation from anyone yet that has been able to transfer lifetime service from a "broken" non-5xxx to a recently-purchased 55xx or 50xx?


----------



## plyons10

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*However, someone mentioned just calling and asking them to lower your existing $49.99 order to $29.99 (this is assuming you want to keep both) but I am not sure if that has been done yet.*
Yeah.. that was me. The customer service center doesn't open for another 2 hours (8 AM EST), so I'll have to wait and see if this is possible.


I'll report back.


----------



## mhargr03

You must have meant 8am PST, seeing as it is already 8am EST


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Any confirmation from anyone yet that has been able to transfer lifetime service from a "broken" non-5xxx to a recently-purchased 55xx or 50xx?*
I really really don't think this will fly. I mean what's in it for DNNA to sell a 5040 for below the price it cost to make them. Only to go an trans lifetime service from a 3000 4000 4500 to it. Lets Get real here guys




'


----------



## Paul Bruneau

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Ok I can get into my order status and such once again, not sure what the deal was.


Seidelhd - my plan is to wait until I am sure my order at $29.99 ships and everything before I try to cancel my $49.99 one. However, Peter mentioned just calling and asking them to lower your existing $49.99 order to $29.99 (this is assuming you want to keep both) but I am not sure if that has been done yet.*
But your $49.99 one will already have shipped by that time, won't it have?


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Any confirmation from anyone yet that has been able to transfer lifetime service from a "broken" non-5xxx to a recently-purchased 55xx or 50xx?*
I really really don't think this will fly. I mean what's in it for DNNA to sell a 5040 for below the price it cost to make them. Only to go an trans lifetime service from a 3000 4000 4500 to it. Lets Get real here guys




'


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by Paul Bruneau_
*But your $49.99 one will already have shipped by that time, won't it have?*
Yes true but I can send it back once it arrives I suppose. But the price was already low enough, I'll probably end up keeping all of them


----------



## Scrabbler

Trying to check out for the past 15 minutes has gotten me many server errors. Hope this deal isnt dead....


----------



## Paul Bruneau

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Yes true but I can send it back once it arrives I suppose. But the price was already low enough, I'll probably end up keeping all of them *
And who can blame you?  I went "oof" when I saw that I could have bought my 2 $50 units for $29 each but the more I thought about it, the more I am hesitant to try to cancel the $100 order for fear that I won't be able to create a new $60 order due to "sold out".


I don't want to get too greedy and end up with no units at all shipping. Plus, I don't mind if DNNA makes $40 extra bucks off me (relative to the mysimon deal). They've been good to me so far.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by Paul Bruneau_
*I don't want to get too greedy and end up with no units at all shipping. Plus, I don't mind if DNNA makes $40 extra bucks off me (relative to the mysimon deal). They've been good to me so far.*
This was my thinking as well.


----------



## cvillacci

I bought one this morning and was going to order another. Now they have taken the model off of the replay website so it no longer comes up.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by cvillacci_
*I bought one this morning and was going to order another. Now they have taken the model off of the replay website so it no longer comes up.*
We may be witnessing the end of the 5040s, save for those that are returned and refurbished yet again. But I would imagine there won't be so many of those given that it seems most problems that arise are fixed with a new hard drive...Well, at least they still have 5060s and 5080s available.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by cvillacci_
*I bought one this morning and was going to order another. Now they have taken the model off of the replay website so it no longer comes up.*
I am not even able to get into the outlet portion of the site...perhaps they shut it down while they assess their inventory situation.


----------



## mhargr03

cow said the CSR he talked to this morning said the $29.99 price was a mistake, but he didnt say how they were going to handle it...anyone else with the same experience?


----------



## jones07

DNNA and another Pricing mistake. When will they learn....Geez


Here we go again


----------



## mhargr03

I'm glad I have 2 in at the $49.99 price. That we know is bona fide because it was posted by them on their own website. The $29.99 price seems a little more iffy right now. But I would gladly pay $49.99 for all of my orders. We shall see how the drama unfolds...


----------



## icecow

What is funny?


To quote Mel Brooks -- you falling in a man-hole.


What is not funny?


To quote Mel Brooks -- me getting a paper cut.


----------



## mhargr03

"We are experiencing heavy call volumes and longer than expected wait times. Current hold time is approximately....27 minutes"


----------



## plyons10

OH well.. .here we go again with Replay pricing problems.


Here's what I'm NOT going to do: stay on hold for another 30 minutes just to have another CSR say the same thing to me.


Here's what I AM going to do: Chill for a few days and see what happens.


My current orders: 1 at 49 and 1 at 29.


----------



## mhargr03

uh oh...there is a report that they wont be honoring the orders?? http://www.planetreplay.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8676


----------



## seekins

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*uh oh...there is a report that they wont be honoring the orders?? http://www.planetreplay.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8676 *
I got the same response from "James" (with a southern accent).


Bummer. Yet *another* Replay PR nightmare. You'd think they'd learn.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by seekins_
*I got the same response from "James" (with a southern accent).


Bummer. Yet *another* Replay PR nightmare. You'd think they'd learn.*
Any word as to whether they'd honor the 49.99 price?


----------



## BYRD DOG

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*cow said the CSR he talked to this morning said the $29.99 price was a mistake, but he didnt say how they were going to handle it...anyone else with the same experience?*
I posted the following in the other $29.99 thread....

Quote:

*I've just completed my call to DNNA and 2 of my units are out to shipping and cannot be canceled. They agreed to honor the other 3 at a price of $29, even though it was a pricing mistake. I ordered 2 of them at 14:54 central and 3 more at 21:53 central( Sunday Sep 12th) for $29 each. I informed many of my friends of the deal and I asked if they would be honored also and she said that they haven't decided how to deal with the fiasco as whole and are working on a case by case basis at the moment. She said they were supposed to be priced at $99 and the "glitch" has been fixed on the website.


In other words I'm happy.


Hope this helps


Byrd Dog*


----------



## mhargr03

Breaking news...

The person I talked to, who put me on hold about 3 times, in fact stated that the $29.99 price IS BEING HONORED. Not sure if this is a shift in policy or a YMMV type thing, but this is just to give some of you hope who thought (as I did) that they were NOT honoring the $29.99 prices.


----------



## AnotherID

I finally got a fresh copy of the outlet page of thier site and it it still showing the units as $49.99. I had spoken to a service rep this morning who reported that it was supposed tp be $99.99. WIll have to wait and see how this shakes out.


----------



## Chip718

I just called an after being on hold for an hour the person told me it was a mistake and they would not honor it. So I cancel it out of fustration.


----------



## mhargr03

What a mess...the CSRs are clearly not on the same page with each other. I guess time will tell but this is ridiculous that everyone us getting different answers.


----------



## famewolf

Why cancel the order? If it arrives..great..you got a good deal. If it doesn't then your card won't be charged (or the money will be refunded). I agree with the previous poster that the best policy is to just sit back and see what happens.


----------



## Paul Bruneau

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*I'm glad I have 2 in at the $49.99 price. That we know is bona fide because it was posted by them on their own website....*
That is what is known as Optimism


----------



## cattman

I finally got in on this at $29.99. I'd had one in my shopping cart all morning but kept getting server errors when I tried to checkout. Finally went through a few minutes ago. Now hopefully it will be honored....



Tim


----------



## Mando

Quote:

_Originally posted by cattman_
*I finally got in on this at $29.99. I'd had one in my shopping cart all morning but kept getting server errors when I tried to checkout. Finally went through a few minutes ago. Now hopefully it will be honored....



Tim*
I had the exact same scenario....it finally went through.


Ironically, price is now at $50 per unit....still not bad.


----------



## emmarie

The Sales Reps I spoke with told me they were honoring all sales - I got two before the coupon code and four with it. I posted my phone call experience over on Poopli. I think it's the Sales Reps that are confused as to what's to be done - which is why all the different answers. I don't think the $49.99 sale was ever a problem. That's probably a correct price - I don't think they could be $99 weren't they cheaper than that to begin with - what kind of sale would that be - my sales rep read me the e-mail word for word - the e-mail had to do with Server Errors. It's the "MYS20" that they seemed to be trying to cover up and have removed from the checkout process. I just tried to enter the code a few minutes ago just to see what happens and it claims it's not a valid code.


But folks, this deal is not "Too Good To Be True". They've done it before. They sold units for $280 a piece including activation after a "Friends and Family" coupon was discovered on Memorial Day Weekend in 2003. So they sold the units for $30 bucks back then as well, as Activation was $250 at that time. Before the coupon the sale price was $329.00 - Most of us around here got a couple machines before and after the coupon code - did anyone not get their machines back then. The only thing I remember is that people got bad machines (probably never refurbed) and they had to send them back.


-em


----------



## mhargr03

Good to hear Em  Thanks for posting your experiences. I think I feel a little bit better now that I am probably going to see my orders.


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by emmarie_
*But folks, this deal is not "Too Good To Be True". They've done it before. They sold units for $280 a piece including activation after a "Friends and Family" coupon was discovered on Memorial Day Weekend in 2003. So they sold the units for $30 bucks back then as well, as Activation was $250 at that time. Before the coupon the sale price was $329.00 - Most of us around here got a couple machines before and after the coupon code - did anyone not get their machines back then. The only thing I remember is that people got bad machines (probably never refurbed) and they had to send them back.


-em*
That's true. I once bought 2 Refurb 5040's with Activation for $189.00/free shipping with a "Friends and Family" coupon. I did not fully believe the deal until they both showed up at my door. Best deal to date, not counting the Xmas price screw up


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*That's true. I once bought 2 Refurb 5040's with Activation for $189.00/free shipping with a "Friends and Family" coupon. I did not fully believe the deal until they both showed up at my door. Best deal to date, not counting the Xmas price screw up*
Wow...now that IS a good deal.


----------



## johnmagee4

I repeat my question:


Where is the Refer-A-Friend program? I swear they had one, where'd it go?


----------



## icecow

I ordered 1 at $49.99 then 2 at $29.99


I just called yet again with my nifty cellphone w/speakerphone and was told they were Just about to be shipped. After a long discussion about transfering my lifetime from the wiggy refurb I've grumbled about for a year, I tried to cancel the $49.99 order. The CS told me too late, it had been put in the truck. I asked if the other order ([email protected]) were on the truck too. She said yes.


Guess I'm stuck with 3 more replays.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by johnmagee4_
*I repeat my question:


Where is the Refer-A-Friend program? I swear they had one, where'd it go?*
They still have it. See http://www.replaytv.com/referafriend/login.htm . The only way I know to get your RAF ID is to look for the email they sent about a year ago when they started this program. If you have lost that, I don't know how you can get it. Feel free to use mine (see below) though.


----------



## milky way

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*I ordered 1 at $49.99 then 2 at $29.99


I just called yet again with my nifty cellphone w/speakerphone and was told they were Just about to be shipped. After a long discussion about transfering my lifetime from the wiggy refurb I've grumbled about for a year, I tried to cancel the $49.99 order. The CS told me too late, it had been put in the truck. I asked if the other order ([email protected]) were on the truck too. She said yes.


Guess I'm stuck with 3 more replays.*
How odd?

My friend bought one last Friday night, he tried to canel the order this morning 8:15 a.m. PST, CSR was not able to call up his order, "It is in different system." Line 3 Supervisor could not do anything, either. However, she did put a note asking for price adjustment; she also suggested my friend to refuse the shipment when arrives, it is free shipping anyway.

He called this number 866-286-3662. What number did you call?


----------



## icecow

866-286-3662, the same #


I made 2 calls. On the first call they could not access anything (It was 'James' James was cool, I could hang with that guy). On the second call they told me the info listed in my post above.


----------



## moviespot

I just got off the phone with the ReplayTV rep and she said that they are definately going to be shipping the (2) 5040s that I ordered at $29.99.


I honestly can't see why they wouldn't. What good do refurbished - non-activated machines do them?


Here they can take product that would otherwise be difficult to sell and still get the full revenue from subscription from the product.


Other subscription based products are similar in pricing. Think about Free Direct TV w/Free Installation and Free TIVO for a Two Year Agreement.


Free Cable Modems, DSL Modems, and Free Camera Phones.


It's the subscription stupid!


----------



## adone36

Quote:

_Originally posted by moviespot_
*Here they can take product that would otherwise be difficult to sell and still get the full revenue from subscription from the product.*
Newbie, 5ks are not difficult to sell, they are sought after.


----------



## johnnyray

This all seemed to happen just as I heard of the $29.99 deal and went to the site to get it. OF COURSE, that was when the server disruptions and price denials began!


Sorry to have ruined the deal for everybody, I should have know better since this always happens to me.


----------



## icecow

$29.99 for a refurbished 5040? wow thats a good deal. the $300 lifetime is definately the way to go.


The deal is so much better then the lifetime Refurb I got for $329.99 a year and a half ago.


----------



## Paul Bruneau

Quote:

_Originally posted by adone36_
*Newbie, 5ks are not difficult to sell, they are sought after.*
Hey name caller 


They weren't too sought after for $79 each apparently. Yeah they are more sought after at $29, that much is clear.


----------



## mhargr03

Now now...lets not get nasty. 5040s were not exactly flying off the shelves at $99 or $78.99...


----------



## Bobcrane

Gonna have to go with MovieSpot on this one, (as far as sought after, and subscriptions). I think DNNA can't help but looking like buttheads no matter what they do.


If they were willing to part with them at $49 bucks why not require a subscription? (at 49 or 29). Sure it would hose the guys just looking for spare parts but if you're wanting to rid yourselves of the stock you'd assume they'd want something out of it.


----------



## mhargr03

Yeah that would have been the smart thing to do Bobcrane...who knows what percentage of these sales were for "parts only"


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Check your order status and see if your order still says PROCESSING or if there is a tracking number. It will be truely interesting to see when these start shipping. I see were Icecow was told over the phone they shipped but does the order status screen show that?


As of 5:00 central mine still said processing...for both my orders Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## mhargr03

I placed a $49.99 order on Sept 10, and a $29.99 order on the 12th early in the day...none of the orders show any tracking info yet...


----------



## hilbert1862

Today I put this on another thread, but here it is again: (dated 6/11/04)


Dear Mr. ..,


Thank you for contacting ReplayTV. This is true, if you purchase lifetime

activation, and the first unit fails, yes, the service will transfer to the

replacement unit. As for the software being supported after the out years, I

have no knowledge if this will be so or not. If you would like more

information, please contact ReplayTV customer care via email.

Regards-


Ronald J

Replay Email Support
[email protected] 



* Please include all previous messages (in text format) for continuation of

support and also ensure your return e-mail address is correct. Undeliverable

messages will be deleted. *


ORIGINAL MESSAGE:


replaytv


Hi!


1. I am seeking confirmation of the following information provided by your

customer service agent by telephone:


I plan on obtaining a lifetime subscription. I have been advised that if my

unit fails, the lifetime subscrtiption will apply to the replacement unit.

Can I rely on this information?


2. I understand that eventually (after a few years) you will not be able to

"support" older units (such as the 5040 will become) because there will be

no spare parts. Assuming that there is no problem with the machine itself,

will the software continue to be supported in the out years?


Thank you for your assistance.


Is this true?


----------



## mhargr03

In addition to the above, it's now been confirmed (first reported by cattman in a thread nearby) that DNNA has seemingly adopted the Tivo price break for multiple units...it now seems to be 12.95 for the first unit and 6.95 for each additional...incentive for those who just bought a bunch for "spare parts"! 


Monthly Service Charges/Credits


ReplayTV Serial Number Description Status Price

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx *ReplayTV Monthly Service Activation Paid through 9/30/2004 $12.95


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx *ReplayTV Monthly Service Multi-Unit Discount (requires validation, $12.95 without validation) Paid through 9/30/2004 $6.95

*How do I login to my existing Monthly Account?*

Visit https://www.replaytv.com/shop/login.asp. Login with your email address and password. Once you're logged in click on "View/Edit Monthly Service Account".


----------



## GooberedUp

Maybe I missed the answer to this in a prior thread, but do you get the discount if you have lifetime units and want to add monthly units?


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*Maybe I missed the answer to this in a prior thread, but do you get the discount if you have lifetime units and want to add monthly units?*
I would like to know this also. However, since this discount was only just now discovered by someone checking their monthly ReplayTV account statement, I don't think there is an answer yet. We will probably have to wait for an official statement from ReplayTV, which is presumably forthcoming. I sure hope the discount still applies in this situation. Since ReplayTV is basically offering this discount because Tivo started doing it, it might be helpful to know the Tivo policy on this...


----------



## ReplayLyndon

There will be an office release forthcoming about the discount you're referring to. Everything will be clear by the end of week. The call center will not have any information for you on that topic until the release.



Lyndon


----------



## labguy

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*Maybe I missed the answer to this in a prior thread, but do you get the discount if you have lifetime units and want to add monthly units?*
It appears this happens automatically! I had been paying $12.95 for monthly on one of our three units (the first two were lifetime), but when I just logged in to check out my account, it looks like they automatically adjusted my monthly fee to $6.95... YES!


I'm definitely going with monthly on the three new $29.95 5040s I just ordered yesterday. Who knows what kind of hardware I'll be using in 3-1/2 years...


Although... does anyone know if there's a discoung on lifetime for those with multiple units?


----------



## jgmace

I ordered a unit at 29.99 this morning. I just went back to order a couple at 49.99 for gifts and the 5040 units are not on the page. Looks like the inventory may have run out.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by jgmace_
*I ordered a unit at 29.99 this morning. I just went back to order a couple at 49.99 for gifts and the 5040 units are not on the page. Looks like the inventory may have run out.*
They have indeed disappeared from the page...


----------



## emmarie

Wonder what it means for us paying the old price of $9.95 a month? I have two 5040's with lifetime and pay for one at the old price. I still have one sitting in the box, just because I wasn't ready to activate it.


The last time I called ReplayTv sales which was about three weeks ago (to stop payment on an activation and have it transfered to someone else) I asked about the TiVo multiple unit pricing and she insisted that I put in a formal request and said that that is how things get changed. She noted that "the transfer of activation from a broken machine to a new one" came about because people had complained and requested the change. Not sure if our requests for competitive activation pricing paid off, or it was just DNNA trying to match TiVo.

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*In addition to the above, it's now been confirmed (first reported by cattman in a thread nearby) that DNNA has seemingly adopted the Tivo price break for multiple units...it now seems to be 12.95 for the first unit and 6.95 for each additional...incentive for those who just bought a bunch for "spare parts"! 


Monthly Service Charges/Credits


ReplayTV Serial Number Description Status Price

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx *ReplayTV Monthly Service Activation Paid through 9/30/2004 $12.95


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx *ReplayTV Monthly Service Multi-Unit Discount (requires validation, $12.95 without validation) Paid through 9/30/2004 $6.95


How do I login to my existing Monthly Account?

Visit https://www.replaytv.com/shop/login.asp. Login with your email address and password. Once you're logged in click on "View/Edit Monthly Service Account".*


----------



## mhargr03

Can anyone confirm that they current own 1 Lifetime unit and 1 or more Monthly units? Does your account reflect a discount?


EDIT: the answer is yes! see: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...31#post4344831


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by emmarie_
*Wonder what it means for us paying the old price of $9.95 a month? I have two 5040's with lifetime and pay for one at the old price. I still have one sitting in the box, just because I wasn't ready to activate it.*
This is cattman's copy-and-paste of his activation...seems it has the answer to your question  :


Monthly Service Charges/Credits


ReplayTV Serial Number Description Status Price


RTV5040############# ReplayTV Monthly Service Activation Paid through 9/30/2004 $9.95


RTV5040############# *ReplayTV Monthly Service Multi-Unit Discount (requires validation, $9.95 without validation) Paid through 9/30/2004 $6.95


----------



## labguy

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Can anyone confirm that they current own 1 Lifetime unit and 1 or more Monthly units? Does your account reflect a discount?*
Yes... look back in this thread about four or five posts to my post here. I have two lifetimes, one monthly, and the monthly just dropped to $6.95.


----------



## GooberedUp

Okay. Now, another question.


Let's say I were to activate this on a monthly account. Is there any type of verification that I haven't transferred the unit with the lower monthly price to another person? That is, how do they enforce this multiple unit monthly discount thing?


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*There will be an office release forthcoming about the discount you're referring to. Everything will be clear by the end of week. The call center will not have any information for you on that topic until the release.



Lyndon*
I am hoping info on this situation will be covered somewhere on the site (if not appropriate for the release):


If I have lifetime and buy a $49.99 5040 for my mom can I put her on service on my account at $6.95 a month?


Am I welcome to--say-- buy a $49.99 RTV and 18 months at $6.95 and give it as a gift if I have lifetime or pay $9.99 monthly myself?


----------



## GooberedUp

Sounds like a familiar question


Edit: Actually, my question was a repeat of the same question in the other multiunit thread. Oh well.


----------



## emmarie

Quote:

_Originally posted by labguy_
*Yes... look back in this thread about four or five posts to my post here. I have two lifetimes, one monthly, and the monthly just dropped to $6.95.*
Hmm, my $9.95 still stands at $9.95 and I have two lifetime machines as well.


-em


----------



## icecow

we're all stock brokers


I added to my question(edit), btw


----------



## labguy

Quote:

_Originally posted by emmarie_
*Hmm, my $9.95 still stands at $9.95 and I have two lifetime machines as well.


-em*
Hi Em -


Was your monthly unit brought in under a grandfathered deal? Maybe you put your monthly into effect previous to the rate hike from $9.95 to $12.95, and either their automated discount doesn't know to give the discount to you, or the grandfathered subscriptions might not be eligible.


Either way, it sounds like there will be more detail coming in the next few days. I hope you get the discount, too...


----------



## mhargr03

Labguy and Em,

If you look at post 165, that was a copy of someone who had two 9.95 monthlies changed to 9.95 and 6.95...so im not sure why yours didnt changeover...


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by Loren Kruse._
*Check your order status and see if your order still says PROCESSING or if there is a tracking number. It will be truely interesting to see when these start shipping. I see were Icecow was told over the phone they shipped but does the order status screen show that?


As of 5:00 central mine still said processing...for both my orders Saturday and Sunday.*
me 2


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*There will be an office release forthcoming about the discount you're referring to. Everything will be clear by the end of week. The call center will not have any information for you on that topic until the release.



Lyndon*
Thanks Lyndon, good to see you still around!


----------



## hilbert1862

Maybe they will start dumping the 5060s next?


By the way, when DNA screwed up mmy oeiginal order in June for 5040s, I suggested that they make me feel better by replacing them wth 5060s instead of 5040s. They said they couldn't becasue they had no inventoiry. Yeah, sure!!!!


----------



## plyons10

Yes... Lyndon... nice to see you swoop down and drop this little nugget on us!!


Thanks!


----------



## RST

Quote:

_Originally posted by jgmace_
*I ordered a unit at 29.99 this morning. I just went back to order a couple at 49.99 for gifts and the 5040 units are not on the page. Looks like the inventory may have run out.*
I tried ordering a 29.99 unit this morning but couldn't get past the "add to cart" button after trying multiple times. Then saw a 49.99 unit before I left work and came home to order but now they've all disappeared. 


I don't understand why a 5060 is $80 more than a 5040??


I think I'll try calling them up tomorrow morning to see if they have any inventory left. I'm quite annoyed that I wasn't able to get even one at a good price. I blame my works shady internet connection.


----------



## GooberedUp

I don't think it was your work's connection. I think buyers were beating the sand out of the servers.


----------



## moviespot

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*I placed a $49.99 order on Sept 10, and a $29.99 order on the 12th early in the day...none of the orders show any tracking info yet...*
I placed my $29.99 order on Sunday at 6:30PM PST. I didn't think anybody placed one early in the day on Sunday for $29. When did you place yours?


Website still says it is processing order. The CSR promised it would ship - but I wonder how long before it ships.


As of right now - the 5040 is no longer available at any price on the replaytv.com outlet - looks like that was that.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*I don't think it was your work's connection. I think buyers were beating the sand out of the servers.*
Indeed, the FatWallet effect was in full force...


----------



## mhargr03

ReplayTVoutlet.com HAD some even after Replaytv.com's outlet ran out, but those are out too now. there are still some listings on ebay from DNNA though


----------



## RST

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*Indeed, the FatWallet effect was in full force...*
You guys are probably right but I gotta blame someone and I'd rather blame work than blame other people for trying to do the same thing I was .


So now I gotta decide if I want to spend 130 or 150 for a 5060 or 5080. Both of which would feel like great prices a week ago when I was considering them for much more.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by RST_
*You guys are probably right but I gotta blame someone and I'd rather blame work than blame other people for trying to do the same thing I was .


So now I gotta decide if I want to spend 130 or 150 for a 5060 or 5080. Both of which would feel like great prices a week ago when I was considering them for much more.*
Why don't you try one of those 'buy it now' auctions on ebay:

http://search.*********/replaytv-504...sortpropertyZ1


----------



## iommi

Sounds like they sold a ton of units, I really wonder where they keep coming up so many refurbs!


Anyways at this pace, if they sold the new 5504 for say $79 with a $50 rebate in stores. They would make a killing. I'd assume after activation they would make money on the units.


----------



## RST

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Why don't you try one of those 'buy it now' auctions on ebay:

http://search.*********/replaytv-504...sortpropertyZ1 *
Wonderful! If I get no luck over the phone tomorrow, I'll try that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## SE5907

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*I am hoping info on this situation will be covered somewhere on the site (if not appropriate for the release):


If I have lifetime and buy a $49.99 5040 for my mom can I put her on service on my account at $6.95 a month?


Am I welcome to--say-- buy a $49.99 RTV and 18 months at $6.95 and give it as a gift if I have lifetime or pay $9.99 monthly myself?*
I wanted to give my $29.99 5040's as gifts too, but then I read this in the ReplayTV Multi-Unit Discount FAQ:


"In order to be eligible for the discounted monthly service, all ReplayTV subscriptions must be registered to the same account at www.replaytv.com and must be dialing in/connecting from the same service address."

http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/sup...v/multifaq.asp 


I had my hopes up until I read that. They'll probably enforce this, right?


----------



## SE5907

This is also interesting:


" You must contact Customer Support to cancel your monthly account. When you setup your account, you authorized DNNA to charge you $12.95 or $9.95 every month. If you do not call customer care, you will continue to be charged. There will be a $25 reactivation fee reinstate the account."

http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/sup...activation.asp 


I had a 5040 on monthly that I deactivated, since I bought a 3rd 5040 w/lifetime . Now, with this new discount, I decided to reactivate it but I will be annoyed if I get hit with that $25 fee.


----------



## jones07

Yes DNNA probably will enforce the same address requirement. I know Tivo has the same requirement


And that $25 reconnect fee has been policy for over 6 months now I believe


----------



## xstrym

When I made a call today on lunch, I spent the whole hour... even though the next available representitive would be available in 32 mins. 


I got a guy who didn't know anything, and said he "would escalate this". I was just trying to straighten out my CC info. Seems I put in the wrong expy date... didn't realize it until I was looking at the order status pages side-by-side.


Well, when he escalated the call, he sent me to a recording that said they no longer take tech support calls on that number! Anyone else get brushed off like this? They probably have a stock number they dump "all of the hard questions" off to! 


NTS, I was not happy... and late for going back to work. UGGHHHHHH.


Keep in mind, this was all before I saw Lyndon's post about the announcement later in the week.


If you're saying, "So what!"... well, I fokked up the expy date on the original 50 dollar deal {LOUD METAL STAMPING NOISE: CLANG!!!}: CANCELED!!


And knowing my luck this 30 dollar deal is gonna fall through, then lil' eXy is gonna be stuck only with his trusty 4Ks (although I think one is slowly and quietly losing the will to live, which is why these deals are so welcome right now! )


Major Fingaz are crossed here!!!


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*Yes DNNA probably will enforce the same address requirement. I know Tivo has the same requirement


And that $25 reconnect fee has been policy for over 6 months now I believe*
And exactly how will DNNA police the same address requirement? I can't figure out a good effective way of doing it.


I'm sure they will intially ask or whatever for address verification, but after that, what can they do to ensure that the replay stays in the same household?


----------



## jones07

Phone # or IP address when our units are calling into the mother-ship, they can tell if one of my 3 units is calling in from across town...........maybe. Guessing here



After thought. How about the Good old honor system ............Yeah right


----------



## milky way

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*Phone # or IP address when our units are calling into the mother-ship, they can tell if one of my 3 units is calling in from across town...........maybe. Guessing here



After thought. How about the Good old honor system ............Yeah right *
I have one unit connects through broadband, two by different telephone lines, how do they verify all units are in same address? I am lucky with life-time for all three, otherwise, I am screwed.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by jones07_
*Phone # or IP address when our units are calling into the mother-ship, they can tell if one of my 3 units is calling in from across town...........maybe. Guessing here



After thought. How about the Good old honor system ............Yeah right *
But if they do it by IP or phone number, then would that preclude us from taking our RTVs on vacation with us? Not that I'd do it, but I do recall some posts about this in the past...


----------



## plyons10

Quote:

_Originally posted by milky way_
*I have one unit connects through broadband, two by different telephone lines, how do they verify all units are in same address? I am lucky with life-time for all three, otherwise, I am screwed.*
I would imagine they may not allow this type of different connectivity to take place.


With the dial up units, they may not need to connect from the same line (as verified via caller id) but rather they may need to connect TO the same dial in # (with the obvious means to get around this if long distance charges aren't as issue (Vonage anyone)).


The IP address thing is a tougher nut to crack. All of your units do not necessarily connect at the same time.... and so for those of us with dynamic IPs from our ISP, how can they possible verify where I'm connecting from over time?


----------



## seidelhd

BTW - ReplayTVOutlet.com has the 5040 for $49.99 this morning. Let the fun begin again!


----------



## Loren Kruse.

I just checked and they are out of stock again.


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by seidelhd_
*BTW - ReplayTVOutlet.com has the 5040 for $49.99 this morning. Let the fun begin again!*
Just a blank page for the 5040... no pix, no text, in the body of the page (although the headers load properly). Hmmm...


But are you interested in 10 RTVs wholesale? Only $1,499.00!! Wait a minute... that doesn't sound like wholesale?!?


----------



## mhargr03

Keep in mind the Wholesale units are 5508s not 5040s


----------



## ReplayLyndon

Again, your questions will be answered shortly on the discount item..

But, since there are those who are already seeing it on their account, I'll clarify as much as I can to avoid agents getting flooded..


It doesn't matter how your units connect..

I don't know how exactly the address verification is done..


EM...on your monthly + lifetime units that didn't get the discount...as another user already posted, all units must be on the same account. Users who have multiple accounts will have theirs automatically merged.


However, if you didn't actually pay for activation separately, the unit won't be on any account. So, it will need to be added to your monthly account for the discount to kick in. On the same topic, lifetime activations didn't always get an account assigned to them. So, depending on how old your lifetime activation is, that you paid for separately, it might also not have an account assosiated. So, again, it would need to be added to the account for your monthly unit for the discount to kick in.


This will all be covered in the FAQ that comes along with the release. This week.


Lyndon


----------



## seidelhd

Quote:

_Originally posted by seidelhd_
*BTW - ReplayTVOutlet.com has the 5040 for $49.99 this morning. Let the fun begin again!*
oh well... it was there when I checked it a little while ago...


----------



## plyons10

Thanks again Lyndon for enabling our impatience!!!


----------



## Paul Bruneau

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*On the same topic, lifetime activations didn't always get an account assigned to them. So, depending on how old your lifetime activation is, that you paid for separately, it might also not have an account assosiated. So, again, it would need to be added to the account for your monthly unit for the discount to kick in.*
There is already a handy "add unit to account" form in there that lets you add lifetime and monthly units to your account. It seems to work well.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by Paul Bruneau_
*There is already a handy "add unit to account" form in there that lets you add lifetime and monthly units to your account. It seems to work well.*
I wasn't able to find this...could you post a link for it, or describe how you found it?


----------



## StingMe

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*I wasn't able to find this...could you post a link for it, or describe how you found it?*
 http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/shop/accountinfo.asp 


Then go to "Manage ReplayTV Subscriptions" and then click "Add a Monthly Subscription" or "Add a Lifetime Unit"


----------



## tollycat

My replay is shipped. I paid $49.99


I logged in and check my order to find it still processing.

But when went to support, then order status and entered my order ID, it shows a UPS tracking number.


Mine is currently in Nevada on its way to South Dakota for a scheduled delivery on Friday.



Chris Tollefson, NREMT-B


----------



## seidelhd

I checked this way also. My single $49.99 unit shipped today from CA, scheduled delivery to GA on 9/20. My 2 $29.99 units have not shipped yet.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

My $49.99 and $29.99 ReplayTV show to have shipped also. Here is the link to the page to enter your order number to check -

http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/sup...rma_lookup.asp


----------



## mhargr03

All of my units have shipped as well...will be here in Chicago on Friday. The package room lady in my building is going to be thrilled...


ps - I also had to use tollycat's method a few posts above. I imagine the regular order area will update soon.


----------



## bkushner

Quote:

_Originally posted by tollycat_
*My replay is shipped. I paid $49.99


I logged in and check my order to find it still processing.

But when went to support, then order status and entered my order ID, it shows a UPS tracking number.


Mine is currently in Nevada on its way to South Dakota for a scheduled delivery on Friday.



Chris Tollefson, NREMT-B*
Same here, normal order page shows processing but order status on support gives tracking. I have 3 on the way.


----------



## GooberedUp

I keep getting not shipped and the suggestion that it is a possbily invalid order number. My order number is 17603XX. Does anyone else's order number look like that?


----------



## mjp3475

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*I keep getting not shipped and the suggestion that it is a possbily invalid order number. My order number is 17603XX. Does anyone else's order number look like that?*
I get that message for the two $30 orders I placed Monday morning. However the $50 order that I placed on Sunday afternoon shows up with a tracking number. My guess is that the Service/RMA/Order tracking form on the site will return an "invalid" message until they actually ship.


----------



## chain777

Both the $50 dollar one I ordered on Saturday and the two $30 dollar ones I ordered on Sunday have shipped and are scheduled to arrive on Friday.


Since I wasn't able to cancel the first one, I'll have to refuse delivery when they show up.


I was only planning on keeping one for a spare, but with the $6.95/month deal, I may end up activating one. What are you guys planning on doing with your new found booty? Do you think these will have any resale value? Especially since 5xxx series are bound to be hard to come by after this.


----------



## moviespot

Wow. The two $29 5040 have shipped. They left Sunnyvale yesterday and are scheduled for delivery this morning. Looks like I will have them today!


----------



## seidelhd

moviespot -


glad to hear that you will be one of the first recipients of the $30 units, since you orginally alerted us to the deal.


----------



## blacknoi

Weird, both my orders (1 at 49 placed at 1pm saturday, 2 at 29 placed on monday, 830am eastern) are still "processing."


Hope they'll ship!


----------



## TheDreamer

Okay...my $50 unit shipped last night....only entries are for Sunnyvale, CA. Scheduled Delivery...September 20th 


My order number was of the form "1758xxx".


Now its 5 additional units, right?....since my account only has 1 lifetime and 4 monthly units in it...I guess I'll go with monthly when this one arrives.


Which means my monthly bill will go from $39.80 to $34.75.... 


The Dreamer


----------



## plyons10

As far as resale value... let me be the first to say it:


DNNA screwed this up royally. The $6.95 / month add-on subscription deal makes these units much more attractive than they were just last week. Nobody wanted to touch these things because they weren't HDTV and were going to cost three bills plus in order to use (or the old monthly route, which was looking a little pricey).


I cannot for the life of me imagine what person or people didn't stop and think --- hey!! If we cut the pricing on add'l subscriptions, then the old 5040s we've got lying around will be worth more.


Instead, this seems like it was implemented in exactly the wrong order.


There... I said it.


----------



## plyons10

My $50 unit has shipped... but it's going to take a week to get to my house on the East Coast by ground.


Nothing on my $30 unit.


----------



## seidelhd

I'm curious what is going to happen with all the $50 units that show up back at their warehouse when everyone refuses delivery b/c they then ordered $30 units.


I bet we see more 5040's in a couple of weeks on their website.


----------



## MaxH

This thread got me curious. A search of just the Replay forum for "pricing AND fiasco" returns 36 posts. I thought it would be more, but that's still quite sad.


----------



## GooberedUp

What were you trying to figure out?


----------



## moviespot

Quote:

_Originally posted by seidelhd_
*moviespot -


glad to hear that you will be one of the first recipients of the $30 units, since you orginally alerted us to the deal.*
UPS just delivered the two 5040s - I had them shipped to my work. Won't get to play with them until this evening.


They definately honored the price, shipped them as promised, they arrived in one day and I am way happy with the transaction!


B


----------



## MaxH

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*What were you trying to figure out?*
Just curious. It seems like every few months, they have some sort of pricing or marketing SNAFU, and I found many such posts in threads other than this one without even going into the archives. It's a shame that a product with so many advantages isn't handled better.


----------



## jones07

Thread about it


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ight=fatwallet


----------



## GooberedUp

I definitely agree. But, being a benefactor of these screwups, it's hard for me to complain or criticise.


----------



## melduforx

Both my $50 and my $30 units have shipped. I'll probably end up selling the $50 one and keeping the $30 one with a monthly subscription.


Woo-hoo! Yet another replay!


----------



## Diode1

Damn, The CEDIA show kept me from capitalizing on this deal.

I have two 5040's now and one 4508 also one 5504.

I'd love to dump either 5504 or 4508 for a third 5040.

melduforx I sent you a pm, anyone else that has an extra i'd be interested in a 5040.


----------



## Paul Bruneau

My 2 $50 units have shipped  I was a little worried because nothing said "qty: 2" anywhere on any RTV status pages, but sure enough, UPS says two packages. Ahhh.


I hope DNNA doesn't get hit with a lot of refused shipments. I couldn't refuse one if I wanted to--the UPS dude leaves all my stuff on the porch.


Peter, I think you are right with their pricing blunder. I think just lowering the additional unit subscription would have generated a lot of sales of 5000s.


----------



## Arkitech

Has anyone ordered the 5040 today? I tried to place an order but it appears to be out of stock, this is such a great deal I hope I have'nt missed out.


----------



## Norbert

Mine still says processing damn it! Man I got a jones for ReplayTVs. I need a 12-step program or something.


----------



## blacknoi

Quote:

_Originally posted by Norbert_
*Mine still says processing damn it! Man I got a jones for ReplayTVs. I need a 12-step program or something.*
Yes, as I previously posted. mine say processing too still. I'm worried!


Edit: I used the other status page to check (the rma/orders) link from SUPPORT.


My $49.99 unit has shipped and is due at my doorstep on the east coast here this coming monday....about a week for ground shipping. Makes sense.


My two @ $29.99 have not shipped yet.


I think the general consensus, at least as of Tuesday the 14th.... all orders from the 13th back, whether they are @29.99 or 49.99 have shipped.


Anything from Monday the 13th on has yet to ship.


----------



## GooberedUp

We should start posting order numbers, dates and times and seeing how status changes of these numbers. Maybe we could determine the rate at which the orders are being fulfilled.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*Again, your questions will be answered shortly on the discount item..

But, since there are those who are already seeing it on their account, I'll clarify as much as I can to avoid agents getting flooded..
*
Lyndon,


As I doubt the release will specifically cover this question, I thought I would go ahead and ask... I have a friend with a ReplayTV 3xxx. Does this qualify him to receive the $6.95 Multi-Unit monthly rate on a newly purchased 5xxx?


----------



## my user name

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._

I have a friend with a ReplayTV 3xxx. Does this qualify him to receive the $6.95 Multi-Unit monthly rate on a newly purchased 5xxx?
It would seem so, based on the link provided by SE5907 earlier in this thread...


digitalnetworksna dot com /support/replaytv/multifaq.asp


(not allowed to post links yet ;-)


----------



## moviespot

Quote:

_Originally posted by blacknoi_
*Yes, as I previously posted. mine say processing too still. I'm worried!*
I wouldn't worry. My two 5040s have already ARRIVED and yet the online store says still processing.


Look at one of the previous postings to check the shipping status and get the UPS tracking number.


Brought the units home at lunch and they are in PERFECT condition. Not a single cosmetic defect or scratch. They powered right up and all is good.


----------



## Mike Cornwell

I need to replace a 5040 which died last week (no it's not the hard drive or the software). If anyone has an extra one, perhaps because they got in on the $49 unit, then a $29 unit, and the significant other is going to get mad at you, I'd be willing to take one off your hands. PM me...


Thanks,


-Mike


----------



## ReplayLyndon

Yes, as stated, older units that came with service bundled can qualify you for a discount on your monthly unit so long as it's actively connecting to our servers.


You would need to sign up for monthly, and then email us the serial # to be added to your monthly account to get the reduced pricing. As the FAQ will state, you'll get the discount so long as the lifetime unit is actively connecting, and connecting from the same address.


Lyndon


----------



## idex

Does the multi unit discounts apply to showstoppers as well?


----------



## jgmace

If anyone is looking to offload a couple of the $50, 5040's rather than refuse delivery, I would be interested in purchasing them from you. Looking to give them to the kids, but just wasn't quick enough yesterday. PM me if you would like to sell one of two.


----------



## l8er

Reminder...the normal order status page apparently ins't updated as often as another area for order status. Use the link posted by Loren Kruse. here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...82#post4348082 and you may find your order has already shipped.


----------



## hilbert1862

Same for me,


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*Reminder...the normal order status page apparently ins't updated as often as another area for order status. Use the link posted by Loren Kruse. here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...82#post4348082 and you may find your order has already shipped.*
Looks like both of mine have shipped and should be arriving on Friday. I ordered a $49 one on 9/11 and a $29 one on 9/12. Looks like both units were shipped together.


----------



## mhargr03

Indeed...my orders were spead out over 3 days this weekend and will all arrive together on Friday


----------



## emmarie

I ordered at 1pm on Saturday and then again on Sunday and right now I'm on the phone with Sales and they're telling me all my units are on backorder. My account screen says "Processing".


-em


----------



## Lark888

Thanks to the OP. My units ($50 & $29) have shipped.


When I ordered the first $50, I really wanted to get a second but it was just a little bit too much. When I saw the $29 price, my resolve dissolved AND with the new pricing I'll even be able to put the units online right away as multiple units under my Lifetime Refurb 5040 from last year ($329 shipped from SonicBlue).





Just noticed this was my 1st post on the board. I've been reading so long, that was a surprise.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by emmarie_
*I ordered at 1pm on Saturday and then again on Sunday and right now I'm on the phone with Sales and they're telling me all my units are on backorder. My account screen says "Processing".


-em*
Em, did you try going to Support--> Order Status/RMA Status, and then manually inputting the order number(s)?


----------



## icecow

I did. My 2 $30 RTVs haven't entered the shipping process  The say 'processing' on the other screen.


----------



## emmarie

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Em, did you try going to Support--> Order Status/RMA Status, and then manually inputting the order number(s)?*
Sorry, I just went back and read some of the older posts and found that 'very useful link' to check my order numbers after I posted and after I got off the phone. Funny, yesterday and Sunday I got a zillion e-mail notifications when a new post was made, today none. Came on, clicked "go to first unread post" and it took me to the last page - bypassing 2 pages I hadn't read before.


Anyway, I checked both numbers and one HAS shipped, but I had already found this out via phone support before I found the helpful post - in order to get it from the phone center I had to ask to speak to a supervisor. Not sure why the actual support people don't know how to check our orders and the supervisor couldn't tell me either. I was told the second order which I placed on Sunday is backordered and when I enter the order number on the website the order number can't be found.


I'm guessing any orders still marked "Processing" are backordered. I asked the supervisor how refurbs could be backordered and was told that they were expecting a new shipment later this week. Okaaaay? I then asked how they could possibly be getting a new shipment of refurbs, where exactly do they come from and was informed that they are at the repair center and will be shipped in bulk later this week. Interesting. I asked if they were planning on sending e-mails out or posting this info in any form. She said they would probably post the "backorder" issue on their website. I told her I thought that would probably be a good idea.


As usual, this information is only as good and as creative as the CS Rep/Supervisor we each speak to. So if anyone else has called and has received different info, I'd love to hear it - as I'm sure I will. 


Order number: 17582xx $50 Saturday

Order number: 17594xx $30 Sunday

There appear to be 1219 orders between my first and second order.



-em


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by emmarie_
*I'm guessing any orders still marked "Processing" are backordered.*
FWIW the main order status page still shows my order as "Processing" but the other status page shows both units shipped yesterday (Monday). Order 17591XX placed Sunday afternoon ($29.99 each)


----------



## Jeff D

Wow, ordered saturday or sunday. Thinking I'm not sure what's going to happen.


Today UPS delivered two units to my door. WOW! Almost overnight delivery for free!


----------



## rxman

snagged 4 units over the weekend @$29.99 price..ups confirms shipment

this evening via replay's site...quite convenient links i might add..delivery

ground friday sept 17....

i see there is a discount for multiple units on monthly available now...how about a discount for lifetime IF from same IP/home phone/address????


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by rxman_
*i see there is a discount for multiple units on monthly available now...how about a discount for lifetime IF from same IP/home phone/address????*
Nope, the discount is for monthly only according to the FAQ. This is the same policy Tivo has, so I wouldn't expect any change to that.


----------



## emmarie

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*FWIW the main order status page still shows my order as "Processing" but the other status page shows both units shipped yesterday (Monday). Order 17591XX placed Sunday afternoon ($29.99 each)*
Sorry, I should have clarified. Both my orders state "Processing" on the main page - but one comes up shipped when I manually enter the order number. I guess I should have said any that still state "processing" and can't be found when using the order number lookup are probably really backordered and not being processed.


Oh, and my one order (two units) shipped today from CA and is scheduled to arrive in PA on the 20th.


-em


----------



## johnmagee4

FWIW My order from May 2003 still says "Processing" even though I got it well over a year ago 


I'll also buy a $50 unit from someone if you're interested. PM me.


----------



## dezenuttz

I would also buy the $50 unit if anyone is willing to sell it to me. Ill even pay for shipping. PM me pls


----------



## lizard_boy

Quote:

_Originally posted by dezenuttz_
*I would also buy the $50 unit if anyone is willing to sell it to me. Ill even pay for shipping. PM me pls*
Wow, what a generous offer.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Quote:

_Originally posted by dezenuttz_
*I would also buy the $50 unit if anyone is willing to sell it to me. Ill even pay for shipping. PM me pls*
I am not for sure anyone would sell you a $50 unit.


They might sell you a $29 unit for $50 or more


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by dezenuttz_
*I would also buy the $50 unit if anyone is willing to sell it to me. Ill even pay for shipping. PM me pls*
A deal for me does not automatically means a deal for you


----------



## mjp3475

Discovered that you can also use the "Track by Reference Number" feature on UPS.com and use your order number as the reference number.


My $50 one comes up, but sadly my $30s dont yet. My order number was 17597XX


----------



## iommi

Quote:

_Originally posted by mjp3475_
*My $50 one comes up, but sadly my $30s dont yet. My order number was 17597XX*
They are close! My order, 17591XX did ship monday. I'm actually surprised they where able to move this many boxes in a day.


Secretly day dreaming they will come pre-activated


----------



## mjp3475

Quote:

_Originally posted by iommi_
*They are close! My order, 17591XX did ship monday. I'm actually surprised they where able to move this many boxes in a day.


Secretly day dreaming they will come pre-activated *
Well assuming they increment the order # by 1 from the last order, thats about 600 orders between yours & mine. And if some of those 600 ordered multiples (which is extremely likely), that's a lot of units...


Makes me wonder exactly how many of these they've sold or have in the warehouse.


----------



## iommi

Quote:

_Originally posted by mjp3475_
*Well assuming they increment the order # by 1 from the last order, thats about 600 orders between yours & mine. And if some of those 600 ordered multiples (which is extremely likely), that's a lot of units...


Makes me wonder exactly how many of these they've sold or have in the warehouse.*
I ordered late Sunday so I thought I'd be low on the list. Actually I did order 2! Figured, I was gonna buy one at $49 why not 2 at $29. Come to think of it I'll think I'll have to buy anouther TV or 2?!


I cant figure out how they could have so many units either they sold a ton of them during last years blowout. I figure if they could get selling at these prices that past up TIVO by the end of the year


----------



## jfunk

Although, looking at my account, I see that my 'monthly service' order numbers match up with this latest order number, so some of those 'in between' orders could just be 'monthly service'...?


----------



## t.d.

My order, # 17592XX, placed late Sunday Evening, is reported by DNNA as having shipped (via UPS Ground) on Monday, Sept. 13, and has a UPS tracking number, and UPS indicates that my two units should arrive by Monday the 20th.


Curiously, I didn't have to log in to see that information, and the RMA/Order status page is not a secure link...


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Now that the $49 and $29 units are shipping, I would like to make a motion that *Wednesday the 15th be MHARGR03 and MOVIESPOT day*. Great job guys.
*MHARGR03* - letting us know on 09-10-04 about the $49.99 ReplayTV 5040 offer (fairly new user and updated his original post with updated info)

*MOVIESPOT* - his first post letting us know on 09-12-04 about the $29.99 offer (Registering on AVS forum as a new user to let us know about his find! Great Job!

We are lucky this news broke over the weekend which allowed more people to get in on the action.


Anyone 2nd and 3rd this motion


----------



## mhargr03

aww shucks


----------



## icecow

I second it!


----------



## Jeff D

I just checked both units and I'm sad that neither one is the new hardware. Same hardware as my other 5ks. =(


I don't think I'll find time to hook 'em up too soon.


----------



## plyons10

Moviespot... First time post!!! Nice....


Cow's up to 3321 and still hasn't saved me a dime!!!!


----------



## jrusch

I ordered the $49 5040 on 9/12 around 1:53 P.M. PST. The Customer Support order status page shows it has been shipped and I should get it this Friday in Wisconsin.


On 9/13 around 4:41 a.m. PST I ordered the $29 5040. The Customer Support order status pages shows "the number was not found or has not shipped yet."


This morning the My Account: Order History pages shows the $49 order as shipped complete and the $29 order as processing.


Did anybody who ordered the $29 unit on 9/13 get their's shipped yet?


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Quote:

_Originally posted by jrusch_
*Did anybody who ordered the $29 unit on 9/13 get their's shipped yet?*
I haven't but I do have a UPS tracking number for my $29.00 unit and $49.00 unit. They should arrive Friday.


EDIT: I just received an two email confirmations from [email protected] that both my units shipped.


----------



## Bobcrane

Quote:

_Originally posted by iommi_
*I ordered late Sunday so I thought I'd be low on the list. Actually I did order 2! Figured, I was gonna buy one at $49 why not 2 at $29. Come to think of it I'll think I'll have to buy anouther TV or 2?!
*
I had the same thought but then went "naw, I'll order the 1 and decide later at work whether I want #2. I should've just hit order when I had three in the cart (all at $29) !


But I did get the one. Mom's gonna be happy!


----------



## Scyber

arghh.....why did this deal have to come along while the wife is unemployed??


----------



## ReplayLyndon

Yes, showstoppers qualify as a unit that will get you a discount on a monthly fee.


Lyndon


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*Yes, showstoppers qualify as a unit that will get you a discount on a monthly fee.


Lyndon*
Huh? I have a showstopper, and 3 5xxx units - and I paid full price for all the 'lifetime' subscriptions...*whaaaaaa*


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by iommi_
*I ordered late Sunday so I thought I'd be low on the list. Actually I did order 2! Figured, I was gonna buy one at $49 why not 2 at $29. Come to think of it I'll think I'll have to buy anouther TV or 2?!


I cant figure out how they could have so many units either they sold a ton of them during last years blowout. I figure if they could get selling at these prices that past up TIVO by the end of the year *
Just use cow's example... he's got 5 5Ks stacked up next to his lone TV... still that way cow? (Come to think of it, where are you gonna put all of your new refurbs?)


----------



## Norbert

Got my (1) 5040 on the 14th @10:37 am in Sacramento from Sunnyvale shipping origin. Ordered Sunday night @ 10pm. Not bad. I should have ordered more, but oh well. I'm sure DNNA will have another pricing fiasco here around Christmas.


----------



## xstrym

Quote:

_Originally posted by Norbert_
*Got my (1) 5040 on the 14th @10:37 am in Sacramento from Sunnyvale shipping origin. Ordered Sunday night @ 10pm. Not bad. I should have ordered more, but oh well. I'm sure DNNA will have another pricing fiasco here around Christmas.*
As sure as the sun rising or the seasons changing...


----------



## famewolf

plyons10, my 9/13 orders still show as processing as well.


----------



## Bobcrane

Worst news heard by a DNNA employee:


"Good news, we're making you a part of sales and marketing over at Escient/Replay."


Nooooooooo!


The upswing is after everyone on FatWallet and half the people here curse the day you were born (for screwing up and then saying the customer eats it) you will be praised for days to come when someone above you caves.


LoL


----------



## Conspiracy

So I'm getting more pissed by the minute on this whole deal. I ordered on Saturday and it still hadn't shipped by yesterday so I had the wife call and after over an hour on the phone and talking to 3 different people they tell her, "Oh we've cancelled your order because we ran out." So you ran out of stock before you could send one ordered on Saturday, but you had plenty of stock for people that ordered on Sunday?!?!


So sure enough, late last night my account changed for 'Processing' to 'Cancelled'. Not happy, not happy at all!

*EDIT: Lyndon you have a PM.*


----------



## loonling

UPS attempted to deliver my four (ordered late Sunday night) on Tuesday in San Francisco.

I still have to figure out what I am going to do with them.

--mike


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by loonling_
*I still have to figure out what I am going to do with them.

--mike*
Perhaps you could help out Conspiracy


----------



## jones07

I deal for loonling does not mean the same deal for conspiracy


----------



## mhargr03

If what he said is true, then he got shafted...hopefully Lyndon can help him.


----------



## jrusch

I called ReplayTV on Monday to cancel my $49 order because I ordered one for $29. They were so busy that I was given the option to leave a message, so I did. Tuesday morning I called because I now want both of them (the discounted monthly activation fee changed my mind). I was able to talk with someone after being on hold about 20 minutes. She tried to look up my orders but she said her system was too busy. She took my phone number and promised to call me back in about 30 minutes. About 24 hours later she still hasn't called back...


----------



## JohnnyArcade

Well, I fear my Monday night 1x $29 (17604XX) and 1x $49 (17602XX) Replay 5040's are stuck in Processing limbo. I'm sure any with extras are already spoken for, but if anyone got in on the $50 or $30 deal, and decided not to go forth, I'd be willing rebuy them and absorb any shipping costs.


mlove[AT]mac[DOT]com


Thanks-


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*If what he said is true, then he got shafted...hopefully Lyndon can help him.*
Unfortunately it's true, see attached.


----------



## GTDaveMac

Here's my question... whatever happened with the pricing, their website was totally down for what... a day at least? I placed an order for a 5040 and then another order yesterday for a 5060. Both say processing... if they ran out, then why didn't they reflect that on their website? They must have known by the volume of calls and requests when they ran out. For them to get the website back up and not change it is kind of irresponsible.


----------



## mjp3475

Wow, it took 15 minutes and two different people to get an order status once the first person answered ... ridiculous. Anyway, the 2nd person confirmed that the refurb 5040s are on backorder, but she did say that the reps are taking the customers contact info down and forwarding it to their supervisors as they are going to "try and see what they can do for those who ordered the refub 5040 and are now backordered." We'll see if anything acutally comes of that.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by Conspiracy_
*Unfortunately it's true, see attached.*
Sorry didn't mean to imply I didn't believe you. The fact that your order was cancelled is quite ridiculous, given you ordered on 9/11. I placed an order on 9/10 and another on 9/12. There is no reason that I should be getting what I ordered when you are not. I am sure that there will be some refusing their $49.99 units, hopefully Lyndon can somehow reserve one for re-shipment to you.


----------



## BenDB

I wonder if I am better off calling customer service and finding out what is going on, or just waiting for things to sort out. Some people seem to call and have their order canceled, while for others (like mjp3475) get on special lists.


I ordered 4 units at 29.99 Sunday night, 11:11 pm Pacific, number 1759XXX.


I did get a "welcome to ReplayTV" message just now, but my order shows processing.


-Ben


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by Conspiracy_
*Unfortunately it's true, see attached.*
or...maybe this could happen to you: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...57#post4354557


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by BenDB_
*I wonder if I am better off calling customer service and finding out what is going on, or just waiting for things to sort out. Some people seem to call and have their order canceled, while for others (like mjp3475) get on special lists.


I ordered 4 units at 29.99 Sunday night, 11:11 pm Pacific, number 1759XXX.


I did get a "welcome to ReplayTV" message just now, but my order shows processing.


-Ben*
Did you try checking the order status as has been described several times now? Copy and paste your order number into the field that you get to by going to Support--> RMA and Order Status


----------



## BenDB

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Did you try checking the order status as has been described several times now? Copy and paste your order number into the field that you get to by going to Support--> RMA and Order Status*
Sorry, I probably should have included that in my post. Yes, I have put my

order number there - I get "We're sorry, the number you entered (1759XXX) was not found or has not shipped yet.


-Ben


----------



## MikeSM

That's strange. I ordered 2 of them on Sunday and they arrived yesterday. Of course I got the orders placed before the fatwallet effect happened.


thanks,

Mike


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Sorry didn't mean to imply I didn't believe you.*
No problem. There are plenty of scammers out there, and with the moniker of 'Conspiracy' I don't always inspire trust. 
Quote:

*or...maybe this could happen to you: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...57#post4354557 *
I can only hope.


----------



## adone36

I placed an order 9/12 and it says "processing". If I get them, I get them.


Somehow I can't imagine spending hours on the phone trying to return/cancel my $50 unit so I can get an order cancelled for something that isn't in stock at $30.


----------



## Jeff D

Ordered two on the 12th, received 2 on the 14th.


----------



## mhargr03

Nobody wants to make the 300th post? Ok I will 


Conspiracy, let us know if Lyndon can help you out. I'll see if I have any leftover 5040's after I decide how many I will keep and give to family, etc.


EDIT: hmm...the post # says 301 but on the thread list it says 300...i guess they do count the first post in the first instance and they don't in the other.


----------



## icecow

Yeah, I came on here last night and the ReplayTV Area said 49,999 posts. So I went to the top thread and made my 50,000th post announcement.


But then...

I backed up a page and it still said 49,999 posts and I thought maybe I didn't get the 50,000th post.


Then I started doing some research. The post before mine was ~15 min earlier so that looked good. Then I waited for the board to update. Awhile I was waiting someone else posted so I was hoping it would update to 50,001 posts. waiting..waiting.......Yes! it updated to 50,001 posts. I was REally the 50,000th poster!


Can I tell a story or what?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Conspiracy, let us know if Lyndon can help you out. I'll see if I have any leftover 5040's after I decide how many I will keep and give to family, etc.
*
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## idex

Quote:

_Originally posted by ReplayLyndon_
*Yes, showstoppers qualify as a unit that will get you a discount on a monthly fee.


Lyndon*
NICE...thanks for the replay...errr reply.


----------



## Norbert

Got my email notification on 9/15 that the unit was shipping along with tracking #. Unit arrived 9/14 with a ship date of 9/13.


Did they use Einstein Express? "When it absolutely, positively has to be there the day before yesterday!"


----------



## kspen

Ordered 3 to add to my existing "fleet"

Order 17584XX ordered 9/12 around 2:00 AM $49. Shipped 9/13-Arrived 9/14. Like Norberts Got the email notification after it arrived 

2 Orders 1759XXX ordered 9/12 about 11"00 PM $29. have not shipped yet-Just talked to CSR and verified that they are in fact on the shipping table ready to go. He was very helpful.


----------



## famewolf

According to the CSR my order for one 5040 at 6am pst 9/13 is among the ones backordered and currently they don't know what is going to be done about these orders since " that model is no longer available"...supposedly an email will go out to customers once a decision is made. Would you take a 55xx series for the same price? I'd much rather stick with the 5040.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by famewolf_
*According to the CSR my order for one 5040 at 6am pst 9/13 is among the ones backordered and currently they don't know what is going to be done about these orders since " that model is no longer available"...supposedly an email will go out to customers once a decision is made. Would you take a 55xx series for the same price? I'd much rather stick with the 5040.*
I guarantee there will be some available in the coming weeks from people refusing some $49.99 orders.


----------



## GooberedUp

Hopefully they'll do some substitutions. Like 60s for the 40s, if they have to. I can't imagine that the marginal cost is that much greater. Although, at $29.00 . . . .


Still, it's all been written off.


----------



## roddogii

Well, with all the previous request, I'm sure this will go on deaf ears...however if anyone is willing to give up an 'extra' replay they are to use for spare parts, I'd sure love to have it to actually use.


In fact I'd be interested in 2 since my existing one is a 4504 and compatibility as we all know won't be there.


----------



## iommi

Perhaps someone should start an "I have an extra replay for sale at cost/ I wanna buy a replay" thread. I would but I have none to sell


----------



## WannabeSQ

I ordered late sunday night, around 11:15 PST and can't get any order status either the regular way or the manual way, just says cant find order or hasn't shipped. my number is 17594xx so it is around the same time as many others here.


Also, upon adding my lifetimed unit to my account, I still show one of my 3 monthly units at full price, not the discounted rate. I emailed customer service, but is there a faster way? I work odd hours, so its hard to make calls during the regular work day, because that is my night time  I love DNNA for doing this, because I saw the $50 price and didnt order simply because of monthly fee. Now I ordered a $29.99 one and my total monthly fee for 4 monthly units will be cheaper than the old way when I only had 3 units. I just might buy one more, just because it will max out the 5 that I can get discounted. I really should have bought 2 for this phenominal price. Oh well. I doubt my trend of purchasing cheaper and cheaper units will hold tho, I seriously doubt they can sell these things for less than $29 bucks, but if they do, i will definately get my number 6...


----------



## zabolots

Quote:

_Originally posted by iommi_
*Perhaps someone should start an "I have an extra replay for sale at cost/ I wanna buy a replay" thread. I would but I have none to sell*
I started one asking if anyone had any to sell.

Anybody looking to sell a 5040


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by iommi_
*Perhaps someone should start an "I have an extra replay for sale at cost*
Free enterprise would lead me to believe there won't be many, if any, available at cost.


----------



## ReplayLyndon

Ok, the agent misspoke when he/she said your order was cancelled because of lack of inventory. We don't do that offhand.


If inventory runs out, your order goes on back order. We try to fill it. Once we have no expectation of getting more units, we offer alternatives depending on what we do have in inventory. At that point, it's up to the user to decide if he wants to switch or cancel his order. We don't just cancel it.


With that said, there are plenty of reasons orders get cancelled. I'll speak in general terms. Orders may be cancelled if there are discrepanies in your billing information or if you enter invalid contact information. On the billing issue, this can be due to typos or old info with your bank/credit card company.


Orders also go through fraud checks. If your order sets of red flags, it gets delayed and reviewed, and may end up being cancelled. This can be due to any number of factors. I'm not saying you're trying to defraud anyone, specifically. But, these are reasons your original order may have been cancelled.


While that inconvenient if you're ordering something that has limited availability, no one is actively trying to prevent you from getting product.


I'll respond to the person that pm'd me once I find out if your order did get cancelled. I'll try to get as much info about why.


----------



## Chip718

Has anyone else been told by the CRS that they would honor the $29 price, but were charged $49 anyway?


----------



## zabolots

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*Free enterprise would lead me to believe there won't be many, if any, available at cost.*
I'd be willing to help somebody pick up a profit on one of their unused units that they got a great deal on. Not looking to get raped though ;-)


----------



## db2300

Here is my story

Call Tech support Friday am 9/10 to resolve hiss issue while using the internal tuner in my 5040 after about 45 min I decided I would just order a refurb unit for the Low low price of $99.99 and they agreed to transfer my Lifetime subscription to the "new" unit. My order is #1757XXX. (compare this to others) Well its Thursday and my status is still PROCESSING due to the FIRE SALE on Saturday 9/11 at replay. It seems the rule of Last In First Out Applies here. I call the sales line to see if my order could be upgraded to one the 5080's so I could get one shipped to me, but they did say I could get a $50.00 credit after I received the 5040 maybe next week. For those who have received multiple units for parts, yeah. but I am waiting here with this hissing noise in my ear or maybe its the sound of Ivan


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by zabolots_
*Not looking to get raped though ;-)*
Then you are not really looking. My "Free Enterprise" gut tells me those $50 units for someone else is going to be $100 units for you 


I bet Ebay going to be flooded with people getting rid of their overflow of $50 5040's any day now.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

ReplayTVoutlet.com as of 11:50 AM central time 9-16 allowed me to add a 5040 to my shopping basket...price $49.99


----------



## GooberedUp

They have about 36 in stock at this moment.


----------



## jgmace

Thanks for the heads-up Gooberedup and Loren. I just ordered the two I was looking for to give the kids.


----------



## jfunk

That's weird.. When I go to replaytvoutlet.com, it redirects me to this page:


/Shop/Control/fp/SFV/29404


with a 404 not found error 


How are you guys getting in?! 


-Jason


----------



## famewolf

Ok..how can they have them in stock at $49.99 on 9/16 and not have them in stock for the $29.99 orders placed on 9/13?


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by famewolf_
*Ok..how can they have them in stock at $49.99 on 9/16 and not have them in stock for the $29.99 orders placed on 9/13?*
ReplayTVoutlet.com and ReplayTV.com are two different entities.


-Doug


----------



## Cutrock

Thanks, Loren! I just successfully placed an order for a $49 5040 unit, too.


----------



## mcoletti

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*They have about 36 in stock at this moment.*
Now 23 left. Came to $65.20 with shipping. Good luck!


----------



## my user name

Does the "5040B" designation at replaytvoutlet mean these are the later 5040s with the quiet(er) fan and dim(mer) LED?


----------



## Mike Cornwell

Yep, I don't think free shipping applies anymore, but still a good price...


----------



## my user name

"All units shipped directly from the manufacturer!"


So this is even more confusing now... ReplayTV.com has units backordered but is shipping units to customers that order via ReplayTVOutlet.com? Why not offer 'em via the "main" site if they've got 'em?


----------



## BaysideBas

the B suffix means refurbished ("B" Stock)


----------



## jgmace

Mcolletti, how are you getting the inventory count?


----------



## l8er

FWIW, last month I ordered a 5040 from the outlet store at www.replaytv.com and a 5040 from www.replaytvoutlet.com . They shipped from different locations. Both "stores" are owned by DNNA but I'm guessing they are operated independently.


----------



## mcoletti

Quote:

_Originally posted by jgmace_
*Mcolletti, how are you getting the inventory count?*
Brute force 


Tried various numbers from 99 down until I was able to add 23 to my cart but not 24. Not sure if there is an easier way.


14 now.


----------



## jgmace

Thanks.


Down to 6 now


----------



## Darkon

Son of a gun! I had one in my basket, but I tried to check to see if more than one was available and the one I had was suddenly gone.


Looks like they are gone now. Maybe some more will be in, but they'll have to run out soon.


----------



## wrlwnd

thanks


got the last one. Tried to get 2 was to slow as took a while to get permission from the BOSS


----------



## johnmagee4

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## scotta368

must have gotten in just under the wire. tried 2, wouldnt do it, but it took 1.


----------



## wrlwnd

scotta368


looks like you got the second I was trying to get


----------



## Norbert

Tale of an Idiot:


Well, I tried to be sly and purchase my fifth 5040 with out the wife finding out by using my credit card, my email and sending to my office. I made the mistake of telling her Sunday about the $30 units and how it was going to set off a fire storm of purchasing. I also, that night, set up my 3 activated 5040s on MyReplayTV.com using the family email address. Well the new 5040 shows up at the office Tuesday, and on Wednesday evening as i got home, my wife gets an email from ReplayTV congratulating me on selecting Replay. Boy was I busted! I was back pedaling like there was no tomorrow. I asked her "Just what does the email say?" and she told me about the "Welcome to ReplayTV". So I confessed and she started laughing because she knows I am such a gadget geek that I could not resist. I was boggled at how they knew to send an email to my other email address when I used my work email to purchase it. Then it hit me, it was not an email in response to my purchase, but for the registration for the other 3 ReplayTVs (so I can use Poopli). What a moron, I forgot that I registered. If I would have held out for about another 5 minutes I would have remembered that. Oh well, my only regret is that I only ordered 1. Now that was idiotic!


----------



## icecow

ReplayTV's privacy agreement should include wives.


----------



## seidelhd

My wife is actually more hooked on the ReplayTV than I am. Besides using it for watching shows, she loves just watching the slide show of pictures of our kids that she has loaded as the screen saver.


I've been gently hinting about getting another unit, so she didn't mind at all when I ordered one for $50 last week. When I ordered 2 more at $30 (which I hope will show up), she simply told me that she had told some friends about it and they are interested in buying the extras. Now with the $6.95 monthly, she was just as excited about getting them.


----------



## xstrym

got all 4 of mine today... 2 @ $49, 2 @ $29 !!!


Can't wait to get home and see if they work!!!


----------



## Norbert

xstrym,


I'm raising your hand. The thing to remember is that there actually is no hand.


----------



## xstrym

I know a guy who has absolutely no idea what that means.


----------



## moviespot

Any opinions on the Maxtor 250GB for upgrading?


Specs: 250GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB cache


Compusa has them for $179 - $50 In-Store Instant Rebate. So, $129


Seems like a good deal to me and a nice way to upgrade my $29 5040s.


Anybody have any ideas on this?


----------



## GooberedUp

Make that 2 guys.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by moviespot_
*Any opinions on the Maxtor 250GB for upgrading?


Specs: 250GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB cache


Compusa in San Francisco has them for $179 - $50 In-Store Instant Rebate. So, $129


Seems like a good deal to me and a nice way to upgrade my $29 5040s.


Anybody have any ideas on this?*
Good drive...I have it in an external enclosure for my laptop, I have a 250 GB western digital in replay 1 and a 200 GB seagate in replay 2. no problems with any of them. that same maxtor drive has been around for $119 without any rebates needed lately. search around


----------



## xstrym

I am gonna leave 'em stock, and just use any extra funds to keep upping my DVA server. Doesn't make sense to crack the case on them anymore, unless the drive is bad.


Besides refurbs have 90 day warranties right? Crack the case and lose your 90 day free ride.


----------



## CCCP

Finally got a charge on my credit card. $31.79 - confirmed charge.

The unit is on the UPS truck from West Coast to East Coast since Sep 13 6:19 P.M.

I love ReplayTV. One more unit to add to my existing 2 (both hooked to the same TV).


----------



## moviespot

Quote:

_Originally posted by xstrym_
*I am gonna leave 'em stock, and just use any extra funds to keep upping my DVA server. Doesn't make sense to crack the case on them anymore, unless the drive is bad.


Besides refurbs have 90 day warranties right? Crack the case and lose your 90 day free ride.*
Something to think about. I don't have a DVA system dedicated yet. Maybe that is the route I should take.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:

_Originally posted by moviespot_
*Compusa has them for $179 - $50 In-Store Instant Rebate. So, $129


Anybody have any ideas on this?*
My idea is to buy it here .


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by Conspiracy_
*My idea is to buy it here . Free shipping too.*
That's the one I was thinking of. I love outpost. Not sure where you got free shipping from though


----------



## iommi

Quote:

_Originally posted by Norbert_
*Tale of an Idiot:


Well, I tried to be sly and purchase my fifth 5040 with out the wife finding out by using my credit card, my email and sending to my office. I made the mistake of telling her Sunday about the $30 units and how it was going to set off a fire storm of purchasing. I also, that night, set up my 3 activated 5040s on MyReplayTV.com using the family email address.*


Norbert, honestly is is the best policy. Since unit 6 and 7 are arriving tommorrow, and learning from all the other units/gadgets, I had a quite peaceful sit down session with my wife and fessed up.



So different, so much less stressfull than her: "Whats that?" me: "Whats what?"


----------



## emmarie

Quote:

_Originally posted by Conspiracy_
*My idea is to buy it here . Free shipping too.*
I got two of these, would have bought another if they didn't limit one per household - and now that I have even more Replays arriving in the next week or so  - I wish I could get a few more.


Not sure if this will work for others, but if you're looking to buy two, call them on the phone and place an order and then log in and order a second. I found this out by accident. I couldn't get the order to show up at the correct price in my cart so I called them. The next day at work I tried the site and it allowed me to add it at the $119 price, so I figured I'd try again and it let me order the second. I just figured they didn't bother to enforce the one per household rule and I tried to order a third online - it allowed me to place the order and sent me a confirming e-mail, but the next day it showed up as cancelled on my account page and I received an e-mail reminding me of their rule.


-em


----------



## moviespot

Quote:

_Originally posted by Conspiracy_
*My idea is to buy it here . Free shipping too.*
Checked out Fry's Outpost - didn't see the free shipping so it comes up to $124. CompUSA is right downtown - so I may end up just buying it in the store. Will pay $5 more - but I'll have it in my hands.


Good to know that is a good drive. Thanks.


----------



## montytom

Update: unit has found a home.


Ordered 1 at $49 on Saturday and another at $29 on Sunday. Both are arriving tomorrow. If anyone in Chicagoland needs one, I'm willing to give you the $49 unit at cost (including tax = $54.36) if you come pick it up. I don't want the hassle of having to ship it back. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*That's the one I was thinking of. I love outpost. Not sure where you got free shipping from though*
You are corrrect there is no free shipping. I just saw the free shipping promo on the front page but it doesn't apply to all products. Original post has been corrected.


----------



## Diode1

Quote:

_Originally posted by montytom_
*Ordered 1 at $49 on Saturday and another at $29 on Sunday. Both are arriving tomorrow. If anyone in Chicagoland needs one, I'm willing to give you the $49 unit at cost (including tax = $54.36) if you come pick it up. I don't want the hastle of having to ship it back. PM me if you're interested.*
I'm not in Chicagoland, Although Minnesota is not far and I'd be willing to cover 100% shipping with a bonus.

Jerry


----------



## twalton

I checked replaytvoutlet.com earlier this evening and the 5040's were listed at $499.99! What's up with that? Just checked the site again, and it's down.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by twalton_
*I checked replaytvoutlet.com earlier this evening and the 5040's were listed at $499.99! What's up with that? Just checked the site again, and it's down.*
probably was getting hammered with people buying them at $499


----------



## sfhub

You may have mistaken the 5080 refurb with lifetime bundled for a 5040.


----------



## jpburk

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*You may have mistaken the 5080 refurb with lifetime bundled for a 5040.*
Nope. I've checked, too, and it's clearly the 5040. It's listed for $499.99, and it still says that you have to subscribe to the service for an additional charge. Something's strange!


----------



## sfhub

Sorry, at first I thought you may have meant this unit (5508, not 5080)

http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/sho...del=229&cat=51 


I'm guessing that 499.99 for RTV 5040 is pricing mistake and should

have been 49.99 and will probably get updated.


----------



## kspen

At $499.99

Maybe they think that we had such a feeding fenzy--we will act like sharks, and blindly keep buying.

Isn't it strange that with this price oddity, no one is rushing in? No FatWallet affect?

Where are the naysayers, this is too good to be true?


----------



## sfhub

I'm waiting for the obligatory unethical listing on ebay to capitalize on

feeding frenzy.


ReplayTV 5040 sale (free shipping)

$49.99 buy it now


You are bidding on information on where to buy replaytv for $499.99.

All sales are final.


----------



## JohnnyArcade

For anyone who bought a unit from the replaytvoutlet.com store (not the www.digitalnetworksna.com store): What does your "Status" say? Mine says "Temp" - there does not seem to be a "key" for their order-status page.


----------



## StingMe

Quote:

_Originally posted by twalton_
*I checked replaytvoutlet.com earlier this evening and the 5040's were listed at $499.99! What's up with that?*
My guess is that the 5040 supply will be sporadic in the coming weeks and simply changing the price from $499.99 to $49.99 and back will be easier/quicker than removing/replacing the product page as has been done several times this week. Perhaps there is no "out of stock" function available within their storefront software. The high price should keep people from ordering it, but if some still do, can you say "BIG profit" boys and girls? ;-)
Quote:

_Originally posted by JohnnyArcade_
*For anyone who bought a unit from the replaytvoutlet.com store ... there does not seem to be a "key" for their order-status page.*
I doesn't look like real-time status is available until the order ships...


"Your order will usually ship within 24-72. hours after you place your order."


"As soon as your order is shipped, you will receive a shipping confirmation email. This will include a UPS tracking number to help you track your shipment."


"To check on the status of your order, visit the UPS tracking page and enter your tracking number."

http://www.replaytvoutlet.com/Shop/C.../view_page/faq


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by StingMe_
*My guess is that the 5040 supply will be sporadic in the coming weeks and simply changing the price from $499.99 to $49.99 and back will be easier/quicker than removing/replacing the product page as has been done several times this week. Perhaps there is no "out of stock" function available within their storefront software. The high price should keep people from ordering it, but if some still do, can you say "BIG profit" boys and girls? ;-)*
It probably is easier changing from 499.99 to 49.99 but I don't think it

is because the software has no out of stock function as the shopping

cart has told people in the past there is not enough stock.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*It probably is easier changing from 499.99 to 49.99 but I don't think it

is because the software has no out of stock function as the shopping

cart has told people in the past there is not enough stock.*
I am sure your order would be bumped to the top and given free shipping if your ordered the $499.00 ReplayTV


----------



## moyekj

2 of my "broken" 45xx units had lifetime activation transferred to 2 new $50 5040 refurb units with no hassle at all - hats off to activation hotline for excellent and very courteous customer service. After the phone call I waited about 3 hours and net-connected and both units got lifetime activated the same day I received them - sure beats my experiences from years past.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*2 of my "broken" 45xx units had lifetime activation transferred to 2 new $50 5040 refurb units with no hassle at all - hats off to activation hotline for excellent and very courteous customer service. After the phone call I waited about 3 hours and net-connected and both units got lifetime activated the same day I received them - sure beats my experiences from years past.*
That really is awsome news! Glad things went smoothly for you and that you were able to confirm that lifetime activation can indeed flow from one series to another!


----------



## hilbert1862

That's excellent. Also, it contradictds what I had bneen told by a RTV rep in June (interseries switch). Anyway, two days ago I posed that question by e-mail to RTV. No answer yet.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by hilbert1862_
*That's excellent. Also, it contradictds what I had bneen told by a RTV rep in June (interseries switch). Anyway, two days ago I posed that question by e-mail to RTV. No answer yet.*
If you do get something in writing that confirms what moyekj had done...please be sure to keep it safe and also post it here


----------



## mlc0903

Better hurry! They still have refurb 5040's for $499.99 without activation on replaytvoutlet.com! Wow what a deal!


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by mlc0903_
*Better hurry! They still have refurb 5040's for $499.99 without activation on replaytvoutlet.com! Wow what a deal!*
haha your thread on the same topic gets deleted so you come post here?


----------



## supergenius

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*2 of my "broken" 45xx units had lifetime activation transferred to 2 new $50 5040 refurb units with no hassle at all - hats off to activation hotline for excellent and very courteous customer service. After the phone call I waited about 3 hours and net-connected and both units got lifetime activated the same day I received them - sure beats my experiences from years past.*
So what are you gonna do with the 4k units? If you want to sell let me know


----------



## hilbert1862

I'll do that. Also, perhaps moyekj could post an image of his invoices?


----------



## jgmace

Quote:

_Originally posted by JohnnyArcade_
*For anyone who bought a unit from the replaytvoutlet.com store (not the www.digitalnetworksna.com store): What does your "Status" say? Mine says "Temp" - there does not seem to be a "key" for their order-status page.*


Mine shows the same. I also can not find out what that means. Just hope they ship soon.


----------



## mlc0903

Darn! All of the $499.99 5040's are gone now from replaytvoutlet.com.


----------



## blacknoi

grrrrr, my 2 @29.99 from monday at 830am eastern are still "processing" and the other site (rma's that seems to be updated quicker) still has no record.


at least my saturday afternoon 49.99 one is scheduled for a monday delivery to my east coast doorstep.


----------



## DracoAntiquis

I'm in the same boat. My one $29.99 ordered Monday at 7:24 CST still says processing and no info on the RMA side.  Hope it all works out.


Josh


----------



## jgmace

Quote:

_Originally posted by DracoAntiquis_
*I'm in the same boat. My one $29.99 ordered Monday at 7:24 CST still says processing and no info on the RMA side.  Hope it all works out.


Josh*
Same here. I ordered 1 for $30 on Monday Morning at 6:27am and still processing.


----------



## JHawk

Quote:

_Originally posted by jgmace_
*Same here. I ordered 1 for $30 on Monday Morning at 6:27am and still processing.*
Count me in the same boat.......I'm beginning to wonder if we will get these


----------



## lizard_boy

Both mine arrived this afternoon.


----------



## jgmace

Quote:

_Originally posted by lizard_boy_
*Both mine arrived this afternoon.*
When did you order them?


----------



## plyons10

Yet another voice in the chorus... my $49 unit should arrive Monday... no word on the $29 one.


----------



## jrusch

The $49 5040 I ordered on Sunday afternoon arrived in Baraboo, Wisconsin today. The UPS driver just left it in my driveway by the garage because I wasn't home.


The $29 5040 I ordered very early Monday morning still shows processing.


----------



## hawkmultimedia

Yeah, you can tell they started arriving yesterday and today, because they're all starting to pop-up on Ebay.


Dammit, don't visit the board for a week, and look what I miss out on!


----------



## Loren Kruse.

I just received my $49 and $29 ReplayTV 5040's...


----------



## mhargr03

Got mine today in Chicago. They shipped Monday from California. (I placed one order on 9/10 and another on 9/13. They were shipped together on Monday under linked tracking numbers).


----------



## jrusch

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*Got mine today in Chicago. They shipped Monday from California. (I placed one order on 9/10 and another on 9/13. They were shipped together on Monday under linked tracking numbers).*
Did you get both of these or either one for $29? What time did you order the one on 9/13? I ordered one on 9/13 at 4:41 PST and haven't received it yet.


----------



## JohnnyArcade

My unit from http://www.replaytvoutlet.com, ordered at 2:00pm 9/16, shipped this evening.


----------



## choli0090

The three I ordered on Sunday Morning came on Wednesday Morning


----------



## jlv

Quote:

_Originally posted by sfhub_
*Sorry, at first I thought you may have meant this unit (5508, not 5080)

http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/sho...del=229&cat=51 


I'm guessing that 499.99 for RTV 5040 is pricing mistake and should

have been 49.99 and will probably get updated.*
Don't let them take advantage of you! Make sure you saved the page that said $499.99. If they try to make you pay a different price, yell at them about bait-n-switch and threaten to call the BBB.


----------



## jgmace

Quote:

_Originally posted by JohnnyArcade_
*My unit from http://www.replaytvoutlet.com, ordered at 2:00pm 9/16, shipped this evening.*
Same here, scheduled for delivery next Friday.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Quote:

_Originally posted by jrusch_
*The $49 5040 I ordered on Sunday afternoon arrived in Baraboo, Wisconsin today. The UPS driver just left it in my driveway by the garage because I wasn't home.


The $29 5040 I ordered very early Monday morning still shows processing.*
Mine too, ordered same time and still shows processing, CC has not been charged. Wondering if I should call CS Monday.


----------



## jrusch

I contacted Replay TV yesterday to find out the status of the 5040 I ordered for $29.00. After waiting on hold about 15 minutes I spoke with a customer service rep. She tried for about 15 minutes to find the status. She told me she was waiting to here from her supervisor. She told me I continue to wait or she would call me back and email me. She gave me a case number to refer to.


I didn't receive a call back. Today I received the email below. I replied that I used the MYS20 code. So I wonder what is next?



Dear Jeff,


We will need to know if you used a coupon code when placing your order.

Please respond with that information.


Thank you


Brandi M

Replay TV Customer Support


----------



## WannabeSQ

Weird, I had almost exactly the same experience as jrusch, although I was also getting one of my monthly units discounted price, but thats another issue. I did not mention anything about the price or the coupon code, it never got that far, and I didn't receive a call nor an email. I did miss a call on my cell phone, but the number was busy when I tried to call back. I will try again on monday. I did ask if they would do any substitutions, such as a 5060 or 5080, but if it's not looking good, I will just buy one from someone selling one of their many units. I only wanted one


----------



## lizard_boy

. . . and 400.


(friend just bought my $49 5040)


----------



## adone36

So now what? I ordered 3 on 9/12 with the code. They've shipped units ordered after mine and now they are "thinking about it" again?


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by adone36_
*So now what? I ordered 3 on 9/12 with the code. They've shipped units ordered after mine and now they are "thinking about it" again?*
If I were them I would think twice before messing with a Tony from Jersey 


Seriously though, I imagine that there will be at least some $49.99 delivery refusals, so the question to ask them, perhaps by PMing ReplayLyndon to be sure, is whether you are on the waiting list for those units that come in.


----------



## adone36

Like I said, if I get them, I get them, but don't flip-flop. Don't they know that's what killed Kerry??? 


Maybe they're pulling names from a drum on who to ship.


----------



## DracoAntiquis

Anyone have any new news?


I'm thinking about calling today after work.


Josh


----------



## plyons10

One 5040 delivered today ($49)... CS rep confiirms my $29 unit is "back ordered"


----------



## seidelhd

My $49 5040 was also delivered today (to Atlanta). The 2 $29 units are still listed as "processing" which I assume means backordered. I'll just let it ride for now. I don't have the patience to sit on hold with customer service.


----------



## GTDaveMac

Still backordered. If you call, the wait has been about 30-40 minutes and then you get Tech Support.. who then takes awhile to find your answer.


When I asked why, they said the volume has been high and tech support has been tasked to help out. Although, it sounds like I talked to the same guy twice.


They are backordered, and are not sure what is going to happen... keep saying that corporate hasn't made a decision, even though the first time I was told that they would honor all the sales. I took that to mean either wait until they get more or substitute 5060s, but who knows.


----------



## Jeffwa

My $29 5040 was delivered today. Haven't hooked it up to know if it's working since I'm at work, but will be handling that chore as soon as I get home.


----------



## famewolf

...and your $29 5040 was ordered when?


----------



## Jeffwa

Quote:

_Originally posted by famewolf_
*...and your $29 5040 was ordered when?*
I placed my order ~10:30PM ET on Sunday Sept. 12.


----------



## famewolf

Thanks...was hoping they had at least made it to SOME 9/13 orders.




Patience is a virtue. Impatience is a fact of life.


----------



## JHawk

Quote:

_Originally posted by famewolf_
*Thanks...was hoping they had at least made it to SOME 9/13 orders.




Patience is a virtue. Impatience is a fact of life.*
I'm beginning to feel like Dana Carvey--"It ain't gonna happen"


We'll see--like I need another one...but for $29 the bargain hunter in me won't let go.


----------



## moviespot

Anybody have one $49 Replay for Sale? Will pay shipping. I only bought two (stupid me) and I gave one to my brother (stupid me). Now I'm thinking I need one for a backup.


Thanks!


----------



## ejpbowie

mine ordered 9/12 came today...in a beat up box with a 550x remote...but I could still sell it for double or triple my $30 (but I won't)


----------



## MightyMoose

Quote:

_Originally posted by JHawk_
*...We'll see--like I need another one...but for $29 the bargain hunter in me won't let go.*
This reminds me of a joke, a salesman trys to sell an elephant to a guy... "The price is $50" said the seller". The customer said, "Why would I want an elephant, that's silly". The salesman said, "special today, buy one elephant get another for free" to which the customer answers "I'll take two".

I know, I know, silly stupid joke, but that's what happened to me, I needed another Replay like a hole in the head, but at $49 I got one, then at $29 I got another.


----------



## dfjkl

Mine was delivered Friday, 9/17. I haven't had a chance to open it yet though, busy weekend.


----------



## emmarie

Just received the two I ordered on Saturday 9/11 at 3:44 pm PST via UPS today 9/20, but no sign of the four I ordered at 11:13 pm PST Sunday 9/12. At least all the parts are in the boxes of the two received today. I ordered a refurb back in April and it was missing the remote and IR Blaster. Didn't notice if the remotes are 55XX or not, I'll check in the morning. Now, whether they work is a question that will have to wait til this weekend to be answered.


-em


----------



## t.d.

Quote:

_Originally posted by t.d._
*My order, # 17592XX, placed late Sunday Evening, is reported by DNNA as having shipped (via UPS Ground) on Monday, Sept. 13, and has a UPS tracking number, and UPS indicates that my two units should arrive by Monday the 20th.


Curiously, I didn't have to log in to see that information, and the RMA/Order status page is not a secure link...*
Both $29 units arrived today -- don't know if they work yet...


----------



## DracoAntiquis

So is it safe to say no one who ordered on Monday 9/13 has received one yet?


Thanks,

Josh


----------



## mhargr03

What a joke...just yesterday (9/20) I received a reply to my email I sent during the weekend fiasco (9/12) to cancel one of my orders. Of course, they were already delivered last Friday. That's ok though, I ended up needing all of them anyway. Just funny how it took them 8 days to respond.


----------



## plyons10

Ordered $49 unit 12:10 PM PST on 9/12... received yesterday.


Ordered $29 unit 4:27AM PST on 9/13... no dice. Back ordered per CS rep yesterday.


----------



## BenDB

If people could give all but the last two digits on their orders when updating us,

that would be really helpful.


-Ben


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by plyons10_
*Ordered $49 unit 12:10 PM PST on 9/12... received yesterday.


Ordered $29 unit 4:27AM PST on 9/13... no dice. Back ordered per CS rep yesterday.*
The refurb 5040 I ordered on Thursday (9/16) from ReplaytvOutlet.com (for $49.99, $65.xx with shipping) shipped today. It is due to arrive Friday.


----------



## mcoletti

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*The refurb 5040 I ordered on Thursday (9/16) from ReplaytvOutlet.com (for $49.99, $65.xx with shipping) shipped today. It is due to arrive Friday.*
And mine (via replaytvoutlet.com) ordered on 9/16 shipped on 9/17 and is due to arrive 9/24. I think I was one of the first to find them there so that's probably why mine shipped so fast.;


----------



## icecow

Order # Date Total Order Status

17594xx 9/12/2004 $64.63 Processing

Two $30's. Still says processing--nothing comes up under 'RMA and Order status' on the support tab


Order # Date Total Order Status

17581xx 9/11/2004 $53.86 Shipped complet

One $50. Shipped in three or four days



ReplayLyndon said this in this thread many posts ago:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...26#post4359926 


that mean they are all comming?


----------



## jrusch

Order #17596xx

Completion date: 9/13/2004 4:41:00 AM PST

Order Status: Processing


I just got off the phone with ReplayTV Customer Service. The Customer Service Representative researched my order. I told me the status was still processing because all the orders last week caused their server to go down and all the orders emptied out the warehouse. The warehouse is waiting for a new shipment to arrive and they should arrive in the next few days. He expects my order to be shipped 24-48 hours after this new shipment arrives in the warehouse.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by jrusch_
*Order #17596xx

Completion date: 9/13/2004 4:41:00 AM PST

Order Status: Processing


I just got off the phone with ReplayTV Customer Service. The Customer Service Representative researched my order. I told me the status was still processing because all the orders last week caused their server to go down and all the orders emptied out the warehouse. The warehouse is waiting for a new shipment to arrive and they should arrive in the next few days. He expects my order to be shipped 24-48 hours after this new shipment arrives in the warehouse.*
If the warehouse is empty, and RTV is no longer manufacturing 5040s, where do they expect them to come from? Returns? Just doesn't seem right, unless they have a refurb-ing plant somewhere which is reconditioning returns.


----------



## mjp3475

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*If the warehouse is empty, and RTV is no longer manufacturing 5040s, where do they expect them to come from? Returns? Just doesn't seem right, unless they have a refurb-ing plant somewhere which is reconditioning returns.*
I was just told by a supervisor that they are trying to get them from "another large warehouse." So we'll see, I was also told that shipping within the next week is likely.


----------



## DracoAntiquis

Order number: 17598XX

Completion date: 9/13/2004 5:24:00 AM PST

Order status: Processing


Ordered one at $29.


Wow mine looks like a pretty late order. I wonder how many could have been ordered over that weekend.


----------



## famewolf

Quote:

Wow mine looks like a pretty late order. I wonder how many could have been ordered over that weekend.
Alot...my order from 6am PST 9/13 is 1760XXX


----------



## cattman

Wow...looks like I'm way down the list!


Order number: 17671XX

Completion date: 9/13/2004 11:01:00 AM PST

Order status: Processing


----------



## kipper

Order number: 17600XX

Completion date: 9/13/2004 6:06:00 AM PST

Order status: Processing


----------



## jgmace

Order Number: 17601XX

Completed 9/13/04 6:27am PST

Status : Processing


----------



## db2300

Order number: 17576XX

Completion date: 9/10/2004 10:32:00 AM PST

Order status: Processing

How low can you go?


----------



## Jeffwa

Order #: 17590xx

Completed 9/12/04 7:47:00 PM PST

Order Status: Completed


I received an email on 9/15 saying it was shipped 9/13 and I received it 9/20. I'm betting that if your order is still processing, it's not going to go through unless a bunch are returned.


----------



## Mike Cornwell

I ordered one on Thursday the 16th, after someone posted that the $49.99 ones were back in stock, and according to UPS it should be delivered today.


----------



## arcadefreaque

Order # - 17585XX ordered on Sep 12

Notified on Sep 15 that it shipped on Sep 13

Received on Sep 17 (crushed - declined to take delivery)


----------



## Loren Kruse.

As of today at 2:30 Central time the last order 5040 that was ordered around that time 9-12 time frame was 1759157 and this order was shipped on 9-13. You can go to the order lookup page and manual enter order numbers...this way we can kinda track the shipment of 5040's. Need to watch order number 1759158 to see when it ships...and orders greater than that.


----------



## hilbert1862

RTV just now said they are taking orders for 5040s, but they are backordered with no stated delivery time


Then they said that shipping is extra


Then they said that only expedited shipping is extra


Then, when I asked whether they put the charge through only when shipping & not before, they saod that they are not taking orders for 5040s.


All that on one phone call.


Unfortunately, that seems to be characterisitic of their completed muddled sales organization.


I have not recevied any answer to last week's two -e-mails re tranferring lifetime service from 5040 to 5060.




then they said that they are niot taking 5040 orders


----------



## hilbert1862

just now was 3:25 pm EDT


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by hilbert1862_
*characterisitic of their completed muddled*
Spoken by a true muddler.


----------



## hilbert1862

Thank you so much.


----------



## hilbert1862

oh, another typo. completed, completely. so sorry.


----------



## famewolf

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*Spoken by a true muddler. *


Hmm..would that make you a muddler flogger?



*If you say it out loud really fast it sounds really ugly*


^..^


----------



## Bobcrane

After an hour and being shifted between levels here is what I was told:


We have 1 5040 left in our inventory and 600 orders unfulfilled. The "e-group" or something like that will contact all clients with unfulfilled orders by next week to let them know of the situation. As of this time nobody I spoke with knows what the resolution will be.


When I mentioned they've sold some since my Monday AM order that were fulfilled she said "that is an unfortunate error."


So we shall see.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mike Cornwell_
*I ordered one on Thursday the 16th, after someone posted that the $49.99 ones were back in stock, and according to UPS it should be delivered today.*
I am assuming you ordered from ReplayTVOutlet.com, which is a different store / place than ReplayTV.com.


I was lucky like you, and mine will be arriving Friday.


----------



## adone36

17594XX

9/12/2004 11:10:00 PM PST


Still processing.


I wonder what they will do. I guess I'll stick it out and see how many refusals etc, come back. I already bought 1 NIB on eBay @$50 and 2 "broken" (which were both fine) for around $40 the week before.


----------



## Mike Cornwell

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*I am assuming you ordered from ReplayTVOutlet.com, which is a different store / place than ReplayTV.com.


I was lucky like you, and mine will be arriving Friday.*
Yes, sorry, I should have mentioned that. In case it matters, my order # was 6276xx.


----------



## kipper

Quote:

_Originally posted by Loren Kruse._
*As of today at 2:30 Central time the last order 5040 that was ordered around that time 9-12 time frame was 1759157 and this order was shipped on 9-13. You can go to the order lookup page and manual enter order numbers...this way we can kinda track the shipment of 5040's. Need to watch order number 1759158 to see when it ships...and orders greater than that.*
Taking Loren Kruse's lead, I tried numbers in the manual lookup greater than 179158 (which still hasn't "shipped"). It appears that orders were not numbered (or not shipped) consecutively.


I got as far as order 1759402. It was shipped on 9/13.


While there were periodic "holes" between 1759157 and 1759402, I could find nothing after 1759402.


----------



## kipper

Sorry for the typo. I meant to say that I tried numbers greater than 1759158.


----------



## emmarie

Quote:

_Originally posted by kipper_
*Taking Loren Kruse's lead, I tried numbers in the manual lookup greater than 179158 (which still hasn't "shipped"). It appears that orders were not numbered (or not shipped) consecutively.


I got as far as order 1759402. It was shipped on 9/13.


While there were periodic "holes" between 1759157 and 1759402, I could find nothing after 1759402.*
I think it was mentioned before, but those order numbers don't always correspond to unit sales. They could also be for activation and monthly billing and sales of other equipment like remotes and 55XX units or just 5060/80's. Activation Order numbers bring up the "We're sorry, the number you entered (17305xx-VC) was not found or has not shipped yet" message when you search for them, but they appear to be consecutively issued within merchandise order numbers. So it's going to look like orders weren't shipped when they're really activation order numbers.


My question is do we know for a fact that DNNA is shipping out of order? Can anyone confirm this?


The last time we had this Refurb Sale Madness (Memorial Day Weekend 2003) someone posted a simple poll of blocks of order numbers and people just clicked the block that corresponded with their shipment. Easy way to see if they were shipping out of order. Here's my info if it helps. Although I'm not sure if you can vote more than once in a poll and this may not be perfect for people with multiple order numbers.


17582XX - 9/11/04 - 3:44pm PST - $49.99 - Shipped 9/13 - Arrived 9/20

17594XX - 9/12/04 - 11:13pm PST - $29.99 - Processing


-em


(edited to add order time)


----------



## kevo

17594XX and 17594XX + 1

9/12/2004 23:33:34 PM PST - $29.99 * 2 units from Replaytv.com

Still processing. Haven't called (yet).


Kevo


----------



## cvillacci

17603XX

Ordered 9-13 6:47:00 AM PST from Replaytv.com for 29.99


Still processing.


----------



## icecow

I had a near RTV experience today.


I was in a thrift shop and, whoa, there it was, a ReplayTV box. I braced myself and entertained the implications. Then I went up to the box and looked inside and saw a replaytv and a remote both with a scuff on them..no big deal but quite a scuff. It had original packaging, cables and manual too. there was a price written with a ball point pen saying $99. The question of the century was of course does it have lifetime? I hooked it up to a butt ugly tv they had (with their permission). It did not have lifetime subscription.. NOOoo.


----------



## BenDB

All of this information is really useful - it means that we (as a group) don't

need to keep calling dnna to figure out what is happening, saving ourselves

and dnna time and effort.


I have an order number within 20 of the "cutoff" of 402. I promise to post

here if I get any information on its status, emails from dnna, etc. I hope others continue

to do the same.


-Ben


----------



## WannabeSQ

Quote:

_Originally posted by adone36_
*17594XX

9/12/2004 11:10:00 PM PST


Still processing.


I wonder what they will do. I guess I'll stick it out and see how many refusals etc, come back. I already bought 1 NIB on eBay @$50 and 2 "broken" (which were both fine) for around $40 the week before.*
my order number has the same first digits, and within the same hour as yours, so We should let each other know if ours ship, we are within 10 in line. I sure hope I get it. I just had my new direcTV boxes installed with no replay to tell it what to do. I can't stand the guide on those hughes

director packs.


I ordered at 11:13, still processing


----------



## Mando

Here is my order (two $29 5040s)...


Order number: 17671##

Completion date: 9/13/2004 10:58:00 AM PST

Order status: Processing


I hope they honor it.


----------



## Slack

Order Number: 17600xx

Order Date: 9/13/2004


'Processing'


----------



## seidelhd

2 units for $29. I already received my single $49 unit (ordered 9/12 in the morning).


Order Number: 17598xx

Order Date: 9/13/2004


'Processing'


----------



## JHawk

I'm beginning to think that "processing" is DNNA's term for you are screwed


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by JHawk_
*I'm beginning to think that "processing" is DNNA's term for you are screwed*
perhaps...though one order of mine still said processing after the order had already been received.


----------



## BaysideBas

Every single Replay I've bought thru the website always said "processing" until after delivery.


----------



## Cutrock

Every time I checked my order, it would denote "proc". I was able to breath a huge sigh of relief yesterday on the 21st when I got home from work. My $49 5040 was sitting at my doorstep waiting for me. I ordered it on Thurs, the 16th from ReplayTVOutlet.com, well after the original fray and Fat Wallet feeding frenzy. So, it only took 5 days to receive after having placed my order.


The Replay gods have smiled upon me! Now 5040 will join his two brothers, 5060 and 5080.


----------



## BenDB

Quote:

_Originally posted by kipper_
*Taking Loren Kruse's lead, I tried numbers in the manual lookup greater than 179158 (which still hasn't "shipped"). It appears that orders were not numbered (or not shipped) consecutively.


I got as far as order 1759402. It was shipped on 9/13.


While there were periodic "holes" between 1759157 and 1759402, I could find nothing after 1759402.*
I wouldn't be surprised if they were getting shipped a little out of order, with preference

to those who only ordered one. If I were in charge of shipping, and saw that I was

vastly under-stocked, I would certainly give preference to people who ordered only

one. I bet 9157-9402 only covers a few hours. If DNNA was running out, why not


ship a little bit out of order and make a larger number of customers happy? I am not

talking about shipping days out of order, just a few hours.


-Ben


----------



## [email protected]#$

I'm totally new to ReplayTV and I thought I would jump in when I was browsing ebay. Evedently right around when this fiasco was going on. I didn't even know about this site until after I purchased mine through the outlet store I used the buyit now option for 79.00. Well on payment they referred me to the outlet store to pay by credit card but I preferred to use paypal. Just to show how messed up they are I only purchased 1 unit at that price and thought it was a steeel for lack of knowing. Low and behold after recieing the unit they I got anothere emial on a shipment with the same weightt. I just received the second unit yesterday. 2 units for $90 including shipping I'm all in now and love the service.


Funny thing is I was about to post just an average feedback because the shipping was in my opinion a little long but once I saw the another possible unit I couldn't resists giving them a A++ 


I think I see how you can get hooked so easily!


----------



## DracoAntiquis

Yeah, it's very addicting. Be sure to check out www.poopli.com when you get settled a bit.


Josh


----------



## [email protected]#$

I found all about poopli today and couldn't wait to get home to set it up. Thanks for the heads up.


I've been getting little done at work since I found this forum. O'well I'll catch up eventually.


----------



## SSFan

Received the following email from Replay for my $29 order:


Due to an overwhelming response we have unfortunately sold out of the factory renewed ReplayTV 5040 DVRâ€™s. As a result we are unable to fulfill your order. These units were older model DVRâ€™s, factory renewed and our supply was very limited. We apologize for the inconvenience and realize that price was likely a big reason for your purchase. As a result we would like to offer you the same $29.99* price for a factory renewed ReplayTV 5504 from our online store. The ReplayTV 5500 series is our most recent release and will provide a tremendous DVR experience.


----------



## Slack

ditto.



decisions, decision


----------



## JohnnyArcade

I got that email, too.


Well, I guess now the question is whether I want to wait for a rebate, and whether the CS is a deal breaker.


Let me ask this: If the 55XX is placed on a 50XX network, and the 55XX records shows, will the 50XX unit skip the commercials of the shows recorded on the 55XX?


----------



## mpennel

ditto here. I just got the same email from replay! 


I only ordered one to replace my Showstopper, and I get this message...I really wanted the 5040 for CA.


What is the consensus of the 5504? Can I still connect it to my PC to get shows? What about sharing shows with others? Sorry, if I'm not up on this, but I just haven't had a need to know, since I really wasn't planning on buying a new RPTV right now....then, the 5040 deal appeared...argh!


I really like a 5040, but it doesn't appear like that is going to happen.


----------



## bobkunkle

I have a 250GB drive waiting for the ReplayTV 5040 they just canceled. The CA and IVS are deal breakers for me. I will just leverage Poopli.com more.


----------



## emmarie

Interesting how this e-mail arrived in my box afterhours when I couldn't call the sales department. I really didn't care how long I had to wait for these refurbs - I was willing to let the order sit until they could fill it - even if it took months. I even called them and told them I was not interested in them cancelling my order. And I thought Lyndon said they wouldn't be cancelling orders? I'm sorry, but the 55XX isn't worth $29.99 to me. I have no desire whatsoever to own one of these units unless they magically automatically get CA and IVS. I was getting these units for family gifts - supporting their use of, running around and setting up systems and explaining routers and port forwarding and all the little details of owning a Replay is enough work for me - I definitely have no desire to support their use of WIRNS and explaining how to keep their software set to the older version.


How many people are considering taking them up on this offer?


-em


----------



## mpennel

I too would be much more content sitting on my order, waiting for more 5040 units to get in, rather than having them cancel my order! I'm in no hurry for a new 5040, but I'll take one when they get some more, even if it means waiting 6 months!


----------



## SeeSpotRun

Quote:

*Let me ask this: If the 55XX is placed on a 50XX network, and the 55XX records shows, will the 50XX unit skip the commercials of the shows recorded on the 55XX?*


Yes, it will.


-SeeSpotRun


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by emmarie_
*Interesting how this e-mail arrived in my box afterhours when I couldn't call the sales department. I really didn't care how long I had to wait for these refurbs - I was willing to let the order sit until they could fill it - even if it took months. I even called them and told them I was not interested in them cancelling my order. And I thought Lyndon said they wouldn't be cancelling orders? I'm sorry, but the 55XX isn't worth $29.99 to me. I have no desire whatsoever to own one of these units unless they magically automatically get CA and IVS. I was getting these units for family gifts - supporting their use of, running around and setting up systems and explaining routers and port forwarding and all the little details of owning a Replay is enough work for me - I definitely have no desire to support their use of WIRNS and explaining how to keep their software set to the older version.


How many people are considering taking them up on this offer?


-em*
I won't be. The units aren't worth it. Without CA and IVS, (and my friends) have no use for them. I was buying some for some very close friends of mine who had missed out on the Christmas fiasco but were interested in this deal, even though not as good (obviously). I will ask them what they want to do, but IVS was one of their top priorities, so I have a feeling they'll pass on it.


My RTV warm and fuzzies have definitely diminished. Maybe it'll go away, since I'm pretty angry at the moment. I wish I'd never said anything to my friends about this though. They're going to be bummed and that's why I'm mad.


----------



## Petey

I'm also in favor of waiting for some additional 5040s to be discovered in a warehouse somewhere or returns. Even better yet, offer us a refurb 5060 or 5080 in it's place instead of the crippled 55XX series!


Petey


----------



## JohnnyArcade

Quote:

_Originally posted by SeeSpotRun_
*Yes, it will.


-SeeSpotRun*
Well, I did it. Between the new multi-unit pricing and the $20, I convinced myself to go ahead.


Although IVS and CS are big deals to me - a $30 "extra" tuner is worth the price. The units I view with are 50XX's so I will essentially be gaining a DVarchive box that can independently record new content, stream to the CS boxes, view shows in a pinch, and costs $34 (+$7 monthly) instead of $1100 (my PC's price tag). I can still Poopli to my 5040's, and who knows - maybe someone will permanently spoof the 55XX's into 50XX's someday.


While this deal is certainly worse than a 5040, I still say it's not too bad.


----------



## moviespot

I will gladly buy a 5504 from somebody. Anybody who is considering their backorder - I will purchase a 5504 and pay shipping. If it is in Bay Area, even better.


----------



## jbacke

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*I won't be. The units aren't worth it.*
Not even for $29.00?


This is my story....I still haven't purchased my first DVR, and I've been torn between RTV and TiVo. I've done all the research but it's still not an easy decision. There's hundred dollar rebates on TiVos for another week...there's deals on Replays that I keep getting into at the tail end and miss out on. I'm getting bummed. I feel I must decide now....I've got a DVR itch that won't go away. Last weekend I ran cat5 through the attic to add a couple of DVRs to the network....I'm ready to plug them in.


I think I want the Replay over the TiVo if for no other reason than the ability to stream video from my PC's. The CA was definitely a big plus but you can still jump forward 30 seconds at a time, right? And CA isn't always perfect anyway, right?


Seems to me that a couple of 5504's (even refurbs) are well worth $29.00 each. I'll pay a monthly sub and keep my eyes open for the day when DNNA decides to liquidate their stock of refurb'd 5060's and 5080's. Heck, I thought they would have offered these up as substitutes instead of their 55xx units.


----------



## SE5907

Deal breaker for me too. I hope it's possible to get another 5000 series like a 5060 or 5080 with a discount (I'm not expecting to get them for $29, but not much more), otherwise I'll have two less Replays. Is anyone going to call and try?


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by SE5907_
*Deal breaker for me too. I hope it's possible to get another 5000 series like a 5060 or 5080 with a discount (I'm not expecting to get them for $29, but not much more), otherwise I'll have two less Replays. Is anyone going to call and try?*
I will be. The substitution is worth way less than the original deal. Apply for rebates and get a lesser machine. Nice . . .


I'm going to ask for either being waitlisted or a substitution.


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by jbacke_
*

I think I want the Replay over the TiVo if for no other reason than the ability to stream video from my PC's. The CA was definitely a big plus but you can still jump forward 30 seconds at a time, right? And CA isn't always perfect anyway, right?
*
One word: IVS


----------



## emmarie

Quote:

_Originally posted by jbacke_
*Not even for $29.00?*
Not even if they were giving them away for free.


-em


----------



## WannabeSQ

My order still says "processing" but nevertheless, I will be calling tomorrow morning, I will wait for a 5040, or pay a bit more for a 5060 or 5080, but still will not take a 5504, especially since the "hack" to allow CA and IVS has been "fixed." I am sure that there will be some coming back from people who bought too many, and returned them, or some returned $50 units because they couldn't cancel in time to get the $29 units.


Now, if they really wont back down and give me either a substitution, or put me on a waiting list, I will take a 5504 for $30 if there is NO rebate involved. Otherwise, I will cancel my order and buy from someone here if they have an extra.


----------



## blacknoi

I just got the same email from dnna last night at like 10pm EST. Here it is in its entirety (didn't see it posted in whole in other posts):


Date: Wed, 22 Sep 2004 22:11:04 -0400 (EDT)

From: "ReplayTV Team" Add to Address Book

To: blacknoi

Subject: ReplayTV 5040 Factory Renewed Order Status






Having trouble reading this email? View it in your browser.


Dear ,


Due to an overwhelming response we have unfortunately sold out of the factory renewed ReplayTV 5040 DVRâ€™s. As a result we are unable to fulfill your order. These units were older model DVRâ€™s, factory renewed and our supply was very limited. We apologize for the inconvenience and realize that price was likely a big reason for your purchase. As a result we would like to offer you the same $29.99* price for a factory renewed ReplayTV 5504 from our online store. The ReplayTV 5500 series is our most recent release and will provide a tremendous DVR experience.


ReplayTV 5504 Factory Renewed $99.99

Online Coupon $ -20.00

*Fall Savings Rebate $ -50.00

Your Price $29.99


To take advantage of this offer simply use the coupon below and the fall savings activation rebate from our web site:


Instant $20 Off ReplayTV 5504 - Factory Renewed

Coupon Code: 


Offer expires: 10/31/04

See below for instructions.


ReplayTV Fall Savings Activation Rebate | More Details | Download PDF


Visit the ReplayTV.com web site and get yours today!

ReplayTV 5504 Product Details

ReplayTV 5500 Series Online Demo

ReplayTV Home Page

All the best,

The ReplayTV Team




How to redeem your coupon

Add a product(s) to your shopping cart.

Enter your coupon code into the text field.

Click "update" and your coupon will be submitted.

Your coupon or credit will be deducted from your order total.

Proceed to checkout or continue shopping. It's that easy!.

*Purchase a qualifying ReplayTV model from September 1, 2004 to December 31, 2004 and receive the specified rebate for that product. Not valid with any other model number(s). All claims must be postmarked no later than January 31, 2005. Only original UPC barcode will be accepted. All Federal, State, and Local rules and regulations apply. Offer valid in the U.S.only.Offer may not be combined with any other offer. Void where prohibited or restricted by law. ReplayTV reserves the right to modify the specifications and terms or cancel the offer without notice. Limit 3 rebates per address. Not responsible for lost, late, mutilated, postage due or misdirected claims or any condition caused by events beyond the control of ReplayTV which may cause the offer to be delayed or disrupted. Requests from P.O. Boxes or DNNA Employees will not be eligible. Use of fictitious names or addresses could result in federal prosecution for U.S. Mail Fraud. Make a photocopy of all materials submitted for your records. By participating in this rebate, you consent to our collection, use and disclosure of the information contained in it, together with any information you may subsequently provide to us, to any person or entity for the purposes of processing the rebate or responding to your requests. *There is a one-time service activation fee or a monthly fee (in addition to the retail prices) that is required to use your new ReplayTV Digital Video Recorder ("Replay TV"). See activation and service agreement at www.replaytv.com for full details and current pricing. Only the ReplayTV unit containing the serial number activation key that you register is paid and activated through this process. Other ReplayTV units will require separate activation fee payments. All rights reserved. Please allow 10-12 weeks processing time for all claims. If you have not received your rebate within 10-12 weeks of mailing your claim, please call 1-877-862-6925, Mon.-Fri. 7AM to 7PM MST. Pre-qualify for your rebate online at: www.replaytv.com/rebates.To check rebate status visit www.web-rebates.com/replaytv. 


Your Email Address:[xxxxxxxxxxxx] is in our mailing list.

To unsubscribe, forward this message to [email protected] .

To subscribe, forward this message to [email protected] .


Â© 2004, Digital Networks North America, Inc. ReplayTV and the ReplayTV logo are registered trademarks of Digital Networks North America, Inc.

----------------------------------------------------------



My Order still says processing, but the RMA page still has no record of the shipment.


This really stinks. I wanted my two 29.99 units.


Also, nowhere in this email does it mention free shipping????


EDIT: I just tried adding one of the 5504's to my basket and the shipping says free. I wonder if this is because I've visited dnna's website back when the free shipping was available.


The bad part of this is, if you are buying for "spare parts," you won't get the extra 50bucks back since the rebate is valid only if you activate the unit. BLAH.


----------



## clambert11

I got an email this morning stating that they were out of stock of the 5040 due to an overwhelming demand. Gee, ya think? In an effort to make good, they are offering a 5504 at the same price.


DOH!


Oh well, it's still only $30.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by blacknoi_
*Coupon Code:
*
So I guess this would work for anyone? 


EDIT: nevermind, it seems these are one-time use since everyone is getting a different one


----------



## clambert11

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*So I guess this would work for anyone?  Check my original post for how to get free shipping if RTV doesn't offer it with these 5504 deals...*
They are probably one time use coupons. That coupon code does not match mine.


----------



## Slack

perhaps I'm being irrational but,


the difference is software right?. why not 'make' enough 5040s to satisfy the deal hounds with orders successfully placed. I suppose some lawyer somewhere has the answer.


I;m content to wait, but I don;t really wanna settle for 55xx. Although I suppose the 55xx are worth it to me if only for spare remotes & power supplies.


What about the mobo? Is the chip with all the model info / serial number / activation socketed? I mean if one of my 5040s die, could I use the mobo from a 55xx wihtout loosing CA / IVS.


I think I know the answer is no.


----------



## mpennel

That code is different than mine too, so they must be one time use coupons. Don't give out your coupon code unless you don't intend on using it.


I'd be interested in hearing from someone who actually talked with CS today, and see if there is another option like a 5060...I'd MUCH rather upgrade to a 5060 for a few more dollars, than settle on a 5504!


----------



## DracoAntiquis

I agree on sticking with the 50xx series. I'm pretty torn as this would have just been for another room. We watch most TV in the living room and as long as we can stream and CA to the 50xx in the living room, it might be okay. I hate the rebate idea though.


Josh


----------



## frankz00

17595XX


still processing. I received my $50 one which I ordered on the 12th. I ordered the $30 around 12:30am on the 13th.


this sucks. if it doesn't go through, i might just get a tivo instead. don't want to have to do that though.


----------



## cvillacci

My current 5504 which is only 6 months old is not working very well and I was planning on using the 5040 to replace it and transfer lifetime to it. If I accepted the deal, will I get the $50 back or not? Is the activation based on new or transfer? Any ideas?


I also would rather pay a little more for the 50xx version. If anyone gets thru to customer service and has an answer to this, please let me know.


----------



## MaxH

I think they turned over DNNA to Dr. Evil, and this was all a plot to get rid of the 5500's from the beginning.


(OK, not really, but they're probably going to have a lot of trouble getting rid of the 5500s as long as there are 5000s available.)


----------



## plyons10

Almost missed my email with this notice....


Hmmm... Frankly, I barely needed my third 5040 -- But now I'm thinking of returning the 5040 I got to $49 and just taking the $29 5540... I guess I know what most of you will say to that, but really, you only need one machine to have IVS, and the commercial advance.. .sure I like it, but my 3rd machine will be used in the basement almost exclusive for movie watching... hmmm...


----------



## wrlwnd

Hey all that got the email did you order from replaytv or replaytvoutlet?


I ordered a 49.99 from Replaytvoutlet and haven't heard a thing since the order was placed on the 16th.


Let me know and thanks.


wrlwnd


----------



## emmarie

Quote:

_Originally posted by plyons10_
*Almost missed my email with this notice....


Hmmm... Frankly, I barely needed my third 5040 -- But now I'm thinking of returning the 5040 I got to $49 and just taking the $29 5540... I guess I know what most of you will say to that, but really, you only need one machine to have IVS, and the commercial advance.. .sure I like it, but my 3rd machine will be used in the basement almost exclusive for movie watching... hmmm...*
I'm wondering how serious you are about this and I'm sure you'll now get PM'd to death with offers to buy the thing, but this is exactly why I want my order to remain as is - I'll just wait until they can fill my order with returns. Just remember to read all the details of this new "wonderful" 5540 offer - it's a little more demanding than just buying a unit.


-em


----------



## jrusch

I ordered the $49 5040 and received it last week. It is my 2nd 5040, the first one has lifetime activation and the new one I just activated monthly.


I ordered the $29 5040 and I was going to keep it as a spare.


Now I don't know what I'm going to do. I'd order the 5504 if I didn't have to deal with the rebate. I suppose I could de-activate the 5040 and activate the 5504 in its place.


I would rather of had the option of paying a little more for a 5060 or 5080...


----------



## GooberedUp

Reading everyone's responses puts me in a darker mood regarding DNNA. I'm just not sure whether it's worth the time and effort of really pushing them on this.


I don't want to come across as the stereotypical ass of a lawyer, but my irritation level keeps rising and bad thoughts are going through my head.


I should probably stop reading the forums for now . . .


----------



## GTDaveMac

I don't think DNNA is bad because of this. There was a mistake and this happens all the time to big companies and small.



As far as replaytvoutlet.com, mine was ordered on thur and my payment was processed. Since no tracking number, I called and emailed, getting the same response:



Quote:

Your order has been processed and is in the shipping process at our fulfillment center. We do not ship on weekends. I am awaiting tracking numbers to be delivered to me, at which time I'll send you your tracking number.
I have a feeling it will arrive before the status is updated.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*Reading everyone's responses puts me in a darker mood regarding DNNA. I'm just not sure whether it's worth the time and effort of really pushing them on this.*
There is nothing to push DNNA on...even if you are a lawyer. They have no 5040 products to ship. How can they ship you something they don't have? They may get a few back but not enough to handle all the orders. As I see it you should be greatful that they are offering a 5504 model for $29.00.


EDIT: Even if you do have to play footsy with them concerning the rebate...plus the machine is just a door stop if you don't activate it...you all were planning to activate them right?


----------



## GooberedUp

Maybe not bad, but their response and solution is crappy. They have to know that. It's clear. I think that's what irritates me more than anything. It's the abject stupidity/arogance in how they are handling the substitute offer.


Here's the DNNA brain at work:


"Let see, we'll give them crappier machines, but we'll make sure that we use a rebate system to make it harder for them to get it at the $29.99 price and force them to get the activation as well if they want the additional rebate to bring it down to that price. Yeah, that's the ticket--$29.99. People will never know. Boy, we sure are smart and our buyers sure are dumb."



That activation clause to get the $50 is also what's pissing me off. Yeah, I know the old argument. They have to sell the activation so that they don't lose money on the units. Well, the units are written off. So, it's basically a power play to get more activations now.



Gah, why am I doing this to myself. Have to keep the bad thoughts away . . . but it's tempting to lash out at them and have them incur some type of (legal) costs. Sorry to all the DNNA supporters out there, but I'm steamed/steaming. So, off I go to look at some consumer protections laws . . .


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by Loren Kruse._
*There is nothing to push DNNA on...even if you are a lawyer. They have no 5040 products to ship. How can they ship you something they don't have? They may get a few back but not enough to handle all the orders. As I see it you should be greatful that they are offering a 5504 model for $29.00.*
No, they are offering me a $79.99 unit or a $29.99 unit plus $300 activation.


----------



## cvillacci

My status still shows processing. Has anyone talked to customer service and see if we can pay slightly more for the 5060 or 5080? Since I wanted to move lifetime from a replay not working right to a new one,I do not think I qualify for the rebate.


Any thoughts?


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by GTDaveMac_
*I don't think DNNA is bad because of this. There was a mistake and this happens all the time to big companies and small.


As far as replaytvoutlet.com, mine was ordered on thur and my payment was processed. Since no tracking number, I called and emailed, getting the same response:


I have a feeling it will arrive before the status is updated.*
I also ordered on Thursday of last week. It took a while for the RTVO website to reflect my order status, BUT, I did receive an email from them once my order had shipped (The site said still processing). It included tracking data. My unit will arrive tomorrow. It shipped Tuesday, I think.



I honestly cringe when I hear people complaining about not getting their unit. How they want a $29.99 5040, or a cheap (comparible 5060 or 5080). I mean come on. I think intelligent people KNEW that there was a problem when the website was hanging on Monday. It seems very ignorant to me. "Well, if I don't get a $29.99 RTV, I am getting a Tivo" was my favorite.


Next time if / when DNNA blows out stock, they should simply put a disclaimer on the order page saying that the quantity is limited, and that there will be no rain-checks.


What happens when other stores blow out old inventory? Do they offer you the new / updated item? Or do they say, "Sorry. They are all gone."


Grow up.


----------



## GooberedUp

Disclaimers on the front end are fine. After the fact, they are not.


----------



## cvillacci

dstoffa - I do not understand your hostility. I purchased at full price a 5504. I started having minor problems with it right away, major problems after the 30 day return policy ended. I also paid $299 lifetime. I am the one that was sold an inferior product. My only recourse is to pay $99 and ship it back, plus shipping or try to find a deal on another one, take the loss on the first one and transfer lifetime.


Since they were still selling the 5040 as late as 9-16, I think they should try to honor as many as they can and move stock of the old units, not new units.


----------



## GTDaveMac

The question is, are they cancelling the 29.99 orders but honoring the 49.99 orders? I have not received any of the aformentioned emails and my order is still processing.


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by cvillacci_
*dstoffa - I do not understand your hostility. I purchased at full price a 5504. I started having minor problems with it right away, major problems after the 30 day return policy ended. I also paid $299 lifetime. I am the one that was sold an inferior product. My only recourse is to pay $99 and ship it back, plus shipping or try to find a deal on another one, take the loss on the first one and transfer lifetime.


Since they were still selling the 5040 as late as 9-16, I think they should try to honor as many as they can and move stock of the old units, not new units.*
Your case is completely different. You have the absolute right to be even more hacked off by this than someone like me (who was buying a unit for a friend) or others that bought multiple units for resale or parts.


You should call DNNA and lay out your case. Certainly they should be able to take care of you (I would hope).


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by GTDaveMac_
*The question is, are they cancelling the 29.99 orders but honoring the 49.99 orders? I have not received any of the aformentioned emails and my order is still processing.*
Probably just a matter of time.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by cvillacci_
*dstoffa - I do not understand your hostility. I purchased at full price a 5504. I started having minor problems with it right away, major problems after the 30 day return policy ended. I also paid $299 lifetime. I am the one that was sold an inferior product. My only recourse is to pay $99 and ship it back, plus shipping or try to find a deal on another one, take the loss on the first one and transfer lifetime.


Since they were still selling the 5040 as late as 9-16, I think they should try to honor as many as they can and move stock of the old units, not new units.*
If you purchased a full price 5504 from (New, not refurb) it should have come with a one-year warranty. I don't beleive you have to pay to ship it back to them if it is still under that one-year warranty. (I may be wrong, but I thought the 30-day window was the window to get your money back, no questions asked.)


My hositility is not directed at you. My hostility - if you can call it that - is directed at those whom I will call whiners. People who are complaining they missed out on a fire sale when in the back of their minds they knew that they'd have trouble getting their units once the web site from which they ordered them was having server trouble.


I like to think of these types of sales as the Day After Christmas Christmas Decoration Sale. Sure, the buys are great, but you have to get there first. Just because it was advertised, doesn't mean it will be in stock. And just becuase some stupid computer said it was in stock, doesn't mean that it was physically in stock.


----------



## hilbert1862

cvillacci: are you sure that your credit card does not have a "double the warranty" benefit?


also: if DNNA continued to advertise the offer when they knew or should have known that they in fact had none, then that might be a deceptive trading practice. complain to the FTC.


----------



## cvillacci

Does anyone know if this is true?


"If you purchased a full price 5504 from (New, not refurb) it should have come with a one-year warranty. I don't beleive you have to pay to ship it back to them if it is still under that one-year warranty. "


I purchased for full price from Tweeter. It would be nice to know if I can send this into Replay TV and have them fix it. It is missing the 'connect call' on the menu so I have a difficult time trying to get daily updates (takes days) when I do get them, entire days are missing. Also, more than half of the channels do not come in. I tried this on every cable connection I have. All other replays work great, just this one.


----------



## jbacke

I just got off the phone with them. I talked to a rep who in turn spoke with his supervisor. The best deal he could offer was using the $20.00 email coupon on a $129.99 5060, for a final price of $109.00 plus tax. I told him this was not any kind of deal and they should be more willing to work with customers whose orders they could not fulfill. I asked to speak with his supervisor. The sup initially said they are fulfulling all the 5040 orders as soon as more stock arrives. I asked her if she was aware of the email that was sent out last night to all those people who are waiting for their 5040 orders. She said no and put me on hold to talk to her manager. She came back and said the 5040 orders will not be fulfilled and the deal in the email was the best they would offer. I complained all I could and basically came down to pleading for a deal on a 5060...but no go. She said she is not allowed to offer anything different than the deal in the email.


So why is the older model 5060 on their refurb website for $129.00 and the newer 5504 is $99.00? I think they're getting desperate to sell the 55xx units.


Last night I did go ahead with the email deal, because 2 5504's for 30.00 ea. is still a great deal. I also still have a pending order for one 5040 at $49.99 ordered through replaytvoutlet. They have charged (not authorized) my CC but no further info from them. E-mails seem to be ignored and no phone number to call. Maybe it'll just show up one day.


Edit: Oops, I see there is a phone number for ReplayTVOutlet (801)990-4700. Dunno if I should call or let it go for another week until the dust settles a bit.


----------



## mjp3475

Quote:

_Originally posted by cvillacci_
*Does anyone know if this is true?


"If you purchased a full price 5504 from (New, not refurb) it should have come with a one-year warranty. I don't beleive you have to pay to ship it back to them if it is still under that one-year warranty. "


I purchased for full price from Tweeter. It would be nice to know if I can send this into Replay TV and have them fix it. It is missing the 'connect call' on the menu so I have a difficult time trying to get daily updates (takes days) when I do get them, entire days are missing. Also, more than half of the channels do not come in. I tried this on every cable connection I have. All other replays work great, just this one.*
From the ReplayTV Website :

Quote:

*ReplayTV Limited Warranty*


ReplayTV ("ReplayTV") warrants your new ReplayTV DVR and any included ReplayTV accessories against defects in material or workmanship as follows:


* For a period of ninety (90) days from the date of purchase, if the ReplayTV DVR is determined to be defective, ReplayTV will repair or replace the unit, at its option, at no charge.


* Also, between ninety (90) days and (1) year from the date of purchase, if the ReplayTV DVR is determined to be defective, ReplayTV will repair or replace the unit for a fixed cost processing fee to the customer.
no clue how much the processing charge is though...


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by cvillacci_
*Does anyone know if this is true?


"If you purchased a full price 5504 from (New, not refurb) it should have come with a one-year warranty. I don't beleive you have to pay to ship it back to them if it is still under that one-year warranty. "

*
From the ReplayTV.com website:


WARRANTY


â€¢ Limited 90-days Labor and One-year parts warranty


Money-Back Guarantee: The cost of the ReplayTV unit is fully refundable with the 30-day money back guarantee. Please Note, shipping cost is not refundable.


End Quote.


So, the questions that need to be answered are:


1. Is the warranty transferable?

2. Is the unit still under warranty? Which part of the warranty?

3. Is the $99 the shipping and labor?


Have you tried to replace the hard drive? Usually those are the first things to go. Technically, you could take the HD out of one of your other working RTVs and install it in the sick one. If the sickness goes away, you know you have a faulty hard disk, and that is an easy fix (and a cheap upgrade to a larger capapcity unit) to boot.


----------



## MaxH

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*If you purchased a full price 5504 from (New, not refurb) it should have come with a one-year warranty. I don't beleive you have to pay to ship it back to them if it is still under that one-year warranty. (I may be wrong, but I thought the 30-day window was the window to get your money back, no questions asked.)


My hositility is not directed at you. My hostility - if you can call it that - is directed at those whom I will call whiners. People who are complaining they missed out on a fire sale when in the back of their minds they knew that they'd have trouble getting their units once the web site from which they ordered them was having server trouble.*
Congratulations, you should be able to make a killing playing poker if you know what is in the back of people's minds.

*Quote:*

I like to think of these types of sales as the Day After Christmas Christmas Decoration Sale. Sure, the buys are great, but you have to get there first. Just because it was advertised, doesn't mean it will be in stock. And just becuase some stupid computer said it was in stock, doesn't mean that it was physically in stock.
And if you've been reading, some of these "whiners" "got there" before some people who have already received their units. This was poorly handled, and your opinion does not change that. If you want to make an analogy to a B&M store, imagine getting the box home and finding it is filled with styrofoam peanuts. You call the store and they tell you "Oh, we ran out. We thought we had enough, so we told you that you had one, but it turns out you didn't. Too bad, we're refunding your card, sorry you wasted your time." While not perfect, that's a much more apt analogy.


----------



## cvillacci

Too technical for me, would not know how. I am still trying to figure out how to create a home network.


'Have you tried to replace the hard drive? Usually those are the first things to go. Technically, you could take the HD out of one of your other working RTVs and install it in the sick one'.


Since I paid for the item on my VISA debit/credit card, I do not think there is any additional warrenty protection.


Still feel DNNA screwed me.


----------



## GooberedUp

Okay, I think I'm sufficiently calmed dow now.


I was thinking that in the letter that DNNA sent to us, that the acronym TURD (The Umpteenth Replaytv Debacle) and word unit could be used in place of 5500 or 5504.


So, it would be that they are offering us, as replacement for the 5504, a TURD unit. Or just maybe TURD on its own.


----------



## JohnnyArcade

Quote:

_Originally posted by cvillacci_
*Too technical for me, would not know how. I am still trying to figure out how to create a home network.


'Have you tried to replace the hard drive? Usually those are the first things to go. Technically, you could take the HD out of one of your other working RTVs and install it in the sick one'.


Since I paid for the item on my VISA debit/credit card, I do not think there is any additional warrenty protection.


Still feel DNNA screwed me.*
I don't know if I saw all of your posts, but did you call them or not? It seems that they would be able to do SOMETHING with the warranty on their website:

*WARRANTY*

_â€¢ Limited 90-days Labor and One-year parts warranty_


Money-Back Guarantee: The cost of the ReplayTV unit is fully refundable with the 30-day money back guarantee. _Please Note, shipping cost is not refundable._


I am certain this is a manufacturer's warranty, so it should not really matter where you bought it, so long as it was new. I'd give them a call if you haven't. Even if you eat shipping, you will only be in for $30 or so, right?


----------



## j.m.

While I understand and sympathize with those of you angry because you didn't get what you ordered--particularly those of you who ordered before others who did--I think some of the neagative things done in their handling of this deal should be tempered with the positive. We all know that the $29 price was a mistake. They could have cancelled *all* of those orders like so many other companies have done in price mistake situations. Instead, they took the hit and filled as many as they could. IMO, this is better than the alternative of filling none, though I received mine so I may be biased.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by MaxH_
*Congratulations, you should be able to make a killing playing poker if you know what is in the back of people's minds.*
I perform quite well at the poker table. Thank you.

Quote:

_Originally posted by MaxH_
*

And if you've been reading, some of these "whiners" "got there" before some people who have already received their units. This was poorly handled, and your opinion does not change that. If you want to make an analogy to a B&M store, imagine getting the box home and finding it is filled with styrofoam peanuts. You call the store and they tell you "Oh, we ran out. We thought we had enough, so we told you that you had one, but it turns out you didn't. Too bad, we're refunding your card, sorry you wasted your time." While not perfect, that's a much more apt analogy.*
Yes, I have read that some people who ordered first did not receive units, yet those who ordred later have. The orders being filled out of order, well, that's an internal ops problem on their end. Here is what I think happened. Some runner gets hard copy of orders from the on-line store, brings them to the warehouse, where they are put in a pile, newest on top. They guys who are filling the orders don't look to see which orders came in first, they simply took the packing slip that was on top, and went from there. If this was the case, then the person who ordered first got screwed, because they were on the bottom of the pile.


I don't agree with your bag of styrofoam peanuts theory. If you ordered by CC, and they charged your card, you can always dispute the bill, claiming they billed you for something that you did not receive. If they did not charge your credit card, then technically you did not BUY anything. Did DNNA charge cards for orders they did not ship?


An aside to the styrofoam peanuts thing, was that I read a story, some time ago, where a person bought a VCR, and brought it home. It didn't work. And to top it off, it was the wrong model for the box. Ended up that it wasn't packaged correctly. The vendor wouldn't take it back, claiming that the unit was switched for a broken, different one. THAT person really got screwed.


----------



## Bobcrane

If they truly are trying to make good (and they are not) then they should let you get $50 ~ $70 off of the 5060's they have left.


Mine's escalated up right now. The first three levels all told me about the $20.00 off of a 5060 (ooh.. generous).


I wasn't trying to scam, I didn't BS my way through nor do I believe there was as much of that as people are trying to say. I simply had to decide whether or not I could afford the activation right now for a gift. When I did, I ordered Monday at 6:30am. If they had told me it would be unfulfilled I would gladly have gone to the outlet store and ordered from them.


Instead they blissfully fullfilled orders for 3 days, ran out, then told everyone in between you're screwed. Oh but as a parting gift you can have the next model DOWN for the same price with a bigger hassle to get that price. Usually when a store does substitutions you go the other way.


So to say their are whiners trying to screw DNNA I don't see it. If they ran out and had to cancel a couple of hundred orders then said have the 5504 like this that would be one thing. But that is not even close to what happened.


So I'm going to patiently keep going through the system to see if it gets me anywhere. If not, I'll decide whether or not to give a 5504 or a Tivo as the gift as the benefits of one over the other become blurred at that point.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_
*

So to say their are whiners trying to screw DNNA I don't see it. If they ran out and had to cancel a couple of hundred orders then said have the 5504 like this that would be one thing. But that is not even close to what happened.
*
They had a fire sale, had problems filling the orders (in the order received, see my above post about them likely NOT rotating packing slips) and they ran out, and had to cancel orders.


Did I miss something? What did happen?


----------



## MaxH

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*An aside to the styrofoam peanuts thing, was that I read a story, some time ago, where a person bought a VCR, and brought it home. It didn't work. And to top it off, it was the wrong model for the box. Ended up that it wasn't packaged correctly. The vendor wouldn't take it back, claiming that the unit was switched for a broken, different one. THAT person really got screwed.*
Hey, something we agree on!! I'd be happy to end my part in this discussion on that note.


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_
*

Instead they blissfully fullfilled orders for 3 days, ran out, then told everyone in between you're screwed. Oh but as a parting gift you can have the next model DOWN for the same price with a bigger hassle to get that price. Usually when a store does substitutions you go the other way.
*
My first reaction to the email was to just let bygones be bygones. The anticipation thus far has been a big enough waste of my time. But I admit the facts I know leave a bitter taste in my mouth. In particular the $50 hike and $50 rebate they tagged on. It's looks to me like they took orders for 3 days with the intention of marketing a deal that included a $50 rebate.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Quote:

It's looks to me like they took orders for 3 days with the intention of marketing a deal that included a $50 rebate.
I don't believe so and believe they would had plenty of 5040's available on Monday if the pricing fiasco with MySimon had not occurred and would have updated their computers to reflect actual products available for sales...but instead they over sold.


Friday September 10th 11:00 PM price drop to $49 was noticed by mhargr03


Saturday September 11th - 5040 sales presumed at steady pace


Sunday September 12th 6:00 PM (CT) - I purchase my ReplayTV for $49 (received)


Sunday September 12th 9:07 PM (CT) - moviespot posts MySimon link for $20 dollars of...sales of 5040 machines go crazy. DNNA workers at home enjoying a relaxful Sunday evening - unaware of the sales frenzy!


Sunday September 12th 9:15 PM (CT) - I purchase my 2nd ReplayTV for $29 (received)


Monday September 13th 5:31 AM (CT) - Sister purchases 3 - 5040's for $29 (never received)


Monday September 13th 8:00 AM (PT) - XXXX hits the fan at ReplayTV Calf. Headquarters...servers go down, phone numbers busy, customer service rep's didn't know what hit them. MySimon link taken down.


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*though I received mine so I may be biased.*
lol, probably.


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*My first reaction to the email was to just let bygones be bygones. The anticipation thus far has been a big enough waste of my time. But I admit the facts I know leave a bitter taste in my mouth. In particular the $50 hike and $50 rebate they tagged on. It's looks to me like they took orders for 3 days with the intention of marketing a deal that included a $50 rebate.*
Yeah, it's the handling of the afterdebacle that bugs me probably more than not getting the order. I find it insulting.


----------



## Bobcrane

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*They had a fire sale, had problems filling the orders (in the order received, see my above post about them likely NOT rotating packing slips) and they ran out, and had to cancel orders.


Did I miss something? What did happen?*
This isn't one day of fulfilling them out of order, not even two, but three days! Again, it is a mistake and that blows. They are all out and that is what they wanted (I think, we never did get clarity on how much of this was a trainwreck from their end, not that it is our business).


The problem is if they had their game together people could have ordered Mon, Tue, Wed, even Thur from another site and had their orders fulfilled. Instead we sat thinking ours was on its way. Nope!


So again, make it right DNNA. Simply give us the option of getting the 5060 at the same savings. (50 or 70 bucks depending on how your viewpoint).


It'd be like going to the car dealer for a one day sale, buying a car, and planning on picking it up in three days while they detail it or whatever. You go to pick it up and they say "Oh I'm sorry. Someone wanted the same car you bought three days ago. Since they were here in and you weren't we gave it to them. Now over here we have the same model with less features. Since the sale is over we'll give you this model (minus the features) for the same price. Just because we like you."


Thanks


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_
*This isn't one day of fulfilling them out of order, not even two, but three days! Again, it is a mistake and that blows. They are all out and that is what they wanted (I think, we never did get clarity on how much of this was a trainwreck from their end, not that it is our business).


The problem is if they had their game together people could have ordered Mon, Tue, Wed, even Thur from another site and had their orders fulfilled. Instead we sat thinking ours was on its way. Nope!
*
Well, I have known for a while that ReplayTVOutlet.com and ReplayTV.com were two different entities. Did you?

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_ *

So again, make it right DNNA. Simply give us the option of getting the 5060 at the same savings. (50 or 70 bucks depending on how your viewpoint).


It'd be like going to the car dealer for a one day sale, buying a car, and planning on picking it up in three days while they detail it or whatever. You go to pick it up and they say "Oh I'm sorry. Someone wanted the same car you bought three days ago. Since they were here in and you weren't we gave it to them. Now over here we have the same model with less features. Since the sale is over we'll give you this model (minus the features) for the same price. Just because we like you."


Thanks*
Did they charge your credit card? If not, you didn't buy. You placed an order, hoping it could be filled. No guarentees. That's my opinion. ****** as it may be.


It would be the same as this: You phone a dealer, say you want a car. It was available for a great price. Dealer says, "We are working on it." He didn't say, "Deal." He didn't take your money. No exchange was involved. He said, "We are working on it."


Meanwhile, a dealer down the block advertises that he had the same thing, but it will cost a bit more (shipping.) So some people who couldn't place an order at Dealer A take advantage of the offer. So people start buying at Dealer B after you had placed an order with someone else. Dealer B sells out. You order at Dealer A could not be filled, because they oversold their stock. Dealer B people were able to get their stuff because they bought from a different store.


The Dealers sell the same car, but are NOT the same store. They had different stock. That's the key. RTV.com sold out, but RTVO.com had them in stock. They had them in stock at 79.99 for a LONG time before this fiasco.


Maybe RTVO.com deals only with units that had defects such as bad drives, etc. and RTV.com only deals with units returned that were working. Who knows the difference between the two stores?


From the RTVO.com website:


Only representatives contacted through email at [email protected] will have information regarding orders placed through ReplyTVOutlet.com or auction sites. ReplayTVOutlet.com and ReplayTV.com have separate customer service departments. Please do not contact ReplayTV.com concerning purchases made through ReplayTVOutlet.com or auction sites like eBay.


----------



## jbacke

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_
*It'd be like going to the car dealer for a one day sale, buying a car, and planning on picking it up in three days while they detail it or whatever. You go to pick it up and they say "Oh I'm sorry. Someone wanted the same car you bought three days ago. Since they were here in and you weren't we gave it to them. Now over here we have the same model with less features. Since the sale is over we'll give you this model (minus the features) for the same price. Just because we like you."*
Not only that, but you'll have to the rebate thing to get it for the same price.


----------



## hilbert1862

From the quoted warranty I see no restriction to the original purchaser (although I don't know whether DNNA THINKS that there is that restriction). I would expect the warranty to start runnng from the date of original sale.


DNNA said over the phone in June that the "processing" ( = repair) charge is $99. I don't know whtehr that includes return shipping. Sinced DNNA called it a "flat fee", it might. I expect it does not include shipping to them. Those are customary arrangments, and are usually specified in more carefully drafted warranties.y


----------



## JohnnyArcade

Quote:

EDIT: Even if you do have to play footsy with them concerning the rebate...plus the machine is just a door stop if you don't activate it...you all were planning to activate them right?
Up front, here's how I ended up making out on the deal:


I did get one for $62 (shipped) from RTVoutlet. I did not get any 5040s for $30, my order was canceled. I did opt in for a 5504 with the rebate.


Okay, so without the IVS and CS the 5504 is less desirable - especially in a single-unit home. The rebate is a bit more of a hassle, and activation is required for the rebate, I understand that. What were people going to do with the 5040's though? Sit them in the basement for a rainy day? If they were to be gifted, I suppose you're out of luck, or you can activate it on your plan for $7 for one month to get your rebate. Or deactivate one of the ones you own and activate the 5504 instead to get the rebate. There are a few options.


I wonder how many disgruntled folks are disgruntled because they were going to Ebay them for profit? Even then you could sit on them for a month, activate them for $7 under your plan and then move them.


It just seems like one of those situations where disappointment has evolved into nonspecific anger. They had a pricing mistake, which they honored as long as the stock lasted. Now they have made a secondary offer to those who didn't get to take advantage of their error. But we would also like them to price-match the price-mistake for another product which never had any error on it's pricing.


Let's say I walked into Stop-N-Shop and the stock boy wrote Hostess Ho-Hos $.30 instead of $3.00, and I grabbed as many as I could. I would be happy as a pig-in-slop if they gave me ANY of what I brought up at $.30.


Let's say instead I walked in a bit late and saw 4,000 people crowded around the Ho-Hos pile, grabbing up the last of the Ho-Hos. But by the time I make it up there, the Ho-Hos are gone, and a sad manger is crossing out $.30 and writing $3.00 over his empty endcap. It would never occur to me to grab a case of Twinkies and take them to the cashier expecting them to be $.30.


And if I DID have the balls to bring the Twinkies up there, and he said - "well, I can't give you Twinkies, but if you want I'll give you Dolly Madison Swiss Rolls for $1.30 - with a dollar off your next order, I can do that." I would probably thank him kindly, but decline - because Swiss Rolls taste like ass.


But I sure as HELL wouldn't start screaming "You SCREWED ME!"


I guess the sense of entitlement is what confuses me.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by JohnnyArcade_
*

I am wonder how many disgruntled folks are disgruntled because they were going to Ebay them for profit? Even then you could sit on them for a month, activate them for $7 under your plan and then move them.


It just seems like one of those situations where disappointment has evolved into nonspecific anger. They had a pricing mistake, which they honored as long as the stock lasted. Now they have made a secondary offer to those who didn't get to take advantage of their error. But we would also like them to price-match the price-mistake for another product which never had any error on it's pricing.


Let's say I walked into Stop-N-Shop and the stock boy wrote Hostess Ho-Hos $.30 instead of $3.00, and I grabbed as many as I could. I would be happy as a pig-in-slop if they gave me ANY of what I brought up at $.30.


Let's say instead I walked in a bit later and saw 4,000 people crowded around the Ho-Hos pile, grabbing up the last of the Ho-Hos - and a sad manger crossing out $.30 and writing $3.00 over his empty endcap. It would never occur to me to grab a case of Twinkies and take them to the cashier expecting them to be $.30.


And if I DID have the balls to bring the Twinkies up there, and he said - "well, I can't give you Twinkies, but if you want I'll give you Dolly Madison Swiss Rolls for $1.30 - with a dollar off your next order, I can do that." I would probably thank him kindly, but decline - because Swiss Rolls taste like ass.


But I sure as HELL wouldn't start screaming "You SCREWED ME!"


I guess the sense of entitlement is what confuses me.*
Very intelligent post. At least one other person out there agrees with what I have been attempting to say. Great choice of words, and a great analogy.


----------



## cvillacci

Same analogy above, but the clerk tells you the price has changed since none are available. Takes them out of your arms and gives them to the customers coming in the store for the next few days.


No this does not seem fair. That is why business need to be carefull on what they offer and how they handle problems/mistakes with customers. They could end up loosing customers who previously taked well about their products. It is not like DNNA is coming up with better or more diverse products. Nor do they have a monopoly.


----------



## Bobcrane

The problem isn't the pricing snafu (though it is a problem). It is the constant sale of already sold merchandise. Now yes you can argue they didn't charge the card but essentially in an electronic age they had money in hand.


Then they bait and switch you to a crappier line. I don't expect them to honor a MySimon code for the 5060's but at least the original 50 dollar drop. Not 20 bucks off. Please.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by cvillacci_
*Same analogy above, but the clerk tells you the price has changed since none are available. Takes them out of your arms and gives them to the customers coming in the store for the next few days.
*
Ugh.


It's a DIFFERENT STORE FOR THOSE WHO PURCHASED LATE LAST WEEK!


It's as if I went down the block and got a price match on someone else stock.


Once again, ReplayTV.com and ReplayTVOutlet.com are TWO DIFFERENT STORES!


Just like Chevy Dealer A and Chevy Dealer B. They are entitled to use logos for and sell Trademarked Chevy cars. But they have a different dealer inventory.


----------



## GTDaveMac

I don't know if the confusion is resulting from those posting incorrrect information on the orders they received or just the whole mess in general, but I do think that the orders from replaytv.com were shipped out of order.


----------



## GooberedUp

Okay, enough with these annoying analogies.


They advertise something for sale at a certain price. THere is no disclaimer as to limited availability. They keep taking orders even after they numerically run out. They fulfill the received orders out of order until they physically run out. Then, as compensation, they offer an inferior product at a higher price and make you work to lower that price to the original offer. Ah, the joy of rewards.


That's what it seems to me, notwithstanding all the car and grocery store nonsense.


In addition, I have to pay tax on the additional $70.00 by which the price is higher, tacking on $5.00. That's almost a 20% premium over the initial offering.


I guess DNNA figures that hey, as long we (DNNA) don't have to pay for the vaseline . . .


----------



## chain777

I know I'm in the minority here, but I couldn't be happier with DNNA. I guess I just got lucky with the CS person I talked too (for about an hour) last Friday night.


One of the refurbs I received arrived damaged and not working. I called that same night, and talked to a nice lady from Waco, Texas who patiently went through the RMA with me and assured me at the end of the conversation that she was going to put me on the 'priority' list so I'd have the RMA expedited.


Sure enough, a 5040 was delivered today in perfect condition and working order. This will make a friend very happy.


(I'm sure I'd be here pissing and moaning with the rest of you if I were in the same boat).


----------



## GooberedUp

I've also had good experiences with them. And, I think they do go out of their way in customer service to help with hardware issues.


But, business-wise they are a bunch of blunderers.


----------



## Darkon

I'm curious...were the email sent by DNNA only sent to those that ordered at the $29 price, or did anyone that ordered at $50 also ge the email.


Also, if you got the email, did the status of your order change, or does it still say "Proessing"?


----------



## j.m.

Having played this game of chance with various deals posted on FatWallet/Anandtech over the years, it is obvious to me that with such "too good to be true" deals, you are going to win some and lose some. You have to know that going into it. You also have to know that you haven't won until the product is in your hands. Finally, when you lose, you must move on and not let it keep you from playing the next time if you want to get really good deals.


----------



## frankz00

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*I honestly cringe when I hear people complaining about not getting their unit. How they want a $29.99 5040, or a cheap (comparible 5060 or 5080). I mean come on. I think intelligent people KNEW that there was a problem when the website was hanging on Monday. It seems very ignorant to me. "Well, if I don't get a $29.99 RTV, I am getting a Tivo" was my favorite.


Next time if / when DNNA blows out stock, they should simply put a disclaimer on the order page saying that the quantity is limited, and that there will be no rain-checks.
*
What economics class did you take? Today, I can get a TiVo for $49 with rebate. If my $29.99 ReplayTV doesn't come, the TiVo is the BEST AVAILABLE alternative which I will take advantage of. Why that would be "ignorant" is curious. Please explain.


The objection is not to the fact that they ran out. The objection is over poor inventory management. It is not too hard to put a counter that says, okay we have 500 available that we can fulfill. Once those 500 run out, the item should not appear on the site, as what eventually happenned. But it looks like alot of orders went in before it disappeared from the site. In addition, the order still appears as processing. That implies the order went in. It is not unreasonable to believe that your order will be fulfilled when everything on the site says its so.


Web commerce has been around for over 10 years now. There is no excuse for having such a poor fulfillment system. If this was 1992, I'd be more forgiving but today, no excuse!


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by frankz00_
*What economics class did you take? Today, I can get a TiVo for $49 with rebate. If my $29.99 ReplayTV doesn't come, the TiVo is the BEST AVAILABLE alternative which I will take advantage of. Why that would be "ignorant" is curious. Please explain.
*
You can buy an unactivated used Tivo for $50? I could swear the best deal I have seen on Tivo boxes is $99 after a $100 rebate, and you have to activate the box.


Quote:

_Originally posted by frankz00_ *

The objection is not to the fact that they ran out. The objection is over poor inventory management. It is not too hard to put a counter that says, okay we have 500 available that we can fulfill. Once those 500 run out, the item should not appear on the site, as what eventually happenned. But it looks like alot of orders went in before it disappeared from the site. In addition, the order still appears as processing. That implies the order went in. It is not unreasonable to believe that your order will be fulfilled when everything on the site says its so.*
I have yet to find an accurate inventory system. How many stores have you gone to, when their Univac super computer says there is something in stock, and when you get there, their Univac still says they're in stock - yet they cannot be found? Things walk away, get pulled for parts, get *lost*, etc.... No system, web or not, is 100% accurate, unless there is only one person with their hands in the cookie jar.

Quote:

_Originally posted by frankz00_ *

Web commerce has been around for over 10 years now. There is no excuse for having such a poor fulfillment system. If this was 1992, I'd be more forgiving but today, no excuse!*
It's called internal losses, and economics 101. What does it cost more to do? Does it cost more to upset some customers? Or does it cost more to have someone walk the warehouse each night to verify inventory, to make sure some units didn't walk out the door? I have friends in retail who KNOW that a LOT of stuff walks out the door, and therefore isn't tracked by computer until they actually walk the store and count stuff on the shelf.


And when I read, "If I don't get my $29.99 RTV, I am getting a Tivo!" I picture a little kid screaming to mom and dad, pouting....


Nothing you can say will change that picture.


----------



## Bobcrane

There seems to be this assumption that people were trying to put one over on DNNA. I for one did not. I'd been waiting for the price (including activation) to hit $350. It did, I waited till I got to work Monday morning and placed the order. I'd used MySimon because it was 20 bucks cheaper. If it was wrong I'd be glad to pay the 50 bucks.


The website had no problems when I placed my order and a few days after the order I recv'd the "Welcome to Replay" email giving me the indication the unit was on its way.


I can understand saying "Hey, there was a screw up." But the order fulfillment process is crazy.


I can also understand people saying that replaytvoutlet.com and replaytv.com have two different inventories. However it was my assumption when I clicked "Outlet Store" at replaytv it went to replaytvoutlet.com (since both are owned by DNNA).


Again I don't want to hose them. I just want to wait and get one of the returns (take my chances) or get a decent deal on a 5060 (comparable to the original $50 deal on the 5040). I will put the lifetime on it the day it arrives.


The bottom line for me is DNNA is one screwed up company when it come to post sales customer satisfaction. Just like the Christmas incident, they sit around for days letting a problem get worse and worse, not stopping the process on their end. Then they say "Oops! Honest mistake, sorry guys" and we all come here and argue whether or not we are evil, they are stupid, or everyone is wrong. It seems to be a semi-annual event now.


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*You can buy an unactivated used Tivo for $50? I could swear the best deal I have seen on Tivo boxes is $99 after a $100 rebate, and you have to activate the box.





I have yet to find an accurate inventory system. How many stores have you gone to, when their Univac super computer says there is something in stock, and when you get there, their Univac still says they're in stock - yet they cannot be found? Things walk away, get pulled for parts, get *lost*, etc.... No system, web or not, is 100% accurate, unless there is only one person with their hands in the cookie jar.




It's called internal losses, and economics 101. What does it cost more to do? Does it cost more to upset some customers? Or does it cost more to have someone walk the warehouse each night to verify inventory, to make sure some units didn't walk out the door? I have friends in retail who KNOW that a LOT of stuff walks out the door, and therefore isn't tracked by computer until they actually walk the store and count stuff on the shelf.


And when I read, "If I don't get my $29.99 RTV, I am getting a Tivo!" I picture a little kid screaming to mom and dad, pouting....


Nothing you can say will change that picture.*
What a bunch of fluffy blather. And whoopty-crap for your friend who knows about shrinkage.


I can see being off by a few units due to bad counting or shrinkage, etc. But, in this case, there wasn't even an attempt. No disclaimer about quantities and no inventory counter.


I thought this was a legitimate sale since they've been wanting to/have been blowing these units out for a while. And as a refurb unit, the price seemed justifiable. Sure, their server got hammered, but I've seen that happen with legitimate deals as well.


You're defending a company that has a vary stained track-record and looking like a . . . . equine's haunches doing it.


----------



## sfhub

The wise man knows when to cut bait.


----------



## GooberedUp

Uggh, you're right. Still, being that those marvelous letters only came out recently, blowing off steam isn't so bad.


Besides, arguing is what I do for a living, so it's hard to put that away. But again, you're right . . .


----------



## frankz00

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_

I have yet to find an accurate inventory system. How many stores have you gone to, when their Univac super computer says there is something in stock, and when you get there, their Univac still says they're in stock - yet they cannot be found? Things walk away, get pulled for parts, get *lost*, etc.... No system, web or not, is 100% accurate, unless there is only one person with their hands in the cookie jar.
Bunch of crap. I can name sites off the top of my head that wouldn't do this. Number one is Amazon. But even more would at least come close. They would not let HUNDREDS of orders go through without saying "hey! we're out of stock!"

Quote:

It's called internal losses, and economics 101. What does it cost more to do? Does it cost more to upset some customers? Or does it cost more to have someone walk the warehouse each night to verify inventory, to make sure some units didn't walk out the door? I have friends in retail who KNOW that a LOT of stuff walks out the door, and therefore isn't tracked by computer until they actually walk the store and count stuff on the shelf.
Maybe and acceptible answer if we were talking about a store and not a warehouse. I write software just for this type of asset management. Believe me, it's not that hard to do.

Quote:

And when I read, "If I don't get my $29.99 RTV, I am getting a Tivo!" I picture a little kid screaming to mom and dad, pouting....
Please, my decision is based on practicality. You may not be able to find an unactivated TiVo for $49 but who cares? You can't use a ReplayTV unless it is activated so your point is irrelevant. At least with TiVo, you get TiVo basic.


Quote:

Nothing you can say will change that picture.
Yeah confusing you with facts would be a bad thing.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by frankz00_
*You can't use a ReplayTV unless it is activated so your point is irrelevant. At least with TiVo, you get TiVo basic.*
Tivo Basic only comes with the Pioneer Tivo/DVD Recorder combo units. AFAIK Tivo Series 2 units are doorstops without activation, just like ReplayTVs.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Actually the Toshiba SD-H400 also comes with Tivo Basic, and it's not a recorder, just has a DVD player with the Tivo. There's a thread going on bargainshare.com right now where you can get one of these for $70 AR at BestBuy this weekend.


----------



## mjp3475

Quote:

_Originally posted by slowbiscuit_
*Actually the Toshiba SD-H400 also comes with Tivo Basic, and it's not a recorder, just has a DVD player with the Tivo. There's a thread going on bargainshare.com right now where you can get one of these for $70 AR at BestBuy this weekend.*
Yeah, I had a SD-H400 for a couple days before I returned it. The picture quality on it was terrible! My new 5040 looks like HDTV compared to the Toshiba unit. 


And just like this sale, the picture quality on the Toshiba was the most popular topic on the Tivo forums for weeks once Best Buy started clearing them out.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by frankz00_ *

Bunch of crap. I can name sites off the top of my head that wouldn't do this. Number one is Amazon. But even more would at least come close. They would not let HUNDREDS of orders go through without saying "hey! we're out of stock!"
*
You can name on-line stores that have this type of quality control, and other stores that do not. Apparently, DNNA does not.

Quote:

_Originally posted by frankz00_ *

Maybe and acceptible answer if we were talking about a store and not a warehouse. I write software just for this type of asset management. Believe me, it's not that hard to do.
*
The software is as only as good as the idiots who use it. It only works if everything is tracked on the way in and tracked on the way out. That doesn't always happen.

Quote:

_Originally posted by frankz00_ *

Please, my decision is based on practicality. You may not be able to find an unactivated TiVo for $49 but who cares? You can't use a ReplayTV unless it is activated so your point is irrelevant. At least with TiVo, you get TiVo basic.
*
Nope. Tvio Basic only comes with combo Tvios / DVD Recorders, and those units aren't $49 (or even $99). Tivo Basic was included in the box as a way to get people to take a hit of crack known as DVR, and then, hopefully, they'd pay for an upgrade.

Quote:

_Originally posted by frankz00_ *

Yeah confusing you with facts would be a bad thing.
*
Confusing? I don't think so. Fact is they have a bad inventory system, whether it be on the programming side or on the human side.


I don't beleive everything a computer tells me just because it's displayed on the screen. If I did, I'd have designed some things that would have killed people. People who put blind faith in what they see on a computer screen are doomed to be disappointed every now and then. Common sense and a sanity check are things which today's run and gun world are severly lacking. Computers are tools, not all knowing sooth-sayers.


----------



## jbacke

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*You can buy an unactivated used Tivo for $50? I could swear the best deal I have seen on Tivo boxes is $99 after a $100 rebate, and you have to activate the box.*
Best Tivo deal is $50.00 after rebate but the rebate does require activation. Available at Circuit City.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_ *

There seems to be this assumption that people were trying to put one over on DNNA. I for one did not. I'd been waiting for the price (including activation) to hit $350. It did, I waited till I got to work Monday morning and placed the order. I'd used MySimon because it was 20 bucks cheaper. If it was wrong I'd be glad to pay the 50 bucks.
*
I, too, was waiting for the price to come down. I was very tempted to purchase the refurb 5040 from RTVO.com for $79.99 w/ free shipping almost a month ago. But waited. I kept on saying to myself, "There will always be some more around later."


When I got word of the $49.99 deal, I went over to RTV.com to procure one. The web site just kept hanging. (This was Monday, I think.) So, I just said, "Oh well, I missed out. Maybe they'll be a deal on a 5060 or 5080 down the road..."


Then, during a coffee break, I came across this thread, what maybe 250 posts ago, that stated RTVO.com had $49.99 units, but no free shipping. So, I jumped in and picked it up. When theydisappeared from the website not too long after that, I figured, based on other people's experience, that if it comes it comes. If not, "Eh. At least I tried."

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_ *

The website had no problems when I placed my order and a few days after the order I recv'd the "Welcome to Replay" email giving me the indication the unit was on its way.


I can understand saying "Hey, there was a screw up." But the order fulfillment process is crazy.
*
I can understand your frustration with the online store. And I firmly believe that the majority of the people on this forum are not trying to screw DNNA out of product.


I think you didn't cover yourself. I think you should have ordered one from RTVO.com when they were available. I am sure you'd have been able to get rid of one if you actually received two of them.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_ *

I can also understand people saying that replaytvoutlet.com and replaytv.com have two different inventories. However it was my assumption when I clicked "Outlet Store" at replaytv it went to replaytvoutlet.com (since both are owned by DNNA).
*
Again, I knew some time ago that these were two different stores, under the same corporate banner. I knew they had different stock. I read a response to your question asking where stock shipped from, and I think you now know that these are indeed two different stores, with two different stock.


My guess is one store only stocks product that has been returned working all the way, and the other (RTVO.com) sells units that needed defective parts replaced. Just my guess.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bobcrane_ *

Again I don't want to hose them. I just want to wait and get one of the returns (take my chances) or get a decent deal on a 5060 (comparable to the original $50 deal on the 5040). I will put the lifetime on it the day it arrives.


The bottom line for me is DNNA is one screwed up company when it come to post sales customer satisfaction. Just like the Christmas incident, they sit around for days letting a problem get worse and worse, not stopping the process on their end. Then they say "Oops! Honest mistake, sorry guys" and we all come here and argue whether or not we are evil, they are stupid, or everyone is wrong. It seems to be a semi-annual event now.*
Well, my guess is they don't want to pay people to sit around and think about these things. It's cheaper that way. I don't agree with their practices, either. But being an engineer, I always have to cover my ass. Many people don't bother.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*What a bunch of fluffy blather. And whoopty-crap for your friend who knows about shrinkage.


I can see being off by a few units due to bad counting or shrinkage, etc. But, in this case, there wasn't even an attempt. No disclaimer about quantities and no inventory counter.


I thought this was a legitimate sale since they've been wanting to/have been blowing these units out for a while. And as a refurb unit, the price seemed justifiable. Sure, their server got hammered, but I've seen that happen with legitimate deals as well.


You're defending a company that has a vary stained track-record and looking like a . . . . equine's haunches doing it.*
No two companies are run alike.


I personally do not know how each ReplayTV(Outlet).com store is managed and run.


I am not defending DNNA. I think they need some schooling on Qulaity Assurance Management.


However, I am trying to defend the use of common sense, and people's belief that if it shows up on a computer screen, it must be true.


Common sense, in my mind, dictates that yes, this was a screw-up, and if I did manage to get a unit at the price advertised, I'd be lucky. If I did not, then "Oh well." And that is that. I'd put the blame on DNNA, and I'd leave it at that. I wouldn't stoop as to demand compensation simply becuase I missed out on a poorly engineered deal.


----------



## Bobcrane

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*I think you didn't cover yourself. I think you should have ordered one from RTVO.com when they were available. I am sure you'd have been able to get rid of one if you actually received two of them.


Again, I knew some time ago that these were two different stores, under the same corporate banner. I knew they had different stock. I read a response to your question asking where stock shipped from, and I think you now know that these are indeed two different stores, with two different stock.
*
Well, duh, I know that now.  I didn't know it then. Funny thing when you deal with companies who have their act together, you don't have to cover yourself by ordering the same product from the same company at different sites.


Bottom line for me: I understand it's a you snooze, you lose deal. But many of the posts here make it sound like people want something for nothing and that is simply not the case. I've got the time to push until I receive a comparable deal. Simply because I didn't snooze, but I did lose. If I had ignored everything ReplayTV was telling me I could've ordered a unit from their other store.


----------



## GTDaveMac

This issue can go back and forth forever. Let's stop bickering and realize people will have different opinions.


Yes, some people may be "whining" but others have legitimate complaints.


It was quite clear on Monday afternoon, Tuesday, etc, that the sites were down, and you were lucky to get anything to show up. Some people eventually snuck an order in. Some of these people may have gotten units shipped. But some that ordered when the site was normal didn't get theirs. That's why there is an issue.


Throw in two different sites that people think are the same, the fact that when replaytv's servers came back up they listed 5040s in stock at 49.99, and we have lots of people with complaints.


Personally, I got an order in when the price went to 49.99, but I realized that I may not get it. So, when I saw RTVO had some I bought another one, knowing that I could sell (or keep) the extra if I did get it.


Can we just realize this and post constructive comments, such as resolutions and facts?


----------



## Petey

We could really use Gongshow's input right about now 


Petey


----------



## JHawk

The bottom line for me--DNNA (did not need another) It was worth a try though.


----------



## GooberedUp

Quote:

_Originally posted by dstoffa_
*No two companies are run alike.


I personally do not know how each ReplayTV(Outlet).com store is managed and run.


I am not defending DNNA. I think they need some schooling on Qulaity Assurance Management.


However, I am trying to defend the use of common sense, and people's belief that if it shows up on a computer screen, it must be true.


Common sense, in my mind, dictates that yes, this was a screw-up, and if I did manage to get a unit at the price advertised, I'd be lucky. If I did not, then "Oh well." And that is that. I'd put the blame on DNNA, and I'd leave it at that. I wouldn't stoop as to demand compensation simply becuase I missed out on a poorly engineered deal.*
Okay, with all that I can agree.


But, I'm still not sure why this was a screw up. Not because of the discussions, but I mean I'm not sure of the circumstances. Was this code not valid? I assumed that it was a valid code and people jumped on the deal. Obviously that is an incorrect assumption.


I've got pretty good common sense, but I still don't think that it's obvious that it was a screw up. I'd only been peripherally aware of the $49 deal and thought that was their new (ever variable) price for refurbs. So this seemed like just a special blowout sale to me.


----------



## dmgoka

I've been on the sidelines while watching these posts for a while. Although I don't think it was the greatest offer to replace the 5040's with 5540's at the same price (after rebate), I was happy they made an attempt to rectify the situation. I even understand the rebate part, even though I don't like it, because the $50 rebate was already out there. If they tried to do a straight up $29 offer, you would have people claiming the rebate and making $20.


With that said...


I'm a little upset now, because I just found out that I have had a charge on my card since 9/13, but have gotten no reply from my last e-mail a couple days ago asking if they would be fulfilling my original order! It's one thing to leave me hanging for over a 2 weeks if you haven't charged me anything, but to hold my money for two weeks with no service and possibly knowing that it will NOT be fulfilled - that makes me angry!


I'm hoping it means they have every intention of eventually fulfilling that original order, but based on the information to date, it does not look likely!!!


Sorry to keep the debate going, but I think this changes things more than a little.


----------



## hilbert1862

Send a letter to your charge card company blocking payment as an unauthorized charge, w/in 60 days of reveing the statement.


----------



## hilbert1862

receiving the statement


----------



## Chip718

Has anyone whos $49 order is still processing received a e-mail for the replacement 5540? My $49 5040 is still processing and I haven't receive any letter.


----------



## JohnnyArcade

Quote:

_Originally posted by Chip718_
*Has anyone whos $49 order is still processing received a e-mail for the replacement 5540? My $49 5040 is still processing and I haven't receive any letter.*
I got the replacement email, bought a replacement, and my older order is still noted as processing.


----------



## Darkon

Quote:

_Originally posted by Chip718_
*Has anyone whos $49 order is still processing received a e-mail for the replacement 5540? My $49 5040 is still processing and I haven't receive any letter.*
My $49 order placed on Monday 5/13 is still marked as "Processing" and I did not receve an email or letter yet. I sent an email last week requesting an update on my order but did not receive a response.


----------



## JaneSP

OK, I registered just to add my story. And seek advice.


Came to search the forum Monday morning 9/13 since replay is starting to act up. Blue light is gone and recent random freezing. I first saw this thread then and attempted to order. I really wanted just one as backup for my "Lifetime" 5040. But at $30 would add/activate a second monthly unit also.


Debacle #1

On line was slowing down so I tried their telephone sales number. A rep took all my data, gave me a confirmation number, and said to expect a callback in 2-4 hours. As this was my first purchase directly from Replay, all seemed fine. When I had not received the callback by the following afternoon, I again called telephone sales. The summary of that hour long hold/call was that my "confirmation number" was instead a "case" number. They could see all my info, agreed that my call was well before website sales had ended, and yet would not even put me in at the very end of the waiting que for one 5040 at $50. [My not-really-a-confirmation # was for 2 @ $30]


Wed 9/15 -- What to do now? No blue light. Turn on TV. Replay sputters yet again. Unplug power. Read forums. Order new HD. Begin reading up on what to do when it arrives. Not a techie = scares me to death. (Step 1-Download various programs. OK, done. Step 2-Open Replay & remove HD. OK, I can do that one, too. Step 3-Make an image of your HD. Ouch. I don't know how to image a drive.) Must find backup unit soon just in case I f* it up trying to fix it. Sign up at eBay and start looking!


Debacle #2 currently in progress?


Thurs 9/16 --See a "Buy It Now" listing from replaytvoutlet and I make my very first eBay purchase--one 5040 for $64 shipped. Paid by CC within a few minutes of auction end. Breathing a sigh of relief, I await the delivery of both my new hard drive and my "idiot insurance" Replay. Reading this thread later that evening, it appears that my eBay purchase was during the short window when replaytvoutlet was also selling 5040s on their website.


Fri 9/17 -- My CC was both authorized & charged prior to 9AM 9/17 when I checked it.


Monday 9/20 3PM -- Still no email that product has shipped & invoice on-line still shows status = temp and Shipping = NA. Tried calling (# on eBay/replaytvoutlet invoice 1-801-990-4700) ==> "MarketPlace Manager" answers. Is this one of those eBay sales assistant houses? With no way to reach real seller via phones, sent "shipping status inquiry" email to [email protected] 


Tues 9/21 noon -- Recvd reply to email from [email protected] saying item "in processing and shipping is expected today or tomorrow morning" with UPS tracking number to be emailed to me "as soon as available".


Thurs 9/23 am -- email them again asking status as it is now almost a week since they charged my CC.

Fri 9/24 -- new email from replaytvoutlet: "I am awaiting tracking information from the fulfillment department for this order. I had expected to have this information by this time."

I can accept falling through the DNNA sales cracks with my telephone order Monday morning 9/13. But it now looks like my first eBay experience (which is also with a DNNA owned entity) is also getting ready to go south. I'll be out of town all weekend so I can't deal with it again until Monday. Ok folks, I need advice. How do you recommend I respond.


PS Sorry for such a long winded first post.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by JaneSP_
*OK, I registered just to add my story. And seek advice.



Wed 9/15 -- What to do now? No blue light. Turn on TV. Replay sputters yet again. Unplug power. Read forums. Order new HD. Begin reading up on what to do when it arrives. Not a techie = scares me to death. (Step 1-Download various programs. OK, done. Step 2-Open Replay & remove HD. OK, I can do that one, too. Step 3-Make an image of your HD. Ouch. I don't know how to image a drive.) Must find backup unit soon just in case I f* it up trying to fix it. Sign up at eBay and start looking!
*
I'd return the hard disk if you can. Buy one with an image pre-loaded from Mikeyboy. Just swap them out. Easy as pie.

http://replaytvparts.com/ 


Then you can just insert his drive and be done with it.


With regards to your orders:


I wouldn't worry about it until the bill (paper) copy arrives. When it does, call the party involved, and demand the charge be reversed. If you cannot get through to them, call your CC company, and dispute the charges. They will reverse the charges while they are investigating, and you won't be responsible to pay it. Then see what happens. Either you'll get the unit, or they will refund your money, and you won't suffer and out of pocket expense.


----------



## GTDaveMac

Looks like my order from RTVO.com finally shipped today.


I got this:
Quote:

I just wanted to give you an update about your order. It is shipping today for sure. I won't have a tracking number until the shipping department can run their end-of-day report, but I'll send that as soon as I get it. Sorry about the delay.

Jessica

Replaytvoutlet.com
Followed by a UPS tracking email.


So, it will arrive a week later than I expected and they didn't upgrade the shipping, but I will get it.


When I talked on the phone to Jessica, she told me that a file was corrupted and caused some orders to be delayed.


Remember this is NOT the same as replaytv.com orders, nor the 29.99 deal.


----------



## BaysideBas

Just got delivered 2 5040s from RTVO, ordered 9/16, shipped 9/17. Got confirmation of order and shipping advise on 9/21. Now keeping my fingers crossed as to quality.


----------



## wrlwnd

Ordered mine on the 16th and sent an email today with the same response as GTDaveMac, 5 minutes after sending the email got the shipping confirmation.


waiting to see the quality


wrlwnd


----------



## Chip718

Quote:

_Originally posted by Darkon_
*I sent an email last week requesting an update on my order but did not receive a response.*
Can someone please let me know what is the e-mail address to contact them about shipping issues? Thanks


----------



## jbacke

Yep. I too got the ReplyTVOutlet email regarding shipment of a 5040 and the UPS tracking email as well. So it looks like RTVO is making good on the $50 orders. Too bad the other half of DNNA couldn't do the same (even at $50). I'm sure that RTVO got far less orders to fill though.


----------



## jbacke

Well I spoke too soon. Two hours after receiving the UPS email, I got the following email from Jessica at RTVO...
Quote:

I regret to inform you that the product was damaged and deemed unfit to ship to a client. We will refund the amount you paid. I apologize for the delay in researching this status.
Like they want me to believe that there is only one unit left in the building and, sorry, it's busted so you're not getting anything at all.


UPS tracking now says " Billing Information Voided".


RTVO's customer service is just incredibly bad.


----------



## BenDB

In a quick look at replaytv.com, I could no longer see any 5060 units.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by jbacke_
*Well I spoke too soon. Two hours after receiving the UPS email, I got the following email from Jessica at RTVO...


Like they want me to believe that there is only one unit left in the building and, sorry, it's busted so you're not getting anything at all.


UPS tracking now says " Billing Information Voided".


RTVO's customer service is just incredibly bad.*
If they had product to send to you, I'm sure they would. It's not a conspiracy against you. Sure, they may have more, but those are likely spoken for by others. For all you know, UPS damaged the unit--wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## jlv

Anyone who got the email and decided not to get a 5504, if you'd PM me I'd gladly use the coupon.


----------



## tony.tam

Anyone have a coupon to spare? I'm looking for a replacement for my dieing unit.


----------



## jbacke

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*If they had product to send to you, I'm sure they would. It's not a conspiracy against you. Sure, they may have more, but those are likely spoken for by others. For all you know, UPS damaged the unit--wouldn't be the first time.*
They could offer a fair subsitution maybe. Are they completely out of 5060 and 5080 units? I would be willing to pay a bit more for one of those. Remember this isn't one of the $29 deals. This was a $49 deal clearly advertised on their site for which they charged my CC last week and now I get a lame email that the last 5040 in existence broke on the shipping dock, so your **** out of luck.




I know it's not a conspiracy and that I sound like sour grapes. I do have a couple of 5504's coming next week that I'll get for roughly $35 ea after the rebates and since these will be my first DVR's I will be happy to have them and the world will look brighter every day. I do feel better already.


Online deals come and go and I've been able to get in on a lot of them, and I've missed a lot too. There'll be more replay deals in the future.


----------



## frankz00

I no longer have beef with ReplayTV since they honored their offer with the 5504. I would have rather had the 5040 but I think what they've done is fair. When I was annoyed before, I had not received the email. I am satisfied with the new arrangement. Before I heard of the $49/29 deal, I was going to get a 5504 from Amazon for $62 with rebate so it's still a better deal.


----------



## GooberedUp

THe problem is that I was wanting to pick up a couple for a friend so she could enjoy the networking features. I'm not sure exactly now what they'll want to do. I suppose pony up for the second unit at a higher price if they decide the 5504 is the way to go.


I'm still annoyed . . .


----------



## frankz00

I personally do understand your being annoyed while the other pushovers just shrug their shoulders. It's annoying on a few fronts. Sure they could have easily just sent me the 5504 as a replacement because it was their fault for saying it was available. It's annoying to have to wait for my $50 savings but right that's the best I can do.


I do think ReplayTV was wrong in showing them as available and not suppressing from the page when they didn't have enough to fulfill orders. We're not talking about measuring grains or powders here, these are units. Something like this from a company that's been around is unacceptible.


But since I'm getting the same price albeit on a different unit, I really can't complain. If I wasn't getting that deal, I still would have been pissed too.


----------



## GooberedUp

I think part of what I'm feeling is guilt, which is translating into annoyance with DNNA. I talk up the 5040's capabilities constantly. She's seen what they can do. Finally, I told her that it was looking like I'd be able to get a couple of the units for her at a good price. Then, whamo. Makes me feel and look like an idiot. I hate looking like an idiot . . .


----------



## GooberedUp

Does anyone know whether it's possible to get more than one 5504 at the coupon price? If noone knows, I'll call up DNNA and ask them myself and let people know (if there's any interest).


My friend still wants to buy the 5504, but wants 2 units.


----------



## Atariansun

Hey, for anyone who decided that the 5504 was a deal breaker, I missed out on both the $30 and $50 offers. I'll gladly take it for that price. I need another ReplayTV.


I figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## jbacke

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*Does anyone know whether it's possible to get more than one 5504 at the coupon price? If noone knows, I'll call up DNNA and ask them myself and let people know (if there's any interest).


My friend still wants to buy the 5504, but wants 2 units.*
You mean more than one unit per coupon, or do you mean using the coupon more than once? I used the coupon one time to buy two 5504's and didn't see any reason why I couldn't have bought more than that. I have not tried to re-use the coupon to buy more so don't know if it's a one time coupon or not.


----------



## icecow

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*Does anyone know whether it's possible to get more than one 5504 at the coupon price?*
Beware.


Keep in mind the deal involves a rebate. Rebates typically restrict to one per a household. If you get $20 off each on the same order don't assume you can collect the $50 rebate twice.


It's one more thing you should ask about before leaping.


----------



## JohnnyArcade

Quote:

_Originally posted by icecow_
*Beware.


Keep in mind the deal involves a rebate. Rebates typically restrict to one per a household. If you get $20 off each on the same order don't assume you can collect the $50 rebate twice.


It's one more thing you should ask about before leaping.*
*TERMS AND CONDITIONS:*

Purchase a qualifying ReplayTV model from September 1, 2004 to Dec , 2004 and receive the specified rebate for that product. Not valid with any other model number(s). All claims must be postmarked no later than January 31, 2005. ... _Limit 3 rebates per address_ ...


----------



## GooberedUp

Thanks guys and sorry for being lazy. You would think that I'd have read the T&Cs, considering . . .


----------



## mhargr03

'. . .' indeed


you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## GooberedUp

Blah, reading agreements is my day job. I don't do that when I'm off work!


----------



## blacknoi

My 29.99 orders from that monday morning still say processing.


somewhere, deep inside, i'm hoping they'll ship eventually.... and that same part always hopes every 5xxx unit i buy has lifetime attached for some reason. heheheeh


----------



## Sanganak

I placed the order for the Replay 5040 on Sept 13, but order still shows processing. When I called in to know status of my order they told me that no way are they going to get more 5040's.


By this time the 5060 were also sold out. So only option left is either to get the 5504 for 29 bucks.


I persisted that they have to give me a 50xx unit as they have gone slow on my order. Eventually the CSR caved in and gave me 70.00 Cpn for the 5080 so the price comes to 79.00.


Now the question is what to go for 5504 or the venerable 5080?



Decision Decisions ! -blink-


----------



## blacknoi

I want a 70 dollar coupon for the 5080...now thats a good deal!


Anyone else getting this 70 dollar coupon if you beg?


And I'd imagine that you don't have to worry about any rebates either, right? thats 79 to your door out of pocket.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sanganak_
*Now the question is what to go for 5504 or the venerable 5080?



Decision Decisions ! -blink-*
Not sure how this is even a question...right off the bat you get double the recording time and CA and IVS...what more could you want? plus it's $20 less than the 5504!


----------



## plyons10

No doubt... go for the 5080


----------



## Sanganak

Well the 5080 will cost me 84.00 even with sales tax etc whereas 5504 will cost me 29.99 after cpn, but then I lose IVS and CA.


So I will order the 5080 and so it will be a perfect match for my 5040 earlier.


Thanks for the help guys !!!


----------



## mhargr03

Good choice indeed


----------



## GooberedUp

I wonder if a fingernail of Pandora's may be out of the box as to making concessions for unshipped $29.00 5040s.


I'm definitely going to try for $70.00 off a 5080s, unless someone else here got show down trying to do it already.


----------



## jbacke

My two 5504 units arrived today. One seemed in good shape except for a mangled manual. The other one had a remote that looked busted wide open and some cables were missing. It didn't have the IR blaster or the audio/video set of cables. I took the cover off the remote and straightened out the innerds and put it back together. It looks ok but I still need to test it. Both units came with the useless serial cable (I don't have a cable box with a serial port). One box had 2 Getting Started booklets. Both remotes have the Sonic Blue logo and the Commercial Skip button instead of the Input button, so it seems like I got 50xx remotes instead of the 55xx versions, I know they are the same except for the button label, right? I'll have to give them a call tomorrow and see if they will ship the cables and another remote...don't think I trust this one.


----------



## JHawk

Quote:

_Originally posted by GooberedUp_
*I wonder if a fingernail of Pandora's may be out of the box as to making concessions for unshipped $29.00 5040s.


I'm definitely going to try for $70.00 off a 5080s, unless someone else here got show down trying to do it already.*
Goober:


I appreciate the irony of the Pandora's box vs the Replay box


As a followup after 28:03 on the phone with a customer service rep I was told 1) they couldn't find my order 2)there were no more 5040's and there would be no substitutions 3) here's a case # and have a nice day.


My order(1760xxx) was placed on 9-13 at 6:32am.


If the organization I work for operated like this we wouldn't be around much longer either.


Those of you who ordered on Sunday call Luke Skywalker--you need the help of the FORCE.


----------



## adone36

Quote:

_Originally posted by JHawk_
*If the organization I work for operated like this we wouldn't be around much longer either.*
I can feel all those companies that sell discontinued items and run out of stock starting to fall right now.


----------



## adone36

I called Replay today for the heck of it and asked about my 9/12 order. It is "still processing." I didn't get the cancellation email either. They "escalated" the call and sent me to level 2. The girl checked with a supervisor and came back and said to just "hang on" because they were "fairly confident" my units would eventually ship.


----------



## GTDaveMac

adone,


Me too. I never got an email (ordered at 49.99 not 29.99) and they gave me a case number and told me to wait, that my order should be processed soon.


----------



## JHawk

I'm reluctant to re-surface this thread but I wanted to see if anyone else had gotten something similar. I emailed Replay about the status of my $29 5040 after seeing the status go from processing to cancelled. I got the following back which confused me even more---



Thanks for email ReplayTV. The item is in stock and should ship in the next

couple of days.

Regards-


Justin M

Replay Email Support
[email protected] 


Found 1 Item matching that number.

Order #: 176xxxx



Item 1 of 1

RTV5040 - Refurb with accessories

Status: Shipped

Date Shipped: 1/1/1900

Ship Method:

Tracking Number:


If it was shipped that date it will be delivered by stagecoach.


Also no tracking #.


TIA,


JHawk


----------



## mjp3475

My two $29 orders that got cancelled say the same thing. My guess is that when an order is cancelled, their system is setup to say it shipped (104+ years ago) so their shipping system doesn't have these "open" orders waiting.


----------



## arcadefreaque

Quote:

_Originally posted by JHawk_
*

If it was shipped that date it will be delivered by stagecoach.


Also no tracking #.
*
Stagecoaches do not do tracking #'s, as not everyone has a telegraph at their home so that the driver can update the tracking information.


----------



## JamesMH

Does anyone know if DNNA is even making any replay models at all, or are they clearing every single model out?


----------



## blacknoi

My order finally was officially cancelled. Not even a stagecoach delivery.


----------



## cvillacci

My order was cancelled also. Big disappointment. I was trying to get the same deal on the 5060 then 5080 but those sold out before the customer service manager called me back with a coupon code number. Not happy with DNNA and how they handled my order.


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by JamesMH_
*Does anyone know if DNNA is even making any replay models at all, or are they clearing every single model out?*
I don't believe DNNA is going to make any new Stand Alone DVRs, as they have seen the writing on the wall, and are giving up the market to providors (cable companies, sat providers, etc.) THey mentioned this in one of their quarterly reports.


Whatever is in the warehouse is all there is. I think everything left is a 55xx. (MAYBE there are some 45xx's left....)


-Doug


----------



## hilbert1862

what can a 45xx not do that a 5040 can do?


----------



## sfhub

I think it is mainly picture quality is improved in 5k and IVS and Poopli are

more useful due to larger base of users.


----------



## Jeff D

Man, I haven't even connected up the two I got... I think I should.

_note to self, remember to call replayTV...._


----------



## GTDaveMac

First of all, the revised date of 2007 is looking more like 2010-2015. Hopefully we have some new technology then. But even so, I don't think this is any reason that they would pull the plug on guide service. Analog devices will still work with a converter.


I think many people are under the impression that when SD is turned off, all the analog equipment goes to the trash. That's not true.


----------



## sfhub

Quote:

_Originally posted by GTDaveMac_
*I think many people are under the impression that when SD is turned off, all the analog equipment goes to the trash. That's not true.*
As you said, many people do not realize the deadline is for analog

*broadcasts* to go away to free up the frequency range for other uses.


It really has nothing directly to do with display equipment other than

being a good opportunity to upgrade your display to get better picture.

The FCC doesn't care about your video quality as much as it does the

airwaves they can auction off for other uses.


There will be people using existing TVs by using downconverting tuners

for as long as those TVs last, and that can be a long time. Those tube

TVs can last 20+ years. Of course over time fewer and fewer people

will use existing TVs, just like eventually everyone got rid of pulse

telephones and those rotary thingies in favor of touch tone.


The thing they are talking about subsidizing is the OTA HDTV tuner which

can downconvert to RF/Composite/Svideo so people still using antennae

don't complain (as much).


----------



## dstoffa

Quote:

_Originally posted by BardoBill_
*Do you remember which one?

Makes me wanna cry.

Hopefully they'll open the architecture/let us run unsigned code on the boxes someday.


I'm afraid, though, they'll just keep the scheduling server going until whatever becomes the revised cutoff date for HDTV, then say the product lifetimes are over.*
It was a few months ago (Spring?) There was a thread on the subject. I think they stated they wanted to sell off all the hardware in the warehouse by the end of FY04.


----------



## hilbert1862

They say all they have left are 4508's refurb, at $150!


----------



## GTDaveMac

I had a case number from last week where they told me that my 49.99 order would be honored, but it is backordered. Well, it was cancelled the other day. I haven't had time to call, but if they don't have any... they don't have any.


Too bad, since I was going to give the unit to someone who wants it for IVS. He has a Dish PVR, but wants to try Replay, esp for IVS abilities.


----------



## mhargr03

Unfortunately the only place left to find 5000 series units is eBay. I was just on with a level 2 'escalations' customer care rep on an unrelated matter and at the end of the call had him check the inventory, each model at a time...

1 - 5040* supervisor wouldn't let me order it, said it was a computer inventory glitch

0 - 5060

0 - 5080

0 - 5160

0 - 5320


----------



## rm -rf *.*

Quote:

_Originally posted by hilbert1862_
*They say all they have left are 4508's refurb, at $150!*
I'm wondering if DNNA might be trying to empty the warehouses so as not to draw attention from, or inadvertently generate too much market-space competition for themselves (not unlike how General Motors was/is notorious for doing just that), for that possible future point in time when (if) the much speculated about Esschent (HD-)DVR actually does become a reality....


(Or maybe they're just trying to empty the warehouses so that they can dust the shelves and tidy up a bit, possibly take down some/all of the basketball hoops, re-paint tbe floor, and find & destroy that damn pack of giant mutant-rats that killed and then subsequently ATE, every single member of the ENTIRE Quality Assurance Department one afteroon...)


----------



## adone36

They keep proposing later and later dates for HD broadcast requirements because everyone is running to throw away their tvs.


----------



## mhargr03

original post updated for all those subscribed to this thread!


----------



## emmarie

Thanks once again mhargr03 for keeping us posted on these great deals.


How is it possible that every few weeks or so they find another stash of 5X units. Where could they possibly be coming from? And these are new units, not refurbs?????


-em


----------



## mhargr03

here's a link for
free shipping 

Click above, then click 'Buy ReplayTV' then click 'Outlet Store' on the left...

It should be the last item in the list at the bottom of the page!


Get 'em while they're hot! (and still available)


----------



## WannabeSQ

perhaps they got smart, and realized that 5000 series units sell like hotcakes compared to 5500 so they "converted" their 5508s that dont sell well to 5080s and now it's a "deal" Oh well, I'm in, I never got my $30 5040 refurb, so this will have to do. though I would have rather had them say "I can give you a 5080 for $70 more" I would have said yes in a heartbeat.


----------



## mhargr03

That is an interesting theory...I wonder if they did do just that? Weird how they're selling Refurb 5508s for $199 and NEW 5080s for $99


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by emmarie_
*Thanks once again mhargr03 for keeping us posted on these great deals.


How is it possible that every few weeks or so they find another stash of 5X units. Where could they possibly be coming from? And these are new units, not refurbs?????


-em*
You're welcome! Hope you got to get one for yourself if you wanted one!


----------



## moyekj

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*That is an interesting theory...I wonder if they did do just that? Weird how they're selling Refurb 5508s for $199 and NEW 5080s for $99 *
Well, they would have to change the serial number though since that's what distinguishes a 50xx from a 55xx, but that's probably pretty easy thing for them to change.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by moyekj_
*Well, they would have to change the serial number though since that's what distinguishes a 50xx from a 55xx, but that's probably pretty easy thing for them to change.*
I would imagine so. Quick question for you...does the VLC mod have an option to turn off the Commercial Advance?


----------



## plyons10

This is getting addictive.


Just grabbed a new 5080. Now... let's see, what can I tell my wife when the box comes? Hmmm...


I really don't need this one (yet).


I must not activate this unit.

I must not activate this unit.

I must not activate this unit.


----------



## Petey

Damn! This will teach me to go to sleep at night


----------



## GTDaveMac

Me too! I was helping a guy in the office get one, and it was in the cart and then dissappeared. I have never seen this in any type of online cart.... you usually can reserve an item in your cart, at least for a specified time period.


Oh well.


----------



## blacknoi

I bought one yesterday, but I added one to my cart this morning around 8am eastern, no problem. I just hit refresh now at 830, and it says out of stock.


That was quick. Hopefully they just fixed their ordering system to accurately reflect stock levels now.... to NOT have the fiasco from last time with cancelled orders.


----------



## mhargr03

Quote:

_Originally posted by blacknoi_
*I bought one yesterday, but I added one to my cart this morning around 8am eastern, no problem. I just hit refresh now at 830, and it says out of stock.


That was quick. Hopefully they just fixed their ordering system to accurately reflect stock levels now.... to NOT have the fiasco from last time with cancelled orders.*
Well they did say limited quantities so I wonder just how many they had? Couldn't have been that many because even if they did reconfigure 5508s as 5080s, they must not have an infinite amount of 5080 brand new retail packaging remaining...


But yes, I too hope that this reflects more of a real-time inventory than last time, so that people don't have false hopes and cancelled orders.


----------



## Mike Cornwell

Quote:

_Originally posted by mhargr03_
*I would imagine so. Quick question for you...does the VLC mod have an option to turn off the Commercial Advance?*
I believe pressing the F9 key when playing your show in the RTV-Optimized VLC disables CA.


By the way, I used your free shipping link to buy a few (uh, more than a few) 5080's. I think friends and family members will be getting them for X-Mas this year. I hope you get a referal credit for each unit, and not just each order.


-Mike


----------



## icecow

it might have just been a few more pallets that showed up. e.g. some high pallets they finally got down, or a pallet of 50xxs that were discovered with the 55xxs. There are manual factors and logistics involved with drying inventories.


I speculate they are under orders to sell them all by the end of the fiscal year for tax purposes and they are still finding a few.



"Sell them all by christmas, and don't take any returns or RMAs till the 1st"

Yeah, that's what the guy said I bet.


----------

